# Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich lese  hier ab und zu mal den Ansatz zumindest den Versuch eine eigene aktive Interessengemeinschaft für "unser Hobby" zu gründen, das Anglerboard sichert die Unterstützung zu und der eine oder andere würde sich wohl auch aktiv mit einbringen.

z.b.



Esox-Toby schrieb:


> Ich, wie weiter vorne schon geschrieben!  Habe eine Facebook Gruppe eröffnet: Angelsport Interessengemeinschaft



andersrum gibt es auch dagegen Kritik wie das Ralle in folgendem Post versucht deutlich zu machen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es macht keinen Sinn, gegen diese verwachsenen Strukturen etwas Neues aufbauen zu wollen, zumal die große Masse der Angler sich keinen Schei$$ dafür interessiert.
> 
> Es macht erst Sinn, wenn die bestehenden Verbände zerschlagen sind. Und nicht nur der Bundesverband, sondern auch der Größte Teil der Landesverbände. Solche Wendehälse wie der Rheinische z.B. sind keinen Deut besser als der Bundesverband. Denn nur durch die kann sich so ein Bundesverbandsgeschwür überhaupt halten.
> Zerschlagen aber geht nur durch ausbluten, also durch entziehen finanzieller Mittel.
> ...



*Es wird sich über die aktuelle Situation beschwert....aber ändern willst du es dann auch nicht, zumindest nicht solange der DAFV existiert. 
Die ältere Generation wird es whs. nicht mehr erleben.

Ob als organisierter Angler oder nicht, sprichst du Grundsätzlich von desinteresse, das liegt einfach daran, das der "einfache" Angler gar nicht weiß was passiert.*

-------------------------------------------
um etwas vernünftiges aufzubauen muss die breite Masse erreicht werden.

Demensprechent setzen sich die Interessenten zusammen und versuchen was gemeinsames aufzubauen.

Wie kann sowas ablaufen:
1. Es wird eine PDF datei entwickelt welche zugänglich für jeden Angler ist, dabei wird erstmal Anonym mit 2 Pflichtangaben (Vorname und Email) eine Grundlage geschaffen.

Diese wird ausgewertet und weiterverarbeitet - sprich die ergebnisse z.b. auf einer Webseite Veröffentlicht.

Anschließend gibt es unter den registrierten Benutzern die Umfragen welche gewünscht werden.


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich lese  hier ab und zu mal den Ansatz zumindest den Versuch eine eigene aktive Interessengemeinschaft für "unser Hobby" zu gründen, das Anglerboard sichert die Unterstützung zu und der eine oder andere würde sich wohl auch aktiv mit einbringen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Also - ich find keine FB-Seite mit "Angelsport Interessengemeinschaft" ...


----------



## JimiG (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Jupp auf FB ist nischt, aber wenn man hier aktiv mitmachen kann, dann bin ich dabei und würde neben der Arbeit auch noch Zeit investieren um  zu helfen.


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Nach dem ich diesen post veröffentlicht habe erfolgten einige positive reaktion (telefonisch, per pn, etc...) durchweg erstmal alles positiv.

Liebe Kritiker entweder packt ihr mit an oder lasst das gerede denn das hilft nicht weiter, denn wenns hart auf hartkommt einfach umzufallen.... solche leute haben wir gerade im DAFV.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Man muss zuerst einmal die grundsätzlichen Spielregeln verstehen, bevor man durchsetzbare Konzepte zur Änderung der Gegebenheiten diskutieren kann. Und da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die aufgeregte Masse diese hinreichend durchblickt (was übrigens nicht spezifisch für da Angeln ist, sondern auch für andere Bereiche gilt, z.B. im Gesundheitswesen).

Einige Anmerkungen dazu:

Das Angeln wird in allen mir bekannten Bundesländern im Rahmen des Fischereirechts reguliert. Angler werden also immer mit den Fischern zusammen betrachtet. Das ist ein harter Fakt, der sich absehbar nicht ändern wird.

Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht. Ein wie auch immer gearteter Bundesverband hat also erst mal ganz wenig Einflussmöglichkeiten auf die landesspezifischen Fischereigesetze. Sein Einflußbereich beschränkt sich im Wesentlichen auf Lobbying und Interessenvertretung. Und genau hier wird es bereits schwierig. Will man z.B. Bayern an Bord haben, wird es schwierig, Signale in Richtung Öffnung gegenüber selektiver Entnahme und Wettkampfangeln zu erreichen.

Das Tierschutzgesetz und die generelle Bewertung, dass Fische "leidensfähig" sind, werden meiner Einschätzung nach absehbar auf keinen Fall abgeschwächt werden. Keine relevante politische Institution hat so etwas auf dem Radar. Das gilt erst recht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die CDU gerade dabei ist, strategisch mit den Grünen ins Bett zu steigen (siehe Hessen als Pilotland). Man sollte sich pragmatisch damit abfinden und entsprechende Kompromisse schließen. 

Unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen ist es völlig sinnfrei, wieder das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch, Angeln ohne Entnahmeabsicht etc. zu propagieren. Schleswig-Holstein hat es mit seiner Neufassung de Fischereigesetzes vorgemacht, wie es gehen kann. Selektive Entnahme ist mit dem Tierschutzgesetz völlig konform, meiner Meinung nach sogar gefordert (oder wer kann jeden gefangenen Fisch verwerten?). Man darf sich nur nicht wie ein schmollendes Kind in die Ecke stellen und sagen: "Ich will aber C&R machen." 

Ihr kennt sicher alle folgenden Spruch:
http://www.gutzitiert.de/zitat_autor_reinhold_niebuhr_thema_gleichmut_zitat_10352.html

Den sollten wir uns als Leitlinie geben. Und unter diesen Rahmenbedingungen lässt sich viel erreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



> Sein Einflußbereich beschränkt sich im Wesentlichen auf Lobbying und Interessenvertretung.


Das wär doch schon was - und wesentlich zielführender als alles, was die naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinde vom (VDSF)DAFV und den da angeschlossenen LV je erreicht hätten..

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten von bis..

Wir stellen mit Freude jeder Lobby FÜR ANGLER unsere Plattform zur Kommunikation zur Verfügung.


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Hi Leute!




Oldschoool schrieb:


> um etwas vernünftiges aufzubauen muss die breite Masse erreicht werden.
> 
> Demensprechent setzen sich die Interessenten zusammen und versuchen was gemeinsames aufzubauen.
> 
> ...




Mir ist zwar jetzt noch nicht so ganz klar, was du in dem PDF alles aufführen willst, ich denke mir aber, du meinst damit in erster Linie angelpolitische Ziele und Richtlinien.
Eben all das, was dem DAFV fehlt und was als Grundgerüst für einen Dachverband notwendig wäre.

Das sollte, denke ich, erst einmal von allen interessierten und (ernsthaft) engagierten (vielleicht hier?) zusammen getragen werden, bevor es dann in schlüssiger Form in einem PDF zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht wird.

Während diese Inhalte gesammelt werden, was schließlich eine Weile dauern wird, sollten wir alle bemüht sein, Leute zu finden und zusammen zu führen, die bereit sind, ernsthaft etwas dafür zu tun, Zeit und Geld bereit sind aufzubringen und eine konkrete Arbeitsgemeinschaft zu formen.

Diese AG sollte dann wohl in der Lage sein, die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen für die Gründung eines Verbandes zu erarbeiten, wie sie das BGB (und Vereinsrecht, oder Verbandsrecht?) vorgeben.

Viel Arbeit, das gebe ich zu, aber ich wäre gerne dazu bereit mir diese Mühe zu machen, wenn sich nur genügend Leute finden, die wirklich mitmachen wollen.

Hier in meinem Haushalt habe ich jemanden, der es ausführlich gelernt hat, Gesetzestexte zu lesen und zu verstehen, was sicherlich eine große Hilfe ist. Meine Frau nämlich, die, wie es der Zufall will, auch unserem Hobby anhängt! |supergri 
Und ich selber habe auch eine Ausbildung genossen, in der ich Gesetzestexte lesen und verstehen musste. 
Dazu haben wir beide auch noch bescheidene Beziehungen in die Politik, die ebenfalls nützlich sein könnten.

Einen Verein haben wir vor langer Zeit auch schon gegründet, wegen Zeit- und Geldmangels aber verlassen müssen.
Dieser Verein feiert diesen Dezember 20jähriges Bestehen!
Sein derzeitiger Vorsitzender, eines unserer damaligen Mit-Gründungsmitglieder kommt aus der Versicherungsbranche und kann uns in der Hinsicht sicherlich auch ein wenig unterstützen.

Ganz ohne Erfahrung sind wir also nicht, was Arbeit in der Richtung betrifft.

Was aber am wichtigsten ist:

Ich bin dabei, wenn es ernst wird! #h

LG,
frank


----------



## Esox-Toby (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Angelsport Interessengemeinschaft ist eine Gruppe, keine Seite...!
Ich schau mal nach den Einstellungen, aber ich habe sie öffentlich gemacht...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das wär doch schon was - und wesentlich zielführender als alles, was die naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinde vom (VDSF)DAFV und den da angeschlossenen LV je erreicht hätten..
> 
> Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten von bis..
> 
> Wir stellen mit Freude jeder Lobby FÜR ANGLER unsere Plattform zur Kommunikation zur Verfügung.


 
Ja, da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber wie oben geschrieben: Ein Bundesverband reflektiert die Position der in ihm vertretenen Landesverbände. Solange die gleichen Leute, die völlig an der Realität vorbeigehende Fischereigesetze in ihren Ländern befürworten (oder gar mit entwerfen), über die Besetzung ihres Bundesverbandes entscheiden, wird der Bundesverband sich auf die länderübergreifend unstrittigen Themen Kormoranmanagement und Wasserkraft fokussieren und Angler-Themen außen vor lassen.

Was erwartest du von einem Bundesverband, dessen Vorstand überwiegend gar nicht angelt, für eine Anglervertretung? Das ist, als würde der Schwulenverband einen katholischen Pfarrer als Vorstand benennen.


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Wie es weitergeht, also in den kommenden Wochen werde ich / wir mal ausloten ob das vorhaben zukunft hat. 

Fianzielle Mittel erstmal uninteressant
Nen logo gehört dazu ist aber erstmal nebensache
Politische leitlinien - wichtig
Aber das allerwichtigste sind die angler denn die brauchen wir - öffentlichkeitsarbeit leisten , aufklärung und lobbyarbeit der rest kommt von alleine.

Allerdings muss auch klar sein das dieser entwicklungsprozess jahre dauern kann


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Klar sind die politischen Leitlinien wichtig.
Noch wichtiger aber sind die Ziele, die durch die Arbeit erreicht werden sollen.
Z.B. die Angleichung der Richtlinien der Landesverbände aneinander mit Sicht auf die anglerische Freiheit und Rechtssicherheit am Wasser.

Daß Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, hängt ja damit zusammen, daß unterschiedliche Regionen unterschiedlichen Anforderungen in Hinsicht auf Bestände und Gewässer unterliegen.
Aber auch hier könnte man sich auf die Fahnen schreiben, die Willkür der Gesetze wieder an die Realität anzupassen.

Nur so bekommen wir das wichtigste, nämlich die Angler mit ins Boot. Nur, wenn diese hinter uns stehen, wir sie und ihre Meinung ernst  nehmen, können wir, wenn überhaupt, etwas erreichen.

Dazu aber brauchen wir noch nicht einmal den Status eines Verbandes, es reicht wirklich aus, als Interessengemeinschaft aufzutreten und Druck auf BV, LV und Landesgesetzgeber auszuüben. Und zwar durch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!
Nicht nur hier, sondern auch in Print- und Funkmedien!

Sollte sich der BV wegen Insolvenz irgendwann einmal auflösen, kann man aus der IG immer noch einen BV machen.

LG,
frank


----------



## Chris85m (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Das hört sich doch schonmal sehr gut für den anfang an...ich bin aujedenfall dabei..wenn ihr/du (Oldschool) hilfe braucht bin ich im rahmen meiner möglichkeiten gerne bereit zu helfen #6

*Jeder Wolkenkratzer hat mal als Keller angefangen*


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit , einfach mal zu den messen hinfahren hoffentlich mit einer delegation.ich habe da schon eine idee....


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Klar sind die politischen Leitlinien wichtig.
> Noch wichtiger aber sind die Ziele, die durch die Arbeit erreicht werden sollen.
> Z.B. die Angleichung der Richtlinien der Landesverbände aneinander mit Sicht auf die anglerische Freiheit und Rechtssicherheit am Wasser.
> 
> ...



das geht an der realität vorbei.
was soll da ausreichen, sorry so lange es die alten strukturen gibt könnt ihr euch abstrampeln wie ihr wollt.
die haben dann nur ein müdes lächeln für euch übrig.
wichtigster punkt momentan ist diesen bv einzustampfen bzw die strukturen und die führung zu verändern.
wie wollt ihr denn auf gesetzgeber einwirken/druck machen?
das ist meiner meinung nach ein bischen blauäugig von euch gedacht.

antonio


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich glaube antonio du verstehst nicht, das es hier nicht mehr um den bv geht..... 

Es geht um die masse um eine ig die mit dem bv erstmal nix zu tun hat - alte stukturen , können wir nichtabschaffen darum geht es doch.....

Wer soll es denn machen schau mal den lv niedersachsen an , sollte der nun entscheiden die kündigung zurückzunehmen ist kein kritiker mehr da, überzeugen kann nur dir masse...

Klar ist natürlich das mit 100 interessierten kein krieg zu gewinnen ist..... aber mit 50000 sieht das schon ganz anders aus denn ab da gibt es petitionsrecht welches bearbeitet werden muss, ich denke das dann schon druck ausgeübt wrrden kann auf die lv und alles andere


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

ich versteh schon und der einsatz ist auch lobenswert.
nur wie gesagt es geht an der realität vorbei.
und wie konkret(praktisch) willst du die total zerstrittene desinteressierte anglermasse denn überzeugen?
und selbst wenn es 50000 sind, da kommt ein naturschutzverein mit 70000 mitgliedern und dann?
was wird dann wohl wie bearbeitet?

antonio


----------



## Deep Down (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Ich glaube antonio du verstehst nicht, das es hier nicht mehr um den bv geht.....
> 
> Es geht um die masse um eine ig die mit dem bv erstmal nix zu tun hat - alte stukturen , können wir nichtabschaffen darum geht es doch.....



So ist es! Nicht nach hinten schauen, sondern sich davon lösen und nach vorne denken und handeln!

Das Ziel ist das Einwirken und Gestalten der Meinungsbildung, was dann auch Einfluss auf Gesetzgebung hat!

Wichtig ist das Zusammentragen klarer Zielvorgaben! 

Auf dieser Grundlage kann gehandelt werden!

Es kommt nicht unbedingt auf die Anzahl der Mitglieder an, sondern auf die Stichhaltigkeit der Argumente, die Art und Weise des Einmischens und das dazugehörige Geklappere!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Vor genau einem Jahr waren wir schon mal genau an diesem Punkt, einige wenige hatten die Nase gestrichen voll und der Ruf nach einer Initiative von Anglern für Angler wurde lauter .....
Ein paar Wochen später war das Interesse schon nicht mehr spürbar.... |bigeyes
Solange es diesen selbstgefälligen und sinnfreien Bundesverband noch gibt, haben wir eh keine Chance, irgendwo angehört zu werden!
Meine Strategie wäre folgende : Im stillen Kämmerlein eine IG für Angler vorbereiten und gleichzeitig den DAFV mit rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln entsorgen, ich habe nämlich wirklich keine Lust mehr, mir dessen mit Beitragserhöhungen künstlich verlängertes Siechtum noch länger anzusehen !
Ich stelle da einfach mal ein paar Brandbeschleuniger zur Diskussion .....

1. Verdacht der Insolvenzverschleppung
2. Verdacht der Bilanzfälschung 
3. Überprüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit

Und da fällt dem ein oder anderen sicher noch mehr ein .....



tight lines
Tom


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Nur nochmal grundsätzlich , wer an so einer aktion kritik übt der sollte sich nen anderes hobby suchen , denn so naiv zu glauben das einige 1000 interessierte nix bewirken können ist schlichtweg falsch.

Wie ich eingangs schon gesagt habe kommt diese aktion an, emails , telefonate etc.. auch von bekannten persönlichkeiten die interesse haben das das vorwärzs geht.


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Also in diesem Sinne lasst uns einfach anfangen, wenns nicht funktioniert ..naja da denken wir aber im moment nicht drann denn in der jetzigen situation ist alles besser als das was wir im moment haben.


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



antonio schrieb:


> das geht an der realität vorbei.
> was soll da ausreichen, sorry so lange es die alten strukturen gibt könnt ihr euch abstrampeln wie ihr wollt.
> die haben dann nur ein müdes lächeln für euch übrig.
> wichtigster punkt momentan ist diesen bv einzustampfen bzw die strukturen und die führung zu verändern.
> ...



Das geht nicht an der Realität vorbei.
Alle sprechen davon, daß der BV die Basis mehr (oder überhaupt) informieren bzw. mit einbeziehen sollte, damit sich etwas in Richtung Anglerinteressen entwickelt.
Nun, die haben doch gar kein Interesse daran.

Mit einer IG können wir denen z.B. in öffentlichem Rahmen (unter Einbeziehung der Presse) die Meinungen, Ansichten und Forderungen der (ihrer) Basis regelrecht um die Ohren hauen!

Wenn die Stimmgewalt nicht durch die Strukturen der Vereinsvorstände und LV-Vorstände durchdringen kann, weil sie schlicht ignoriert oder gar unterdrückt wird, dann sammelt man eben als IG diese Basis um sich und wendet sich direkt an die letzendlichen Empfänger: Die Betonköpfe des BV.

Wichtig hierbei ist, daß man es versteht, die Basis zu motivieren, hinter sich zu bringen und das dann *öffentlich*
zuträgt!

Wenn dann niemand reagiert, wird es für den BV noch peinlicher, als es jetzt schon ist. Peinlich allerdings bisher nur im Rahmen der Betroffenen (der Angler), dann jedoch peinlich im Rahmen der Öffentlichkeit und mit ein wenig Geschick auch unter den Augen der Nachbarländer, also international!

Und wie Oldschool schon schrieb, jedes Individuum, also auch eine IG hat die Möglichkeit, das deutsche Petitionsrecht für sich in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Haben wir genug von der Basis hinter uns stehen, sind die Chancen sogar recht gut.

In dem Zusammenhang möchte ich einfach mal Frau Anke Domscheit-Berg nennen, die mit ihrer Plattform "change.org" schon viele erfolgreiche Petitionen an die entsprechenden Empfänger gebracht hat.
Auch von Gemeinschaften, die deutlich kleiner sind, als wir Angler.

Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anke_Domscheit-Berg

Eine weitere Person möchte ich noch ins Gespräch bringen. Ein Angler aus Leidenschaft.
Einen Mann, der es als einzelner geschafft hat, eine Gemeinschaft um sich zu versammeln, die mit ihrer Forderung nach einem Rückwurfverbot in der Fischereiwirtschaft nicht einmal von der EU Politik überhört zu werden:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugh_Fearnley-Whittingstall

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß wir auch von seinen Erfahrungen profitieren können, wenn wir uns nur an ihn wenden.




LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Wie wichtig ein Bundesverband für Angler abseits der naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinde aus dem (VDSF)DAFV und den angeschlossenen LV ist, könnt ihr an deren Demokratieverständnis sehen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4017251#post4017251


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Bei allem Respekt wer sagt denn das wir nicht mit den richtigen leuten kaffe trinken ?

Unsere Frau Dr. H-K bei der hat man ja auch gedacht..... naja Nun iss es so und fertig.


----------



## Deep Down (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Die permanente Nadelstichtaktik finde ich auch sehr reizvoll!


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Und wie sehen dann deiner Ansicht nach die Parties für die Erwachsenen aus?


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Es ist eben genauso wie in anderen threads das mit allen mitteln versucht wird einen Fortschritt zu verhindern . Besteht etwa jetzt schon die Angst das hierraus ein fester schuh wird.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich könnte wetten, das die Angelgeräteindustrie und die Angel-Printmedien schon seit geraumer Zeit in den Startlöchern stehen, aber solange es den DAFV(VdSF) noch gibt, werden die einen Teufel tun, sich die Schnauze zu verbrennen !!
Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung : Bevor etwas vernünftiges und zielführendes für Angler entstehen kann, muß dieser bestehende Verband vorgeführt und eliminiert werden !!



tight lines
Tom


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Und das Vorführen kann eben eine IG übernehmen, wenn sie es fertig bringt, genügend Leute von der Basis zu motivieren und hinter  sich zu bringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Nennt das wie ihr wollt, IG, Verband, Partei...

Macht was, steht auf und zertrümmert den (VDSF)DAFV, damit es Platz für eine wirkliche Lobby für Angler gibt...........

Unsere Plattform steht zur Kommunikation zur Verfügung.

Wer das intern machen/halten will zum Aufbau, kann eine geschlossene Interessengemeinschaft hier im Forum bilden, zu der nur von euch freigeschaltete (und das AB-Team) Zutritt haben (je nachdem ,wie ihr das einstellt):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Das geht nicht an der Realität vorbei.
> Alle sprechen davon, daß der BV die Basis mehr (oder überhaupt) informieren bzw. mit einbeziehen sollte, damit sich etwas in Richtung Anglerinteressen entwickelt.
> Nun, die haben doch gar kein Interesse daran.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Fakt ist doch, der BV muss weg.... da das auf dem rechtsweg wohl eher weniger zu schaffen ist muss mann doch eine alternative suchen.....

Wer hier der Meinung ist, das das Problem mit einem sich über jahre hinziehendem rechtsstreit zu schaffen ist hat sich geiirt, desweiteren wenn das Geld für einen rechtsstreit da ist , kannst du den BV ja ne klage senden, denn wie auch immer wird es für eine strafanzeige wohl nicht reichen.... das.öffentliche interessse ist nicht da... also wird keine klage erhoben, wenn doch erledigt det rest der staatsanwalt - der kostenfaktor bei einer strafanzeige liegt bei 0 euro also losloslos


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Achso Antonio  ---etablierter Verband ? ---ja wo denn?


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Antonio, wenn alle so denken würden wie du, dann würde in der Tat NICHTS einen Sinn machen.

Was du aber scheinbar noch immer nicht begriffen hast, trotz deiner gegenteiligen Behauptung:

Es geht hier nicht darum, im BV etwas zu ändern, sondern den unzufriedenen eine Alternative zu bieten!

Hast du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, warum so viele Angler so desinteressiert sind?
Warum sollen sie sich denn engagieren, wenn sie noch nicht mal gegen den Vorstand ihres eigenen kleinen Vereins ankommen und ignoriert oder gar unterdrückt werden?

Genau darum geht es doch.

Den Leuten eine Gemeinschaft zu bieten, die sie ernst nimmt, sie Informiert und sich ihre Meinungen und Forderungen anhört und dann damit arbeitet.

Du reitest aber immer nur auf dem Unvermögen und der Ignoranz des bestehenden Verbandes herum.

Der BV  hat kein Interesse daran, sich an Medien zu wenden, sie könnten ziemlich peinlich dabei aussehen.
Die LV nicken nur ab. Meinst du, die machen das stattdessen?
Die würden doch genau so dumm da stehen.

Aber schon 100 Leute, die sich zusammen tun und nur etwas schriftliches ausarbeiten, sind schon dazu in der Lage, eine Lokalzeitung (oder auch mehrere in unterschiedlichen Regionen) zur Kenntnisnahme und Veröffentlichung zu bewegen.

Wenn alle die Welt so negativ sehen würden, wie du, dann könnten wir auch gleich das Anglerboard abschaffen, denn angeln können wir in absehbarer Zukunft ja eh nicht mehr.

Aber das könnte den Betonköpfen so passen.

Deine negative Sicht, die von so einigen hier geteilt wird, verhindert unter anderem, daß sich überhaupt etwas tut!

Verstehe mich nicht falsch. Ich will dich nicht angreifen.

Aber ich kenne deinen Standpunkt sehr gut, denn den habe ich bei unserer Vereinsgründung auch eingenommen, um den Rest von ihren Höhenflügen herunter zu holen.
Du solltest nur sehr aufpassen, daß du von einem Mahner nicht zum Verhinderer wirst und alles blockierst.

Das wäre kontraproduktiv.

LG,
frank


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Antonio, wenn alle so denken würden wie du, dann würde in der Tat NICHTS einen Sinn machen.
> 
> Was du aber scheinbar noch immer nicht begriffen hast, trotz deiner gegenteiligen Behauptung:
> 
> ...



ich versteh dich schon und fühle mich auch nicht angegriffen von dir nur du nennst es negative sich ich nenne es realistische sicht.
das hauptproblem ist erst mal nach wie vor der bv.
wenn dieser nicht mehr existiert, dann könnte was passieren.

antonio


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Achso Antonio  ---etablierter Verband ? ---ja wo denn?



wenn er es nicht wäre, wäre er schon weg vom fenster.
und wem wird wohl in der realität mehr gehör geschenkt werden von den entscheidungsträgern dem verband, der "die angler vertritt" oder irgend einer ig unterschriftensammlung etc.
es ist noch nicht lange her da gab es 2 beispiele dafür.

antonio


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Das sehe ich genau so, wie du.
Aber wir wollen mit der IG ja nicht sofort den BV ersetzen, oder mit ihm als Alternativverband mit ihm konkurrieren.

Es geht doch wohl erst mal darum ihn *öffentlich* so schlecht dastehen zu lassen, wie er derzeit tatsächlich ist.

Damit arbeiten wir zwangsläufig auch darauf hin, daß er sich selbst abschafft, und zwar durch Insolvenz!

Das funktioniert aber nur dadurch, daß wir die Basis auf breiterer Ebenen, als nur hier im Board informieren und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Verein oder gar LG zum austritt zu überreden.

Es muß mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit her!

Was meinst du, wie viele Angler es gibt, die noch nicht einmal wissen, daß sie über ihren Verein Verbandsmitglied sind?
Und wie viele es gibt, die von der erfolgten Fusion noch nie etwas gehört haben?

Genau das muß ich am Wasser immer wieder feststellen:

"Ich bin kein Verbandsmitglied, ich bin nur in nem Verein!"

(Ach so! |evil: )

"Was für ne Fusion? Ich kenn nur den DAV (oder VDSF, je nachdem)"

DAS ist die Basis! Und die hat von nichts ne Ahnung, weil sie nicht informiert wurden.
Und da ist das Potential, das man noch aktivieren kann (könnte), wenn man es nur richtig anstellt.


Und die Frage, wem mehr Gehör geschenkt wird, ist auch obsolet. Ein Verband, der sich um nichts kümmert, wird nirgendwo gehört.
Eine IG, die sich selbst in Präsenz bringt, hat da schon deutlich bessere Karten.


LG,
frank


----------



## JimiG (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so, wie du.
> Aber wir wollen mit der IG ja nicht sofort den BV ersetzen, oder mit ihm als Alternativverband mit ihm konkurrieren.
> 
> Es geht doch wohl erst mal darum ihn *öffentlich* so schlecht dastehen zu lassen, wie er derzeit tatsächlich ist.
> ...




So siehts aus, wurde ja nie irgendwie in den Versammlungen publik gemacht das der DAV von den Delegierten und LAV -Vorsitzenden zerschlagen wurde ohne vorher mal die Basis zu befragen. Es gab dazu einmal einen Beschluss aber da war von gleichberechtigter Fusion die Rede nicht von Verrat an den Mitgliedern. Wissen was so abgeht tut kaum einer was am Wasser das ist wirklich so und traurig so und eben deswegen muss das öffentlich gemacht werden was da verbrochen wurde. Wie gesagt ich werde unterstützen wenn hier ne IG aufgemacht wird welche sich erst einmal im Forum hier formiert und organisiert und dann in die breite Öffentlichkeit tritt.


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau so, wie du.
> Aber wir wollen mit der IG ja nicht sofort den BV ersetzen, oder mit ihm als Alternativverband mit ihm konkurrieren.
> 
> Es geht doch wohl erst mal darum ihn *öffentlich* so schlecht dastehen zu lassen, wie er derzeit tatsächlich ist.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> So siehts aus, wurde ja nie irgendwie in den Versammlungen publik gemacht das der DAV von den Delegierten und LAV -Vorsitzenden zerschlagen wurde ohne vorher mal die Basis zu befragen.
> 
> doch wurde es nur es hört dabei so gut wie keiner zu.
> 
> Es gab dazu einmal einen Beschluss aber da war von gleichberechtigter Fusion die Rede nicht von Verrat an den Mitgliedern. Wissen was so abgeht tut kaum einer was am Wasser das ist wirklich so und traurig so und eben deswegen muss das öffentlich gemacht werden was da verbrochen wurde. Wie gesagt ich werde unterstützen wenn hier ne IG aufgemacht wird welche sich erst einmal im Forum hier formiert und organisiert und dann in die breite Öffentlichkeit tritt.



antonio


----------



## JimiG (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Wurde es bei uns nicht und bis Oktober stand noch auf der LAV-Seite: Mitglied im DAV 
Von der Aufgabe des DAV stand da garnichts. Das mal dazu.


----------



## JimiG (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Na hat denn wer hier mal ne IG zumindest im AB aufgemacht? Oder soll ich das machen?


----------



## crisis (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Dass man Entscheidungen von 'denen da oben' hinterfragt und nicht einfach kritiklos hinnimmt, finde ich richtig und gut. Dass allerdings im AB die Arbeit von Vereinsvorständen und Verbänden häufig schlecht geredet wird finde ich wenig zielführend und vorhersehbar.

Nach 33 Jahren Angeln habe ich mich letztes Jahr entschieden im Vorstand unseres Vereins mitzuarbeiten. Obwohl es da sicherlich verkrustete Strukturen und für mich erst mal schwer nachvollziehbare Entscheidungsprozesse gibt muss ich feststellen, dass dort ausnahmslos engagierte Angler *arbeiten*. Vieles der Kritik, die von der Basis geäußert wird, ist nicht oder nur schwer umsetzbar. Wenn der Kritiker auf aktive Mitarbeit im Vorstand angesprochen wird ist die Antwort immer die gleiche, '... möchte schon aber kann nicht ...'. Meiner Meinung nach sitzen die Leute, die bereit sind, sich für den Angelsport einzusetzen und das auch schon bewiesen haben, in den Vorständen. Die werden aber von Euch hauptsächlich als Problem dargestellt. Ob das hilft?


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Wurde es bei uns nicht und bis Oktober stand noch auf der LAV-Seite: Mitglied im DAV
> Von der Aufgabe des DAV stand da garnichts. Das mal dazu.



hab doch nicht gesagt, daß es überall gemacht wurde.
ich kann nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen in den vereinen wo ich weiß das es gemacht wurde ging die resonanz gegen null.

antonio


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

JimiG warte noch ein bischen damit... morgen bekommst ne pm.... mit weiteren schritten.....wie gesagt es muss gut durchdacht sein , ein schnellschuss brauchen wir alle nicht.


----------



## Esox-Toby (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr die Gruppe bei Facebook gerne übernehmen, als Newbie will ich mich nicht übernehmen bei Dingen von denen ich (noch) keinen großen Plan hab!!


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> JimiG warte noch ein bischen damit... morgen bekommst ne pm.... mit weiteren schritten.....wie gesagt es muss gut durchdacht sein , ein schnellschuss brauchen wir alle nicht.



#6#6#6#6

antonio


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Struktur :

Interessengemeinschaft -Angler .... sonst nix

Bisher -Freier  Angler entscheidet sowieso nichts.
Organisierter Angler - entscheidet  eigentlich auch nichts , da es doch meistens so ist das der Vereinsvorstand sehr eingefahren ist.
Vereinsvortstand will meistens nichts ändern siehe aktuelle Umfrage in NDS.

Verband naja ein paar Ausnahmen gibt es schon- bisher aber nichts wirklich erreicht. Und dann natürlich unser B
-Bundesverband welcher ja nun das angeln abschaffen will


----------



## JimiG (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> JimiG warte noch ein bischen damit... morgen bekommst ne pm.... mit weiteren schritten.....wie gesagt es muss gut durchdacht sein , ein schnellschuss brauchen wir alle nicht.



Gut dann lasst uns mal alle in Ruhe überlegen und mal sehen vielleicht fällt nach einmal drüber schlafen noch das eine oder andere ein.


----------



## Honeyball (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle nur fragten, "wo kämen wir hin" und keiner ginge, um zu sehen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.

Hier deshalb mal meine Thesen, welche Basis man schaffen müsste, um Etwas -eine Institution- ins Leben zu rufen, was Chancen hätte, etwas in Deutschland für Angler und das Angeln zu tun trotz der zum Teil gegenteiligen Politik der bestehenden LV und des BV.
Ich kürze dieses Etwas jetzt einfach mit E. ab


*1.) Regionalität*
E. muss auf jeden Fall bundesweit wirksam und tätig sein

*2.) Mitgliedschaft*
E. muss natürlichen wie juristischen Personen gleichermaßen die Möglichkeit zu einer Mitgliedschaft eröffnen, unabhängig von bestehenden Mitgliedschaften. Jede Einzelperson kann und darf Mitglied werden, aber auch ein Verein (vertreten durch einen vom Verein benannten Beauftragten), eine Firma (genauso von jemandem vertreten), eine beliebige andere Organisation (z.B. auch ein jetzt schon vorhandener Landesverband)
Die Mitgliedschaft erfolgt entweder als aktive (Mitwirkung, Mitarbeit, persönliches Einbringen) oder als passive (finanzielle und/oder organisatorische Unterstützung, Sponsoring, Identifikation mit den Zielen von E. ohne eigenes Aktivwerden)

*3.) Mitbestimmung*

Jedes Mitglied hat genau ein Stimmrecht, dass es ausüben und wahrnehmen kann aber nicht muss.
Jedes Mitglied hat das Recht, ein auf das Angeln in Deutschland bezogenes Thema zur Diskussion und Abstimmung zu stellen, um zu erreichen, dass E. sich dieses Themas annimmt (s.u.)
Alle thematischen Punkte und Fragestellungen werden per einfacher Abstimmung mehrheitlich entschieden (einfache Mehrheit der abgegebenen Stimmen)
Jegliche Mitbestimmung/Abstimmung/Diskussion erfolgt online und öffentlich, auch für Nichtmitglieder lesbar

*4.) Aufgabenbearbeitung*

Ein durch Abstimmung als Aufgabe von E. aufgenommenes Thema wird nur dann bearbeitet, wenn sich eine mindestens 7-köpfige Arbeitsgruppe zur Moderation des Themas zusammenfindet.
Aufgabe der Themenmoderation ist das Aufstellen einer Budgetplanung und das Initiieren und Durchführen von Handlungen, Initiativen und Maßnahmen zur Erreichung dieser festgelegten Ziele
Die Finanzierung entstehender Kosten erfolgt innerhalb E. nur nach Genehmigung des Budgetplans durch die aktiven Mitglieder, Sponsoringzuflüsse und Spenden mit themenbezogenem Hintergrund dürfen nur innerhalb der Arbeit für dieses Thema verwendet werden
Sämtliche erfolgten oder auch nicht erfolgten Tätigkeiten werden zeitnah online veröffentlicht.
Ein Thema wird erst dann geschlossen, wenn es als erfüllt betrachtet werden kann oder ein endgültiges und unabänderbares Ergebnis im positiven wie im negativen Sinne erzielt wurde.

*5.) Organisationsform*
E. ist ein eingetragener Verein nach BGB mit gemeinnützigen Zielen (Förderung des Angelns und des Angelsports in Deutschland als aktive Nutzung vorhandener und auszubauender natürlicher Ressourcen), die auch als solche anerkannt werden.



Sieben Gründungsmitglieder sind notwendig, um E. in dieser oder ähnlicher Form auf die Beine zu stellen. Um E. am Leben und handlungsfähig zu halten bedarf es jedoch weitaus mehr Unterstützung und Unterstützern, vor allem Juristen und Leuten, die Finanzen und Bilanzen im Griff haben.

Meint ihr, dass uns hier sowas gelingen könnte?


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Also als initiator dieser Diskussion bin ich in jedem fall dabei alles andere wäre grotesk....

Dennoch würde ich mit einer Vereinseintragung warten bis alles hand und fuss hat, denn zu so einem verein gehört eine satzung und vieles mehr.... also erstmal aufs wesentliche konzentrieren und dann weitersehen.

Also das logo zuerst  

Und dann fangen wir an


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle nur fragten, "wo kämen wir hin" und keiner ginge, um zu sehen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
> 
> Hier deshalb mal meine Thesen, welche Basis man schaffen müsste, um Etwas -eine Institution- ins Leben zu rufen, was Chancen hätte, etwas in Deutschland für Angler und das Angeln zu tun trotz der zum Teil gegenteiligen Politik der bestehenden LV und des BV.
> Ich kürze dieses Etwas jetzt einfach mit E. ab
> ...




Meiner Meinung nach eine gute Planungsgrundlage.
Noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß aber es ließe sich etwas daraus machen.

Sofort mit einer Vereinseintragung zu beginnen, halte ich z.B. für etwas verfrüht, sollte aber als Etappenziel nicht aus den Augen verloren werden. Unterschätzt nicht die Arbeit, die allein eine solche Eintragung verlangt.

Einzelpersonen und Rechtspersonen stimmgewichtig einander gleich zu stellen, halte ich auch für nicht wirklich repräsentativ. Ein einzelner Privatangler wiegt schließlich nicht gleich schwer einer Vereinigung mit mehreren Zugehörigen (Firma, Verein, Verband).
Eine Kategorisierung von Stimmgewichten würde hier wohl eher angebracht sein.

Im Laufe des Abends und des morgigen Tages werde ich mich mal mit den rechtlichen Unterschieden und Voraussetzungen von Verein und IG beschäftigen und dann hier meine Ergebnisse vorstellen.

Zu überlegen wäre auch noch ein Weg und seine "Infrastruktur" der Informationsmitteilung, speziell zur Basis hin, weil es doch den meisten Aufwand bedeutet und die größeren Schwierigkeiten verursachen könnte.
Nur eine Webseite oder ein Newsletter allein wird da nicht reichen. Da müssen mehr Ideen her, weil nicht jeder Zugang zum Web hat oder dessen Nutzung mächtig ist.

Also an alle: Schmeißt euren kleinen grauen Zellen mal ein wenig Futter vor, damit sie gut arbeiten und wir hir mal was gebacken kriegen, statt immer nur zu lamentieren!

LG,
frank

p.s.: @ Oldschool: Ich wäre auch daran interessiert, mich gleich von Anfang an zu beteiligen. Forwarde mir also bitte auch die pm, die du an JimiG schickst.


----------



## Honeyball (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Bin ich in allen Punkten voll bei Euch.
Das Ganze sollte nur eine Skizze sein von dem, wie ich mir sowas konkreter vorstellen könnte. Erstmal ist da ganz viel Kreativität und Aufbruchstimmung gefragt. Um die Vereinsgründung kommt man soviel ich weiß nicht drumrum, wenn man Spenden sammeln will, die der Spender auch von der Steuer absetzen kann. Dazu bedarf es der Anerkennung als gemeinnützig und die bekommt halt nur ein eingetragener Verein.
(Juristen bitte korrigieren, wenn ich da falsch liegen sollte!!!!)

Die Idee gab es hier ja schonmal, ist dann aber im Sande verlaufen, u.a. weil erwartet wurde, dass das AB da führend tätig wird und die eigene fremde Initiative vermisst wurde. Jetzt sieht das ja so aus, als wäre es konkret andersrum. Initiative und AB ist unterstützendes Medium. Genauso würde ich es auch haben wollen.


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Oh hatte ich ganz vergessen, klar bekommt jeder der interesse bekundet hat diese pn...

Also das a und o ist eine struktur zu schaffen die es uns ermöglicht zusammen zu arbeiten,
Also die einrichtung einer interessengemeinschaft hier , oder ein seperates forum was das AB dann ein wenig ausgrenzen würde das wäre aber falsch.

Der Emailkontakt muss in jedem fall drinn sein.

Desweiteren gibt es auch noch plattformen wie workgroups etc.... 
Aber auch hier sollten wir uns genau überlegen wie die kommunikation stattfindet.


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Jup. Exakt.
Wir brauchen eine Kommunikationsmöglichkeit, um im direkten Diskurs miteinander zu treten.

Mailkontakt sollte selbstverständlich sein.
Über kurz oder lang wäre wohl auch noch einen Möglichkeit der Telefonkonferenz wünschenswert.

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von den Möglichkeiten, die die Software des AB bietet, aber vielleicht könnte uns Thomas oder Dok da ne Auskunft geben, was in einem "Separee" (öffentlich und nicht öffentlich) machbar wäre und zur Verfügung gestellt werden könnte (im Sinne von machbar und Bereitschaft dazu).
Nur so als Idee, denn wer ist schon dazu in der Lage, für unmittelbare Kommunikation sowas wie einen Chat aufzubauen, in dem man sich zu einer Konferenz zusammenfinden kann.

Die Bereitschaft zur Zusammenarbeit wurde ja von Thomas signalisiert. Ich unterstelle ihm da mal, daß er auch der Meinung ist, daß wir das AB da nicht außer Acht lassen sollten. 

Einen Austausch von Mailadressen sollten wir aber zumindest schon mal vorbereiten.
Ich stelle mich da gerne zur Verfügung, die ernsthaften Interessenten zu erfassen, sie anzuschreiben (per pn) und dann die entsprechenden Adressen an die Beteiligten als Tabelle zu publizieren.

Auf lasset uns stoßen um ins Horn zu brechen und auf den Weg zu machen!

LG,
frank


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich liebe den Geruch von Rebellion!

Egal was ihr macht, ich bin dabei. Diese selbstherrlichen, korrumpierten Fürsten gehören gestürzt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von den Möglichkeiten, die die Software des AB bietet, aber vielleicht könnte uns Thomas oder Dok da ne Auskunft geben, was in einem "Separee" machbar wäre und zur Verfügung gestellt werden könnte.



ooooch Jungs, hab ich doch schon geschrieben:
Unsere Plattform steht zur Kommunikation zur Verfügung.

Wer das intern machen/halten will zum Aufbau, kann eine geschlossene Interessengemeinschaft hier im Forum bilden, zu der nur von euch freigeschaltete (und das AB-Team) Zutritt haben/lesen können (je nachdem ,wie ihr das einstellt):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass uns hier sowas gelingen könnte?



Nein, glaube ich nicht. Aber versucht werden muss es. Und selbst wenn der Versuch scheitert - der Sargnagel im Angelsport wird immer noch kleiner sein, als der, den Frau Doktor mit schwingendem Hammer ins Buchenholz dremmelt.


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

das leidige Thema Geld, wofür ?
Webspace etc.. vorhanden - facebook kostet nichts -ein Messebesuch kann jeder selber finanzieren - sollten wir irgentwann selber auftreten wollen wird sich was finden.

Nein ich bin kein Millionär aber ein paar finanzielle Möglichkeiten habe ich im petto, das ist eben ein opfer, welches man erbringen muss.

Zu Thema Interessenten finden gibt es ein paar Ideen:

Andere Foren, Angler Direkt ansprechen, Vereine und Firmen anmailen, Facebook - Youtube - Twitter--Messebesuche etc...

Einfach 1000 Flyer drucken lassen , zusammen eine Messe besuchen und diese dann verteilen;

Eben öffentlich aufklären.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Oldschool: Ist das nicht erst der nächste Schritt?

Erst müssen wir uns formieren. Einen umfassenden, ganzheitlichen Ansatz finden. Ich würde hier drei Ebenen sehen:
1. Einflussreiche Mitkämpfer finden (Angelprominenz, Wissenschaftler, Juristen)
2. Vereinsgründung anstreben, Vorstandschaft aufbauen
3. Direkter Angriff der bestehenden BV-Strukturen hinsichtlich Rechtsverstößen, etc., ...

Das ganze sobald als möglich zeitgleich und ausdauernd.


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@ Thomas: Mit geschlossenen Gruppen habe ich mich hier noch nicht beschäftigen müssen. Und wie ich sagte, habe ich von Forensoftware keine Ahnung.
Wenn man aber im geschlossenen Teil der entsprechenden Interessengruppe z.B. auch einen Chat integrieren könnte, genau so intern, wie der geschlossene Teil der Gruppe, wäre die unmittelbare Kommunikation zu verabredeten Terminen gesichert.
Danke erst mal dafür! #h

@ Lui: Ich denke doch, daß das machbar ist, wir müssen es nur richtig anfangen!

@ All: Denkt mal nicht ans Springen, bevor wir nicht das Krieche gelernt haben!
Zuerst mal müssen wir die Voraussetzungen schaffen, um überhaupt etwas auf die Beine zu stellen!


Erste Zielklientel für dieses Projekt sollten die AB-User sein, denn die sind für uns unmittelbar erreichbar.
Mit einer kleinen Ausnahmegenehmigung (weil nicht Boardregelkonform) könnte das in jedem Unterforum publik gemacht werden, damit auch die Leute, die sich im Politikforum nicht sehen lassen, davon Kenntnis erlangen können.

Die zweite Zielgruppe sollten die jungen und jüngeren Vereine sein, da in diesen die Strukturen noch nicht über Jahre gewachsen sind.
Diese können wir teils per Mail, teils per Snailmail erreichen, was allerdings einen gewissen Kostenaufwandt bedeuten würde.
Auch da würde ich mich beteiligen. Alleine Stemmen könnte ich den Portoaufwandt als Geringverdiener allerdings nicht.
Aber so weit ist es ja auch noch nicht.

Auch der Tackledealer nebenan sollte mit einbezogen werden, denn der ist  allgemein eine Anlaufstelle, wenns um Informationen rund ums Angeln  geht.
Ein gut sichtbarer Aushang, nicht zu lang, aber informativ, wäre schon mal ein guter Anfang!

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.

LG,
frank


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?

Diese Interessengemeinschaft habe ich gerade erstellt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=418

Also erstmal eintreten und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Immer ran, immer machen!!
Sehr gut.


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Und wie trete ich da ein? |kopfkrat

Kritik sollten wir auch an der Aktion dulden, zumindest in angemessenen Rahmen!
Sonst lauft diese Aktion auf gleiche hinaus, wie es der BV jetzt schon praktiziert!

Wenn wir da jetzt eine solche Gruppe haben, dann sollten wir es auch gleich richtig machen.
Zur Wahrung der Angemessenheit und Kontenance werden wir wohl oder übel auch einen Mod brauchen.
Am Besten jemanden, der etwas von Diskussionskultur versteht.

LG,
frank


p.s.: Hab den Beitrittsknopf gefunden!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Oben rechts,erste grüne Zeile, auf  BEITRETEN klicken


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich denke es gibt keinen anderen weg..oder ausweg!


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Neuen Infos des Trööts über die HV zu Folge dürften auch die Interessenten und Teilnehmer der Wettbewerbsgemeinde eine aussichtsreiche Zielgruppe darstellen!

Wenn es sich wirklich so verhält, wie der Flurfunk berichtet, dann sollten diese unsere Mühen hier nicht nur mit wohlwollen betrachten wollen.

Unter diesen Leuten sind auch einige Celebreties, eren Namen sich bei uns gut "machen" würden.
Solche Unterstützer könne viele Leute erreichen!


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Servus,

 die Sache finde ich ansich gut. Wenn man mal Handfestes in den Startlöchern steckt.... wie seht ihr die Chance dass man die Fachpressen (Blinker, F%F, Rute & Rolle usw.) mit ins Boot holt? Das wäre für mich ein weiter Schritt zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit......gerade im Blinker gibt nach der Themenübersicht immer 1-2 Seiten, die sich mit brisanten Themen befasst (z.B Kormoran usw.)..... hier wäre eine Platzierung wünschenswert.

 Ich sehe das leider auch so, dass Angler von Verbänden usw. keine Ahnung haben. Vereine informieren meist nicht ausreichend.... und mal die Fischwaid in die Hütte legen reicht nicht aus.....

 Mich würde interessieren, wie viele Angler oder zumindest am Angeln interessierte regelmäßig Fachzeitschriften lesen.....

 Was ist mit den Angelgerätefirmen? Auch wenn der deutsche Markt kein riesiger wie in den USA etc. ist, so geht's hier um Umsatz, Marktanteile und auch Arbeitsplätze..... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Industrie hier ebenfalls kleinlaut aufgeben will. Aber mit dem DAFV und weiteren Einschnitten wird das nix mit einem Angeldeutschland!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die Sache finde ich ansich gut. Wenn man mal Handfestes in den Startlöchern steckt.... wie seht ihr die Chance dass man die Fachpressen (Blinker, F%F, Rute & Rolle usw.) mit ins Boot holt? Das wäre für mich ein weiter Schritt zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit......gerade im Blinker gibt nach der Themenübersicht immer 1-2 Seiten, die sich mit brisanten Themen befasst (z.B Kormoran usw.)..... hier wäre eine Platzierung wünschenswert.



Hast du noch das R&R Interview mit Frau Dr. im Kopf ?

Bis auf 1-2 ansatzweise kritische Fragen reinste Hofberichterstattung.

Mir scheint, das bei Blinker& Co. das Thema Angelpolitik
beim Kormoran und Fisch des Jahres ausgeschöpft ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Es wiederstrebt mir zwar, mich selbst zu zitieren, aber :









*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?* 
                                                                                                 Ich könnte wetten, das die Angelgeräteindustrie und die  Angel-Printmedien schon seit geraumer Zeit in den Startlöchern stehen,  aber solange es den DAFV(VdSF) noch gibt, werden die einen Teufel tun,  sich die Schnauze zu verbrennen !!


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Nachdem nun die Wettangler (wieder) von der HV geschasst wurden, besteht in meinen Augen durchaus die Möglichkeit über deren bekannte Mitglieder in die Fachzeitschriften zu gelangen.

Ich persönlich lese solche Werbezeitschriften nicht, weil ich sie mir nicht leisten kann (für deren beschräkte Leistung), aber das wäre auf jeden Fall ein wünschenswertes Ziel.

Die Angelgeräte*hersteller* sollten wir einfach mal außen vor lassen, die haben nicht wirklich ein Interesse an uns.
Verglichen am Weltmarkt fallen wir bei denen nicht ins Gewicht.
Die Einzelhändler, Onlineversender wie den Tackelhändler von Nebenan sollten wir ins Boot holen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß die dazu in der Lage sein werden, vom Castingsport zu überleben.
Bei denen kommt es auf jeden einzelnen Kunden an.
Und die Kundschaft ist abhängig von den Angelmöglichkeiten in Deutschland, ob sie es nun (wahrhaben) wollen, oder nicht!

LG,
frank


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Also das mit dem Blinker kannst schonmal vergessen, die sind nämlich 100% DAFV und ich glaube sogar das die kostenlos Platz bekommen,

allerdings ist das auch wieder ein Ansatz, es gibt ja noch mehr angelzeitschriften....

Das mit den firmen ist erstmal positiv, aber bevor wir hier details posten verweise ich in die Gruppe, muss ja noch nicht jeder genau wissen was da vielleicht entsteht.


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich kann mich noch an das R&R Interview erinnern..... und meine Gedanke war eher was anderes.

 Sofern es keine Opposition zum DAFV gibt, kann man auch nix in der Art berichten. Daher ist das Interview für mich jetzt kein ernster Grund, sich nicht nach und nach an die Medien zu richten.

 Auch unsere "Angelpromis" sollten sich bald mal Gedanken machen, ob Sie in Zukunft in D bleiben möchten, oder nach Holland auswandern.... denn besser wird's nimmer.... einige lesen hier ja mit...

 Ne IG braucht eine Lobby... und die muss nicht nur Angler wie du und ich, sondern auch andere Gruppen mit ins Boot holen.


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

und hier noch einmal der Link zur gruppe:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=418


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Darauf wollte ich hinaus,jetzt hast du es auf den Punkt gebracht....solange das Kasperletheater DAFV ohne vernünftige Opposition taktieren und agieren darf,ändert sich nix.

Das Meinungsmonopol und die Schönfärberei der DAFV Feudalherrschaft anzukratzen....demokratisch legitimierte Notwehr !


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auch unsere "Angelpromis" sollten sich bald mal Gedanken machen, ob Sie in Zukunft in D bleiben möchten, oder nach Holland auswandern.... denn besser wird's nimmer.... einige lesen hier ja mit...
> 
> Ne IG braucht eine Lobby... und die muss nicht nur Angler wie du und ich, sondern auch andere Gruppen mit ins Boot holen.



Das hab ich doch schon geschrieben.
Unter den Wettkampfanglern gibts nicht unerheblich prominente Namen. Da die nun in D praktisch vom Wettkampfangeln ausgeschlossen werden sollen, stellen die doch eine aussichtsreiche Zielgruppe dar.
Die und die vielen, die denen nacheifern (wollen).

Und prominente Namen ebnen uns den Weg in die einschlägige Angelpresse!

Synergien muß man nur zu nutzen verstehen! 

LG,
frank

p.s.: Lassen wir doch Kritiken am DAFV *hier* erst mal bei Seite. Unsere Motivation sollte allen klar sein. Konzentrieren wir uns doch einfach auf das, was wir machen können und könnten und *wollen*!


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Auf jeden Fall eine IG für alle Angler schaffen.... auch wenn es einem im ersten Moment nicht schmeckt...

 - die C&Rler müssen mit den Kochtopfangler unter einen Hut.
 - Die Carphunter und Spinnfischer müssen unter einen Hut.

 Das wird vielen nicht schmecken..... aber das ist eig der Schritt, vor allen anderen....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Kritik gegenüber dieser Aktion überhaupt wird nicht geduldet.





sonstwer schrieb:


> Kritik sollten wir auch an der Aktion dulden, zumindest in angemessenen Rahmen!
> 
> Zur Wahrung der Angemessenheit und Kontenance werden wir wohl oder übel auch einen Mod brauchen.
> Am Besten jemanden, der etwas von Diskussionskultur versteht.



Es ist Sonntag....


----------



## pxnhxxd (28. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Hut ab , vor dem was ihr vor habt.
Dies soll nicht als kritik oder Miesmacherei verstanden werden.
Aber irgendwie ist euer Vorhaben schon zum scheitern verurteilt.

Nicht wegen euren Inhalten, eher der fehlenden Resonanz.
Eine Vereinigung zu gründen die in Konkurenz zum DAFV stehen soll sehe ich eh als ein gewagtes Unterfangen.
Wenn man noch nicht mal 1% der Mitglieder des eigenen Boards für seine Sache gewinnen kann, ich betone, hier diskutieren 32 Leute in der Interessensgemeinschaft von über 122000 AB-Usern, wie wollt ihr dann die 800000 Mitglieder des DAFV geschweige denn die Millionen unorganisierten Angler überzeugen.
Wie gesagt, es soll keine Kritik sein.
Aber ein Häuptling braucht auch Indianer.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sharpo (28. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

gerade per DAFV Newsletter erhalten:

Stiftung Warentest hat Verbände getestet. Den Testbericht kann man sich bei test.de kaufen.


*Was soll das lieber DAFV?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Wahrscheinlich affili..
Die kriegen wahrscheinlich Provision, um ihren katastrophalen Haushalt zu sanieren.. 

Davon ab ist das hier offtopic..

Lernts doch mal..


----------



## torstenhtr (28. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Sharpo Natürlich OT, dies würde vermutl. eher zum Thread Neuigkeiten von "PETRA" passen.
In dem Artikel "Alles für die Katz" geht es um Naturschutz/Tierschutzorganisationen, sie wurden hinsichtlich Transparenz, Organisation/Kontrolle bewertet. Interessant ist hier, das die "PETA" ein ganz schlechtes Urteil bekommen hat - beide Aspekte wurden mit der Note "ungenügend" bewertet. 
Ob der DAFV momentan eine bessere Bewertung bekommen würde ist eine anderen Frage


----------



## silversurfer81 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Hut ab , vor dem was ihr vor habt.
> Dies soll nicht als kritik oder Miesmacherei verstanden werden.
> Aber irgendwie ist euer Vorhaben schon zum scheitern verurteilt.
> 
> ...




@pinhead: du bist herzlich eingeladen, dich ebenfalls einzubringen#h

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## pxnhxxd (29. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> @pinhead: du bist herzlich eingeladen, dich ebenfalls einzubringen#h
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stefan



Post #10 trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275824 



Mit Sarkasmus kann man keinen Krieg gewinnen.
Das macht mal schön alleine ?

Wenns sachlich wird gerne.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Post #10 trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275824
> 
> ...



Ein Post der dir inhaltlich (oder ists der Ton?) nicht passt, und du wirfst hin? Da gewinnt man Kriege noch eher mit Sarkasmus ...

Wieso der Post von mir in irgendeiner Form einer Personengruppe zugerechnet wird, ist auch ein eigenartiges Demokratieverständnis... aber jeder, wie er will.


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Es muss nur mal Jemand Eier in der Hose haben- und es angehen. Der Jemand muss aber auch von irgendwas sein Brot kaufen- da fängt der Jammer an. Klar kann man sich hier starkmachen- letztlich muss man sich ganz auf diese Problematik fokussieren- als full- time- Job. Da helfen Erbschaften, Diäten, Pensionen. Ein finanziell abgesicherter, intelligenter Mensch könnte vermutlich etwas erreichen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (29. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Was mir in dem ganzen fehlt ist die Agenda.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



pinhead schrieb:


> Was mir in dem ganzen fehlt ist die Agenda.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2



Was wäre denn Deine inhaltliche Vorstellung/Erwartung?


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Was wäre denn Deine inhaltliche Vorstellung/Erwartung?



Erst mal ne andere Frage.

Was hat sich in sagen wir mal in den letzten 10 Jahren so gravierend und negativ auswirkend am Angelsport für dich geändert?

Am angeln erst mal nix.

Ihr fordert Lobbyarbeit.
Warum sollte der BV sich in der Öffendlichkeit dafür rechtfertigen das ihr euer Hobby ausführt. 
Vor wem denn?
Das hat jeder Angler mit seinen tun und machen in der Öffendlichkeit selbst in der Hand.
Und Lobbyarbeit kostet Geld. Und nach eure Auffassung ist der BV doch Pleite. Zumal jetzt auch noch ein paar LV ausgetreten sind.

Dann die Peta Geschichten.
Soll der BV die Tierrechtler verklagen oder besser gesagt die vertreten die beim angeln scheixxe bauen.
Da gibts auch ein Rezept für:
Vieleicht sollte man weniger scheixxe ins Netz stellen. Sprich Videos u. Fotos mit C&R-Parolen.
Oder besser gesagt das so mancher das Releasen auch noch filmt.:banghead:
Und wenn dann doch Post kommt soll der BV für diese "nein ich sags nicht"  noch Position beziehen und die schützende Hand drüber halten?
Dafür gibts Rechtsschutzversicherungen.

Mich interessiert es nicht ob der Spaziergänger hinter mir meint ich währ ein super Kerl oder Tierquäler.

Peta geht mir am A..sch vorbei.


Mich regen andere Sachen auf.

Warum kann ich meine Söhne unter 10 jahren nicht in meinem beisein mit ner eigenen Rute  angeln lassen. (ich kauf auch gern für jeden ne Tageskarte)

Warum gibts den Jugendfischeischein in NRW erst ab 10j. und in RLP schon ab 7j. und in Bremen keinen.

Warum gibts in jedem Bundesland verschiedene Schonzeiten?

Warum muss ich nen ungewollten Beifang fressen?

Warum brauchen Fische in BW Nachtruhe?

Die Unsinnigkeit der Fischerprüfung, wo der Prüfling genau so dumm raus kommt wie er rein gegangen ist. In NL gehts doch auch ohne. Oder lernt man beim Vorbereitungslehrgang neuerdings was?

Solche Themen interessieren mich mehr als eure Lobbyk.cke.








Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deep Down (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Sehr schön! Damit kann man doch was anfangen!

Richtig, jeder Einzelne formt das Bild unseres Hobbys!

Interessant ist doch aber, dass die meisten Petra-Anzeigen ins Leere laufen und das Handeln der Betroffenen sich in den meisten Fällen als rechtmäßig herausstellt!  Ziel einer solchen Organisation ist nämlich aufzuzeigen, dass ein solches Handeln als Tierquälerei eben noch nicht bestraft wird, was aus deren Sicht als Skandal dargestellt wird und zu ändern ist! Darum geht es bei diesen Aktionen!
Kann man da nicht erwarten, dass ein Verband gegen eine solches Vorgehen mit dem Ziel der Änderung der Gesetzgebung auf Bundesebene einsetzt, anstatt die Klappe zu halten. Es wird nicht mal geäußert, dass man ein solches Verhalten beobachtet.....nichts, rein gar nichts!

Welche Aufgabe hat ein Verband denn dann, wenn er keine Lobbyarbeit machen soll, mithin die Interessen seiner Mitglieder zu vertreten? Sich selbst verwalten und Grußbotschaften schreiben?

Deine anderen Problemkreise halte ich ebenfalls für vordringlich! Hast Du denn diesbezüglich selbst schon was unternommen, wartest Du auf das Tätigwerden eines Verband oder machst Du lieber nix?
Und wenn nicht, warum?


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich bin nicht (mehr) organisiert. Also kann mir da vom Verband auch keiner helfen.
Die Behörden vor Ort berufen sich auf die Gesetzeslage.
Dann stehste erst mal da und guckst blöd in die Röhre.
Und so will man Nachwuchs rekrutieren und sie dürfen nicht.
Dürfen schon, aber nur mit Einschränkungen meinerseits.

Aber der Punkt meiner Kritik war der:
Geht auf die Leute zu. Macht von mir aus nen Kummerkasten auf und fragt die Angler was sie anpisst.
Und darauf baut ihr eure Agenda auf.
Denn jeder hat ne andere persönliche Vorstellung. Und die kann durchaus etwas anders ausfallen als die von euch in der IG.
Denn jeder hat so seine persönliche Shitliste die ihm auf den Sack geht.

Mit eurer immer gepostenden Abnickerscheizze und böse Frau Doktor Beiträgen wird das nix.
Damit kommt man bei der Basis  nicht an.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deep Down (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Darauf beschränkt ist ja auch keiner!


----------



## pxnhxxd (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Darauf beschränkt ist ja auch keiner!



Kommt aber leider so rüber.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Man muss allerdings schon auch unterscheiden (können), was von EINEM kommt und was von einem Personenzusammenschluss.

Was sich verschlechtert hat? Sehr viel. Scheibchenweise und kaum wahrnehmbar ist unser Hobby beschnitten worden. Widerstandslos. Weil Leute wie wir uns dachten "sind ja nur 40 Euro im Jahr" oder "mich erwischt beim releasen schon keiner", "der tote KöFi fängt auch", etc. usw.

Und GEGENFRAGE: Was hat sich verbessert? 
Nichts! Bzw. nicht annähernd so viel, als dass es die Verschlechterung ausgleichen würde! Allein das muss doch schon zum Nachdenken anregen.

Und auch die von dir angeprangerten Missstände gibt es schon lange - gekümmert hat sich niemand darum. Man hat sich darauf verlassen, dass die Meinung eines Anglers nichts bewirkt. Und dabei vergessen, dass auch deine Meinung viele andere Teilen.

Und das wollen wir ändern (zumindest versuchen). In dem wir uns formieren und selbst aktiv werden. 

Und solange wir nicht formiert sind, sinde Meinungsäußerungen das Vergnügen der veranlassenden Privatpersonen. 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Auch um deine persönlichen Interessen (die sich sicher mit 1000en Anglern decken) hat sich niemand gekümmert. Hilf dir also selbst - und schließ dich an. Eine Vision scheinst du ja zu haben, und ich bin sicher: Mit dieser bist du nicht alleine.

Das mit dem Kummerkasten ist eine gute Idee, aber der Gedanke nächster Schritt. Jetzt gilt es Manpower zu sammeln, Kompetenzen zu bündeln, Ziele zu definieren.


----------



## Wollebre (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

_


Oldschoool schrieb:



			Hallo Community,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Oldschoool schrieb:


> _ich lese hier ab und zu mal den Ansatz zumindest den Versuch eine eigene aktive Interessengemeinschaft für "unser Hobby" zu gründen, das Anglerboard sichert die Unterstützung zu und der eine oder andere würde sich wohl auch aktiv mit einbringen._
> 
> Hallo Oldschoool,
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> D.h. Voller Name, persönlicher Werdegang etc etc, so das man sich ein Bild davon machen kann mit welcher Person man es zu tun hat.


 
Den Namen würde ich an Oldschools Stelle hier nicht nennen. Die Unterstützung für den DAFV durch Vereinsvorstände bzw. der Wunsch der Vereine, keinen Wirbel zu verursachen, ist groß. Und es werden definitiv schwarze Listen geführt.

Wer also noch vor hat, in deutschen Angelvereinen aktiv zu sein (und das muss nur heißen, dort Mitglied werden zu können), sollte etwas vorsichtig sein.

Ich habe vor einem Jahr folgenden Thread gestartet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677

Ich war selbst erstaunt, wie viele Leute (auch von Behördenseite) sehr interessiert daran waren (und wohl immer noch sind) zu erfahren, wer das gewagt hat.


----------



## Palometta (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Den Namen würde ich an Oldschools Stelle hier nicht nennen. Die Unterstützung für den DAFV durch Vereinsvorstände bzw. der Wunsch der Vereine, keinen Wirbel zu verursachen, ist groß. Und es werden definitiv schwarze Listen geführt.
> 
> Wer also noch vor hat, in deutschen Angelvereinen aktiv zu sein (und das muss nur heißen, dort Mitglied werden zu können), sollte etwas vorsichtig sein.
> 
> ...



Aber eine "Geheimloge" ist auch keine Lösung.
Alle Interessenverbände haben ihre Führungskräfte öffentlich gemacht .
Sogar militante " Naturschützer" 
Also hat WolleBre schon recht !

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Palometta schrieb:


> Aber eine "Geheimloge" ist auch keine Lösung.
> Alle Interessenverbände haben ihre Führungskräfte öffentlich gemacht .
> Sogar militante " Naturschützer"
> Also hat WolleBre schon recht !
> ...


 
Alles ok. Man muss nur wissen, was man tut, wenn man seinen Namen preisgibt.

Ich kenne jemanden, der auf Xing (ist ein Karrierenetzwerk) seine Parteimitgliedschaft bei der Linkspartei öffentlich gemacht hat und mit Abschluss 1,2 als Dr. in Chemie keinen Job findet. Warum wohl? #h


----------



## volkerm (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

OT- aber einmal darf ich- stellt doch keine persönlichen oder politischen Sachen in solche Foren.


----------



## Oldschoool (30. November 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich editiere das nochmal, warum?

Weil ich es im Moment noch nicht für sinnvoll halte.


----------



## Wollebre (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@ Oldschoool

dann weiter mit deinem Geheimbund.

Mit dm richtigen A.... in der Hose hätte ich persönlich keine Probleme mich entsprechend vorzustellen!

Wer heute schon so handelt, was soll man davon zukünftig erwarten? Da unterstelle ich das persönliche Interessen vor dem stehen was man vertreten will, und die zu Vertretenen bleiben bleiben auf der Strecke. Man könnte auch sagen den Bock zum Gärtner machen.... Jedenfalls meine Meinung.

Dann mal Good Luck, aber ohne mich in der Interessengemeinschaft unter einem Pseudonim zu engagieren.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Wollebre schrieb:


> @ Oldschoool
> 
> dann weiter mit deinem Geheimbund.
> 
> ...



Es gibt viele Gründe, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht mit Klarnamen auftreten zu wollen. Das kann auch daran liegen, dass man nicht den richtigen A.... in der Hose hat. Das kann aber auch andere Gründe haben - und sollte man erst mal tolerieren.

Außerdem bleibt es dir unbenommen, dich mit Klarnamen zu engagieren.


----------



## Oldschoool (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Also es stand ja eben schon da, nur bin ich der Meinung das es im Moment noch nicht zwingend erforderlich ist.... immerhin bin ich noch aktives vereins Mitglied. ... also wer es denn unbedingt wissen möchte kann mir gerne eine pn zukommen lassen woraufhin ich mich erklären werde... oder einfach warten bis die webseite online geht....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> P.S.
> Kritik an der Arbeit ist zulässig, Kritik gegenüber dieser Aktion überhaupt wird nicht geduldet.



Allein dieses Statement ist doch wohl schon bezeichnend für dieses konspirative Kasperletheater...



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Ich editiere das nochmal, warum?
> 
> Weil ich es im Moment noch nicht für sinnvoll halte.


----------



## Oldschoool (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen das war etwas unglücklich formuliert.
Kritik muss sein wenn diese gerechtfertigt ist..

Im weiteren arbeitet die Interessengemeinschaft im moment ziemlich gut zusammen und entwickelt sich schritt für schritt weiter.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Allein dieses Statement ist doch wohl schon bezeichnend für dieses konspirative Kasperletheater...



Kasperltheater - vielleicht. Konspirativ: Sicherlich nicht. Wer will, kann sich anmelden und hat jede gewünschte Einsicht in alle Vorgänge, und Kontaktdaten.


----------



## Oldschoool (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Naja "jeder"    , nein mal ehrlich was soll das gerede - das sind Beiträge welche noch nichtmal Konstruktive Kritik enthalten , sondern einfach nur verhindern sollen das etwas ordentliches entsteht.... wir haben  noch nichtmal angefangen .. im gegensatz zum DAFV der seit monaten ergebnisslos  tätig ist . Vom Fisch des Jahres mal abgesehen fühle ich mich von denen gut vertreten ....


----------



## Deep Down (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Sten
Du selbst begibst Dich natürlich ausschließlich immer nur in die Position alles kritisieren zu wollen und all überall eine Verschwörung hinein postulieren zu wollen! Mehr als eine nette aber lediglich Zeit kostende Unterhaltung kommt da derzeit aber leider nicht heraus! Das finde ich persönlich schade! 

@all
Es ist sinnvoll, dass etwas vorgefertigt und vororganisiert wird und dies erst einmal unter den unmittelbar Interessierten, bevor das ganze AB gleich mitdiskutiert.
Das ist somit nichts Geheimes oder Heimliches!
Also etwas Geduld!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Sten hat völlig recht. Er zeigt uns unsere Schwächen und Fehler auf. Eine solche Ehrlichkeit nutzt uns mehr als kritikloses Schulterklopfen, als begeistertes Vorwärtsstürmen. Erst wenn er nichts mehr findet zum kritisieren, ist die Arbeit wirklich gut. Das muss das Ziel sein. An unverhohlener Kritik messen lassen, daran wachsen und besser werden - dazu ist sie da.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @all
> Es ist sinnvoll, dass etwas vorgefertigt und vororganisiert wird und dies erst einmal unter den unmittelbar Interessierten, bevor das ganze AB gleich mitdiskutiert.
> Das ist somit nichts Geheimes oder Heimliches!
> Also etwas Geduld!


 
 Genau das ist aber dem DAFV ständig vorgeworfen worden und wird es noch....., damit macht ihr nichts besser als der DAFV, sondern bestenfalls das Gleiche, beim DAFV waren zumindest von Anfang an alle richtigen Namen bekannt... Derzeit hat es den Anschein, als wenn ihr eine schlimmere Mauscheltruppe werden würdet als es dem DAFV vorgeworfen wird, denn da hat sich keiner im Anonymus versteckt...


 Von daher finde ich diesen Ansatz um Welten besser



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Sten hat völlig recht. Er zeigt uns unsere Schwächen und Fehler auf. Eine solche Ehrlichkeit nutzt uns mehr als kritikloses Schulterklopfen, als begeistertes Vorwärtsstürmen. Erst wenn er nichts mehr findet zum kritisieren, ist die Arbeit wirklich gut. Das muss das Ziel sein. An unverhohlener Kritik messen lassen, daran wachsen und besser werden - dazu ist sie da.



 Und genau daran werdet Ihr gemessen werden. Wer es nicht von Anfang an besser macht als der kritisierte DAFV und das in allen Punkten, den kann ich zumindest nicht für voll nehmen.


----------



## Oldschoool (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Dorschgreifer, wir haben in der IG nun 4 Tage diskutiert, alles mögliche in erwägung gezogen per pn, per email oder eben direkt, in 4 tagen sollen strukturen wachsen? das schaffen andere nicht in 10 monaten was wir bereits erarbeitet haben, also bleib mal auf dem Teppich denn bisher gibt es noch nichts offizielles.

4 Tage - ähm wir gehören zu der arbeitenden bevölkerung so muss sich das projekt erstmal aufs Wochenende beschränken.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Genau das ist aber dem DAFV ständig vorgeworfen worden und wird es noch....., damit macht ihr nichts besser als der DAFV, sondern bestenfalls das Gleiche, beim DAFV waren zumindest von Anfang an alle richtigen Namen bekannt... Derzeit hat es den Anschein, als wenn ihr eine schlimmere Mauscheltruppe werden würdet als es dem DAFV vorgeworfen wird, denn da hat sich keiner im Anonymus versteckt...
> 
> 
> Von daher finde ich diesen Ansatz um Welten besser
> ...



Man muss uns nicht für voll nehmen, man muss uns nicht für ernst nehmen. Man soll uns ruhig unterschätzen. Das ist schon mal die Grundvoraussetzung für Überraschungen. 

Wie schon Mahatma Ghandi sagte: Erst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich. Und dann gewinnst du. 

Für dich freuts mich jedenfalls, dass du jetzt mal in die Opposition gehen darfst. Wir werden viel aus deinen Kritiken lernen. Danke schon jetzt für die Mithilfe


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer, wir haben in der IG nun 4 Tage diskutiert, alles mögliche in erwägung gezogen per pn, per email oder eben direkt, in 4 tagen sollen strukturen wachsen? das schaffen andere nicht in 10 monaten was wir bereits erarbeitet haben, also bleib mal auf dem Teppich denn bisher gibt es noch nichts offizielles.



Mir geht es nicht darum, was ihr schon geschafft habt oder nicht, zumindest noch nicht jetzt, das wäre in der Tat zu früh.

Es geht lediglich um die Aussage, das man Geduld haben muss, die hat dem DAFV gegenüber auch keiner der Kritiker. Man will möglichst noch am Tag einer HV alle Fakten der Versammlung vorliegen haben oder nach Eintragung ein fertiges Konzept und Leitlinien und Haushaltspläne usw.... 

Ein Vereinsgründung dauert maximal 3 Monate vom ersten Treffen bis zur Eintragung, dann 6 Monate weiter erwarte ich von Euch richtig Butter bei die Fische.

Ihr habt also 9 Monate Zeit und das meine ich damit, dass ihr: werdet daran gemessen werden..

Ich bin gespannt, ob die Kritikiker des DAFV hier nur leere Worte schreiben oder auch Taten sprechen lassen, die in allen an den DAFV gestellten Kritiken zu 100% besser sind und keinerlei Kritik zulassen.




> 4 Tage - ähm wir gehören zu der arbeitenden bevölkerung so muss sich das projekt erstmal aufs Wochenende beschränken


 Das geht den Ehrenamtlern des DAFV - Präsidiums ganz genau so, da unterscheidet Ihr euch schon einmal nicht. Genauso bei den örtlichen Entfernungen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wir werden viel aus deinen Kritiken lernen. Danke schon jetzt für die Mithilfe



Immer gerne.

 Doch ich denke, wenn Ihr euch die Kritik von Thomas am DAFV genau anschaut, dann habt ihr da viel mehr von und wisst ganz genau, was ihr besser machen müsst. Alles, was er kritisiert, das darf euch nicht passieren.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Immer gerne.
> 
> Doch ich denke, wenn Ihr euch die Kritik von Thomas am DAFV genau anschaut, dann habt ihr da viel mehr von und wisst ganz genau, was ihr besser machen müsst. Alles, was er kritisiert, das darf euch nicht passieren.



Klar. Aber uns wirds passieren. Weil wir keine Profis sind. Der Unterschied wird sein, ob man aus seinen Fehlern lernt oder stur im alten Trott weiter macht. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wenn auch skeptisch und realistisch.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Der Unterschied wird sein, ob man aus seinen Fehlern lernt oder stur im alten Trott weiter macht. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wenn auch skeptisch und realistisch.




 Guter Ansatz, ich bin gespannt und wünsche Euch viel Glück dabei.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, dass wir den VdSF, den DAV und natürlich den DAFV seit nunmehr über 3 Jahren wegen genau dieser Untätigkeit kritisieren und dies auch seit über 3 Jahren immer wieder mit Fakten belegen.
Und seit über 3 Jahren gibt es Leute wie Dich, mein lieber Dorschgreifer, die mit allen Mitteln versuchen, unsere Kritikpunkte offTopic zu führen und den ganzen Verbandsmüll schön zu reden, ohne dass es Dir und den anderen auch nur einmal wirklich konstruktiv gelungen ist, die von uns dargestellten Fakten sachlich und argumentativ zu widerlegen.
Immer wieder dieses Drumrumgelaber und Ablenken von den eigentlichen und wesentlichen Punkten, nur damit die an den von Dir so sehr geschätzten Verbandsfunktionären angehafteten Makel und Verfehlungen nicht allzu sehr in den öffentlichen Fokus geraten, und immer wieder fallen engagierte und sachlich interessierte Kritiker auf Deine Masche rein und gehen auf das ein, was Du schreibst, ohne zu merken, dass sich dahinter ein hinter dem Mantel der Sachlichkeit versteckter fast schon verzweifelter Versuch des Erhaltens eines längst verspielten Renommées gewisser Funktionäre verbirgt. Nimm Dir doch lieber mal ein Beispiel an eurem GF in S-H, der steht wenigstens hinter dem, was er macht, egal ob wir und andere das kritisieren oder nicht und handelt aus Überzeugung (wenn auch m.M.n. größtenteils falsch weil in Summe nicht anglerfreundlich, aber das ist hier genauso OT).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, dass wir den VdSF, den DAV und natürlich den DAFV seit nunmehr über 3 Jahren wegen genau dieser Untätigkeit kritisieren und dies auch seit über 3 Jahren immer wieder mit Fakten belegen.


 
 Siehste, genau das wird dann ja alles besser, wo ist das Problem? 

 Und für die IG ist alles viel einfacher, denn die fangen bei "Null" an und müssen keinen alten Ballast mit sich rumtragen und zwei unterschiedliche Welten zusammenführen und haben ja auch keinerlei finanzielle Probleme, also eigentlich schon ein Selbstläufer. Sie haben keine Doppelversicherungen am Hals, keine weiteren Verbandsmitgliedschaften, müssen keine Veranstaltungen organisieren, also eigentlich Urlaub.





> Und seit über 3 Jahren gibt es Leute wie Dich, mein lieber Dorschgreifer, die mit allen Mitteln versuchen, unsere Kritikpunkte offTopic zu führen und den ganzen Verbandsmüll schön zu reden, ohne dass es Dir und den anderen auch nur einmal wirklich konstruktiv gelungen ist, die von uns dargestellten Fakten sachlich und argumentativ zu widerlegen.
> Immer wieder dieses Drumrumgelaber und Ablenken von den eigentlichen und wesentlichen Punkten, nur damit die an den von Dir so sehr geschätzten Verbandsfunktionären angehafteten Makel und Verfehlungen nicht allzu sehr in den öffentlichen Fokus geraten, und immer wieder fallen engagierte und sachlich interessierte Kritiker auf Deine Masche rein und gehen auf das ein, was Du schreibst, ohne zu merken, dass sich dahinter ein hinter dem Mantel der Sachlichkeit versteckter fast schon verzweifelter Versuch des Erhaltens eines längst verspielten Renommées gewisser Funktionäre verbirgt. Nimm Dir doch lieber mal ein Beispiel an eurem GF in S-H, der steht wenigstens hinter dem, was er macht, egal ob wir und andere das kritisieren oder nicht und handelt aus Überzeugung (wenn auch m.M.n. größtenteils falsch weil in Summe nicht anglerfreundlich, aber das ist hier genauso OT).


 
 Und das ist nun deine reine private Meinung, ich hab eine andere. Ich könnte genau so schreiben, dass Du damit nur versuchst von der Realität abzulenken.:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich finde die Idee der IG gut und unterstütze sie. 

Wie ich aber Oldschool bereits geschrieben habe, sehe ich die Erfolgsschancen gering. Nicht, weil ich den Leuten nichts zutraue, sondern weil eine Interessenvertretung ohne Unterstützung der Landesverbände faktisch ein zahnloser Tiger ist. In Deutschland ist Fischereirecht Landesrecht und dort spielt die Musik.

Selbst eine Mio. € in der Kasse würden überhaupt nichts nutzen. Das muss man klar und ohne Illusionen erkennen.

Ich hatte kürzlich erst ein Gespräch mit einem Insider der bayerischen Fischereiszene. Die fahren komplett eigenständig ihren Kurs und interessieren sich nicht die Bohne für irgendwelche Kritik von außerhalb Bayern. PETA geht ihnen allerdings momentan sichtlich auf die Nerven und dagegen wird man wohl vorgehen.


----------



## Deep Down (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich finde es interessant, dass die ProDAFvler, voran der Dorschgreifer, offenbar nun endlich meinen, ihr Feindbild gefunden zu haben, um den angestauten Frust loszuwerden! Das ist schon zu offensichtlich!
Wer die IG lediglich als Gegner des DAFV ansieht, wird in seiner Erwartung enttäuscht werden. Die Zielsetzung ist eine ganz andere!

Schon das Bemessen an den "Leistungen" des DAFV oder sonstige Vergleiche ist daher schon völlig fehlgehend.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg und denke, das Ganze kann schon was bewirken.

Denn ich hab das so verstanden: Das Projekt soll einfach dazu beitragen, dass das Angeln in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung endlich mal ne Runde positiver wegkommt.

Und das eben durch das aktive Tun der IG-Mitglieder (bzw. der Mitglieder von dem, was dann "offiziell" rauskommt).

Also nicht ein "Gegenverband" (inkl. ganzem Verwaltungsgedöns, Postenkram usw.), sondern eine Organisation, die im geschilderten Sinne tätig ist und somit auch aufklärerisch gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit wirkt, um einen Imagewandel des Angelns herbeizuführen.

Und damit etwas positiv für Angler zu bewirken, damit die sich in Zukunft nicht verstecken müssen. Damit das "Feindbild Angler" mal ne Runde verschwindet.

Oder liege ich da komplett falsch?


----------



## Deep Down (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Warten wir ab!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



> Also nicht ein "Gegenverband" (inkl. ganzem Verwaltungsgedöns, Postenkram usw.), sondern eine Organisation, die im geschilderten Sinne tätig ist und somit auch aufklärerisch gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit wirkt, um einen Imagewandel des Angelns herbeizuführen.
> 
> Und damit etwas positiv für Angler zu bewirken, damit die sich in Zukunft nicht verstecken müssen. Damit das "Feindbild Angler" mal ne Runde verschwindet.


So würd ich persönlich das machen, wenn ich das machen würde - nicht gegen den DAFV (der macht sich eh selber überflüssig) sondern klar FÜR Angler und Angeln..


----------



## Deep Down (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

So auch meine Denke!


----------



## JimiG (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg und denke, das Ganze kann schon was bewirken.
> 
> Denn ich hab das so verstanden: Das Projekt soll einfach dazu beitragen, dass das Angeln in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung endlich mal ne Runde positiver wegkommt.
> 
> ...




Das trifft es wohl genau.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So würd ich persönlich das machen, wenn ich das machen würde - nicht gegen den DAFV (der macht sich eh selber überflüssig) sondern klar FÜR Angler und Angeln..



Genau das ist das Ziel. Einen Anglerverband der sich NICHT für Angler einsetzt gibts schon. Die Position einer wie auch immer gearteten Organisation, die sich FÜR Angeln und Angler einsetzt, gibts noch nicht. Da ist die Nische, die Alleinstellung. 

@Deep Down: Eine alternative Bewegung auf eine "Dagegen-Bewegung" zu reduzieren ist gängige Praxis ujd ein strategisches Instrument. Damit muss man leben und das ganze inhaltlich argumentativ abreiten. Das Spiel ist in der Regel auch von weniger Interssierten zu durchschauen. Insofern kann man Dorschgreifer hier geduldig begegnen - er verhält sich nur den Regeln der Demokratie folgend und dürfte argumentativ sowieso nur schwer zu erreichen sein.

Da ich ihn aber als anständigen Diskussionspartner kennen gelernt habe, denke ich sein Glückwunsch ist ernst gemeint.


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So würd ich persönlich das machen, wenn ich das machen würde - nicht gegen den DAFV (der macht sich eh selber überflüssig) sondern klar FÜR Angler und Angeln..




Hm , ein frommer Wunsch.
Fakt ist jedoch ,das man heute kaum an einer Verbandsmitgliedschaft vorbei kommt ,wenn man in einem Verein ist.
Zu Beispiel um überhaupt zu vernünftigen Bedingungen ans Wasser zu kommen.
Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre ein System wie in den NL.
Regionale Verbände ,die sich untereinander verständigen und Klare ,für alle verbindlich Regeln.

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Palometta schrieb:


> Regionale Verbände ,die sich untereinander verständigen und Klare ,für alle verbindlich Regeln.
> 
> Gruß
> Palo



En Ziel, für das man eintreten könnte..


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Ich könnte genau so schreiben, dass Du damit nur versuchst von der Realität abzulenken.:m



...und ich sag jetzt nicht, was Du noch könntest, denn in dieser Hinsicht


> er verhält sich nur den Regeln der Demokratie folgend und dürfte argumentativ sowieso nur schwer zu erreichen sein.


hat Florian leider recht :m


----------



## Honeyball (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Palometta schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre ein System wie in den NL.
> Regionale Verbände ,die sich untereinander verständigen und Klare ,für alle verbindlich Regeln.



Da sind wir verdammt nah beieinander, Palo.
Aber leider verständigen sich die regionalen Verbände nicht untereinander und schießen ihren maroden Bundesladen in alle vier Himmelsrichtungen. Ansonsten hätten wir gute Chancen auf vergleichbar gute Verhältnisse.:m
Würden die wenigstens so viel A.... in der Hose haben, dass sie sich die anstehende Gebührenerhöhung nicht bieten ließen, könnte sich das Problem DAFV wenigstens von selbst erledigen, aber nein, sie werden tausende woanders dringend notwendiger Euros ihrer Mitgliedsvereine weiter auf das längst tote Pferd mit seinen senilen Reiterinnen und Reitern setzen.#q


----------



## Lui Nairolf (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ob sich ein Modell, das in den "kleinen" Niederlanden funktioniert, auch bei uns funktionieren würde, wo ein Bundesland so Groß ist wie die Niederlande selbst, weiß ich nicht.

Ich glaube aber, dass schon viel damit ausgerichtet wäre, wenn ein Bundesverband als Anwalt der Angler gegen alle Bestrebungen einsetzen würde, die das Angeln beschränken.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*




Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass die ProDAFvler, voran der Dorschgreifer, offenbar nun endlich meinen, ihr Feindbild gefunden zu haben, um den angestauten Frust loszuwerden! Das ist schon zu offensichtlich!


 
Sehr interessant, was du von mir meinst zu wissen....

Ich habe keinerlei Feindbild gefunden, solche Dinge liegen mir fern. Und Frust schiebe ich erst recht nicht, gibt es ja keinen Grund für, aus meiner Sicht ist absolut alles gut. Ich bin extrem gespannt, was ihr für die Angler und das Angeln auf die Beine stellt und positives herausholt und hoffe sogar, das euer Elan nicht verpufft und ihr etwas bewegt. 

Und das ihr keinen Gegenpart zum DAFV bilden wollt, das ist ja nun auch gerade neu, diese Überschrift in dem geschlossenen Thema sagt ja noch etwas anderes:



> *Vereinsgründung als Gegenpart zum Deutschen Angelfischer-Verarschungs-Verband DAFV*​




Hier ist es dann mangelnde oder falsche Information.... Ihr seht, man muss sich ständig überlegen, was man schreibt.


Seht meine Meinung doch einfach nur als Anreiz, alles besser zu machen als der DAFV, bevor ihr ähnliche Kritiken bekommt wie der DAFV.





Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Da ich ihn aber als anständigen Diskussionspartner kennen gelernt habe, denke ich sein Glückwunsch ist ernst gemeint.


 
Davon darf hier jeder gerne ausgehen, dass ich das ernst gemeint habe, auch wenn einige das als Angriff reduzieren, denn das sind eventuell die, die scheinbar Frust haben.

Imerhin war ich der einzige, der die Frage zur Vereinsgründung beantwortet hat, als sich nach 2 Tagen immer noch keiner dazu berufen fühlte oder alle keine Ahnung davon hatten, wie das funktioniert.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275525


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Klar wird hier Frust geschoben. Dass das überhaupt einer Feststellung bedarf ... da muss man schon dick eingehüllt sein in einer Wolke verbandsromantischer Wohlfühlatmosphäre


----------



## Deep Down (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Dorschgreifer
Bisher hat sich die IG an sich noch gar nicht entäußert! #c
Also bitte nicht vorschnell in die Aussagen Einzelner etwas hinein deuteln!
Du bemerkst doch aber selber, dass etwas in Bewegung ist. 
Warten wir ab, was bei rauskommt!  
Ich teile Dir aber mit, dass der gestrige Abend schon mal höchst produktiv war!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

[QUOTE/]
Und das ihr keinen Gegenpart zum DAFV bilden wollt, das ist ja nun auch gerade neu, diese Überschrift in dem geschlossenen Thema sagt ja noch etwas anderes:
[/QUOTE]

Häng dich nicht an Überschriften der ersten Gedankenkonstrukte auf. Zählen wird der Inhalt, der am Schluss rauskommt. Viel interessanter ist ja das, was sich binnen einer Woche außerhalb des ABs zusammenfindet. Länder-, Verbands- und Angelartübergreifend.

So ähnlich haben die Bauernkriege begonnen - und am Schluss waren die Pfründe der Herrscher tatsächlich in Gefahr. Ums mal plakativ auszudrücken. 

Wenn es nun gelingt, zu polarisieren und zu kanalisieren, dann kann sich die angelpolitische Landschaft tatsächlich von unten heraus verändern. Wenn es nicht gelingt sollten die Etablierten gewarnt sein: Das Frustpotential birgt schon gewaltigen Zündstoff für eure Pfründe. Wenn es diesmal nicht reicht, vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Aber der Druck im Kessel nimmt zu ...


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Mit Verlaub:
Ich würde nicht so grosse Töne spucken.  |uhoh:
Der Kessel ist riesig, da Bedarf es eine Menge Druck um auch nur ein Pfeifen zu erzeugen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Sharpo: Klappern Gehört zum Handwerk.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> @Sharpo: Klappern Gehört zum Handwerk.



Aber nicht ohne Sinn und Verstand.
manchmal ist Schweigen wirklich Gold


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Man kann so viele IGs gründen wie man will. Am Ende wird man nur über Erreichtes diskutieren müssen.

Dass hier allgemeiner Frust herrscht, ist offensichtlich. Wo kommt der eigentlich her so plötzlich? Hat da der böse DAFV es gewagt, gegen alle vielbegründeten Prophezeiungen sich nicht auf seiner ersten Hauptversammlung selbst zu zerlegen!?! Das setzt den Untaten des VDSF ja noch die Krone auf. Und jetzt zittert ganz Angeldeutschland unter der Knute eines greisen Politbüros, dass jedem bis zum letzten Angler den Haken von der Schnur nehmen will.

Mal ehrlich: Habt ihr ernsthaft geglaubt, dass das so laufen würde mit der JHV?

Next Generation? Die wird schon kommen und die "alten Herren" vom Stuhl schmeißen. Fusion und JHV stehen aber nicht am Anfang einer solchen Entwicklung, sondern eher am Ende. Auch Herr Klasing hat ja weder einen neuen Kurs gewiesen, noch junges Personal gestellt. 

Wer braucht den DAFV? Das wäre ja mal ein Experiment. Der BV hat kein Geld mehr und ist deswegen im Schlafmodus - und sofort werden wir sehen, dass es mit der Angelei in Deutschland rapide besser wird. Keine Frage, die grobe Skizzierung einer erwünschten Richtung des DAFV ist nicht viel mehr als Erlerntes vom alten VDSF - woher sollte auch etwas Neues kommen? Man ist ja nicht schon deswegen besserer Mensch oder besserer Funktionär, weil man sich angewöhnt hat, AB zu lesen.

Veränderunspotenzial? Riesengroß. Alte Zöpfe müssen weg. Es muss ein neuer Umgang miteinander einziehen (übrigens gilt das sogar für das AB). Klare Zielstellungen müssen entwickelt werden (und zwar wirklich demokratisch). Und dafür müssen geeeignete Mittel und Instrumente gefunden werden mit dem notwendigen Geld. Und das alles muss öffentlich und transparent geschehen. Was nutzt ein legendäres "Büro in Brüssel", wenn keiner weiß, was es tut bzw. erreichen will. Für den alten VDSF war das Gespräch mit Verwaltungen und Politikern schon Selbstzweck genug. Darüber musste man nichts erreichen. Das muss anders werden. Gerne auch mit _next generation_, aber bitte nicht erst dann.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Und noch eins:
Das Internet ist für vieles gut, auch für Shitstorms und derart feine Sachen.
Aber es wird niemals ausreichen, große Strukturen zu bewegen und zu verändern. Das haben gerade die Piraten bewiesen. Da muss man schon mal die Tastatur loslassen und raus zu den Menschen. Nicht nur, weil fast drei Viertel aller Angler in Deutschland kein Internet haben. Sondern auch, weil man draußen sein muss, um die Realität zu sehen. Als Angel-Nerd ist man zwar gut unterhalten, aber eben nicht immer dort unterwegs, wo Menschen etwas bewegen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Man kann so viele IGs gründen wie man will. Am Ende wird man nur über Erreichtes diskutieren.



Und nix anderes. 

Die Frage "wer braucht den DAFV?" kann ich nicht beantworten, nicht mal, wer von ihm profitieren würde. Wäre ich Verschwörungstheorethiker sein, würd ich sagen: Monsanto.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und noch eins:
> Das Internet ist für vieles gut, auch für Shitstorms und derart feine Sachen.
> Aber es wird niemals ausreichen, große Strukturen zu bewegen und zu verändern. Das haben gerade die Piraten bewiesen. Da muss man schon mal die Tastatur loslassen und raus zu den Menschen. Nicht nur, weil fast drei Viertel aller Angler in Deutschland kein Internet haben. Sondern auch, weil man draußen sein muss, um die Realität zu sehen. Als Angel-Nerd ist man zwar gut unterhalten, aber eben nicht immer dort unterwegs, wo Menschen etwas bewegen.



Nerd ... auch wenn der Begriff eher beleidigend wertend ist, setzt es eine gewisse Intelligenz voraus. Das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang.

Wir werden sehen. Im Moment gackern wir über über ungelegte Eier - und mir würd das Gackern allein schon tierisch aufn Senkel gehen, wenn ich einen Hühnerstall hätte... Und wenn ich sonst schon nix kann: Nerven kann ich gewaltig und ausdauernd. Manchmal gehe ich mir sogar selbst auf den Geist (zugegebener Maßen im Moment nicht).

Brotfisch hat jedenfalls recht: Der Generationenwechsel wird durch Zeitablauf sowieso erfolgen. Die Zeit spielt also schon mal zumindest nicht gegen wie auch immer geartete Zusammenschlüsse.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Statt eine IG gründen,  in die Angelvereine eintreten und dort aktiv mitarbeiten.
Oder direkt S. Q. anrufen und seine Mitarbeit anbieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Vereine sind Bewirtschafter  und repräsentieren sich über die LV im DAFV - aber nur ein kleiner Teil der Angler ist in Vereinen..

Sollte sich eine Vertretung/IG (wie auch immer) gründen, die rein die Interessen der Angler (übergreifend, Verein wie vereinslos) vertreten will (in Kooperation *und *Gegnerschaft zu Vereinen/LV, DAFV, je nach Einzelfall), würde ich persönlich das begrüssen.

Alles besser als das Feld alleine dem Bewirtschafterverband (VDSF)DAFV zu überlassen, der komplett zu Unrecht behauptet, Angler zu vertreten.. 

Oder zu versuchen, die Güllegrube  "Monsantounterstützungstruppe" von innen mit ner Gabel leer zu kriegen..


----------



## Deep Down (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Statt eine IG gründen,  in die Angelvereine eintreten und dort aktiv mitarbeiten.



Warum sollte das eine denn das andere grundsätzlich ausschließen?

Das eine ist wohl auch mehr örtlich begrenzt, während eine IG überörtlich greift. 

Eine IG kann zu dem sofort, unmittelbar und zielgerichteter tätig werden, als das erst der Einzelne die Mühen eines laaaaaangen Weges über die verkrusteten Mitgliederstrukturen nebst Berücksichtigung von Wahlperioden-zyklen bis nach oben zu bestreiten müsste! 

Zur Benennung und Aufzeigen von Lösungsmöglichkeiten bedarf es keiner solchen Strukturen und Wege!
Und wie bereits von anderen angeführt, sind die Aufgaben eines bewirtschaftenden Angelvereines durchaus anders gelagert.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Statt eine IG gründen,  in die Angelvereine eintreten und dort aktiv mitarbeiten.
> Oder direkt S. Q. anrufen und seine Mitarbeit anbieten.



Ne, den Gefallen tun wir euch nicht. Dass wir wieder Zwängen unterliegen und in festgefahrenen Strukturen festhängen? Ich bin übrigens organisiert, das reicht aber nicht.

Q.S. darf sich gerne bei uns melden. Sicherlich findet sich eine Schnittmenge und ein gemeinsames Ziel, das wir von zwei Seiten in die Zange nehmen können. So wird ein Schuh draus - aber uns wieder in die Verbandszwänge stecken lassen und Teil des Systems zu werden, das wir verändern wolle? Nein, danke.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Statt eine IG gründen,  in die Angelvereine eintreten und dort aktiv mitarbeiten.
> Oder direkt S. Q. anrufen und seine Mitarbeit anbieten.



Und da wird noch ein großer Vorteil so einer IG deutlich: All jene Kräfte, deren Anstrengungen in den Verbandstrukturen versanden, können sich direkt anschließen und sich so Gehör verschaffen. Diesen Aspekt müssen wir noch deutlich mehr schärfen - das Frustrationspotential all jener, die in den Vereinsstrukturen gescheitert sind, auffangen und kanalisieren.

Ich sags ja - das Risiko sich lächerlich zu machen, lohnt sich hier wirklich. Danke.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ne, den Gefallen tun wir euch nicht. Dass wir wieder Zwängen unterliegen und in festgefahrenen Strukturen festhängen? Ich bin übrigens organisiert, das reicht aber nicht.
> 
> Q.S. darf sich gerne bei uns melden. Sicherlich findet sich eine Schnittmenge und ein gemeinsames Ziel, das wir von zwei Seiten in die Zange nehmen können. So wird ein Schuh draus - aber uns wieder in die Verbandszwänge stecken lassen und Teil des Systems zu werden, das wir verändern wolle? Nein, danke.




Euch? Wer ist euch?

Aber gab es nicht schon mal eine IG?

Naja, macht mal.

Wie hoch wird der Mitgliedsbeitrag sein und was bekommt man dafür?

Edit: Nicht jeder Angelverein ist Bewirtschafter.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Häng dich nicht an Überschriften der ersten Gedankenkonstrukte auf. Zählen wird der Inhalt, der am Schluss rauskommt. Viel interessanter ist ja das, was sich binnen einer Woche außerhalb des ABs zusammenfindet. Länder-, Verbands- und Angelartübergreifend.
> 
> ...


 
Man denke an den Brief von HK an Stockfleth, dann den Post aus der Sitzung heraus, dann die Nachfrage von Thomas dazu....

Also, gleicher Fehler wie der DAFV, der sofort angegriffen wurde. 

Ihr müsst euch wirklich jede Veröffentlich extrem genau überlegen, jeder Fehler wird euch aufs Brot geschmiert, davon müsst ihr ausgehen.





Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber gab es nicht schon mal eine IG?


 
Ja,:


I.D.A. _= Interessengemeinschaft Deutscher Angler_​


hat sich ganz schnell voll erledigt. Die Initiatoren (dreimal darf man Raten wer..) haben keine Anhänger mehr gehabt (vergrault kann man sagen) die Ihnen dabei zur Seite stehen würden. Der Großteil ist aus dem Board gegangen, oder wurde gegangen, da gab es unterschiedliche Wege.​






> Naja, macht mal.


 
Sehe ich auch so.




> Wie hoch wird der Mitgliedsbeitrag sein und was bekommt man dafür?


 
Eine sehr gute Frage, denn wenn man in die Öffentlichkeit geht, dann wird man irgendwann Geld brauchen, das Internet ist nicht das, was bei allen ankommt, sieht man ja selbst hier im Forum, wie viele Member sich an solchen Diskussionen beteiligen.



> Edit: Nicht jeder Angelverein ist Bewirtschafter


 
Kann ich so bestätigen, da gibt es einige mit ganz anderen Zielsetzungen.

Deswegen kann ich Brotfisch nur zustimmen:



> Man kann so viele IGs gründen wie man will. Am Ende wird man nur über Erreichtes diskutieren müssen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich finde die Idee mit der IG sehr gut. Schade eigentlich, dass man trotz Millionen Euro von Anglern für den BV eine solche IG ins Leben rufen muss, die nur den Sinn und Zweck hat, die Interessen von Anglern zu vertreten und die Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern. Das was der DAFV mit unseren Millionen nicht schafft. Und dann kommen Heckenschützen, die den DAFV befürworten und mitverantwortlich für das Desaster sind und ziehen Vergleiche! Vergleiche die völlig absurd sind! Die IG will nicht mit dem DAFV verglichen werden- da ja andere Ziele...

 Die IG bekommt keine Millionen von Anglern und verplempert diese. Ich sichere der IG meine Unterstützung - wie auch immer diese aussehen wird- zu! Es wird Zeit das etwas passiert, bevor wir nur noch casten...


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit der IG sehr gut. Schade eigentlich, dass man trotz Millionen Euro von Anglern für den BV eine solche IG ins Leben rufen muss, die nur den Sinn und Zweck hat, die Interessen von Anglern zu vertreten und die Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern. Das was der DAFV mit unseren Millionen nicht schafft. Und dann kommen Heckenschützen, die den DAFV befürworten und mitverantwortlich für das Desaster sind und ziehen Vergleiche! Vergleiche die völlig absurd sind! Die IG will nicht mit dem DAFV verglichen werden- da ja andere Ziele...
> 
> Die IG bekommt keine Millionen von Anglern und verplempert diese. Ich sichere der IG meine Unterstützung - wie auch immer diese aussehen wird- zu! Es wird Zeit das etwas passiert, bevor wir nur noch casten...



Achja, 
die IG bekommt keine Millionen und verplempert diese?
Vorausgesetzt diese IG wird kommen, wie stellst Du Dir die Finanzierung dieser vor?
Wie sollen z.b.  die Wahlen finanziert werden?
Mitgliederverwaltung, Lobbyarbeit, Spritkosten zu Verbänden etc.

Was ist wenn die IG einschlägt (mal angenommen)?
Bei 1 Euro Mitgliedsbeitrag, 800.000 Mitglieder...

Eine IG ohne Geld?
Das verplempern von Geldern kommt anschliessend weil ein jeder unterschiedliche Vorstellungen hat.

Bissl blauäugig oder etwa nicht?

Vor allem wo und mit welchen Themen wollt ihr anfangen?

Bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen.
Im Grunde ist dies sicherlich eine gute Sache.
Finde Deine Aussage Fisherbandit aber etwas sehr blauäugig.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Achja,
> die IG bekommt keine Millionen und verplempert diese?
> Vorausgesetzt diese IG wird kommen, wie stellst Du Dir die Finanzierung dieser vor?
> Wie sollen z.b.  die Wahlen finanziert werden?
> ...



Ich finds toll, dass du dir Gedanken machst, bei ein paar Themen stecken wir schon mitten drin, bei ein paar haben wir andere Ansätze. Willst dich einbringen? Macht - unabhängig vom Erfolg - wirklich Spaß und man lernt tolle Leute kennen.


----------



## ha.jo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Bleibt doch alle gelassen.
  Hier hat ein verschwindend kleiner Teil von AB Usern eine Interessengemeinschaft gegründet.
  Ist doch legitim. 
  Ob sinnvoll oder nicht kann jeder für sich entscheiden.(Ich habe meine Meinung)

  Ist auch legitim. 
  Wird ja irgendwann erste Veröffentlichungen oder Aktionen geben.
  Egal was kommt, es ist eine Initiative dieser in der IG versammelten Gruppe von interessierten.
  Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
  Ist doch O. K.
  O. K. wäre es nicht mehr, wenn nach außen pauschal der Eindruck suggeriert wird, im Namen dieser oder jener Angler (unorganisierte, gefrustete usw.) zu sprechen und zu agieren ohne Einverständnis der selbigen.
  Wird aber bestimmt nicht passieren.
  Ergo vertreten Sie dort ausschließlich Ihre eigene Meinung + Angler, Verein XY usw. der Sie dazu legitimierte.
  Alles völlig easy.|supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Achja,
> die IG bekommt keine Millionen und verplempert diese?
> Finde Deine Aussage Fisherbandit aber etwas sehr blauäugig.



Naja, bis jetzt - und ich lebe in der Gegenwart - bekommt die IG keinen Cent! Was in der Zukunft mal passieren wird, vermag ich heute nicht zu sagen. Heute kann ich mich nur wiederholen- die IG bekommt keinen Cent und verplempert nicht die Millionen von Anglern! Deshalb ist ein Vergleich mit dem DAFV absurd und völlig unangebracht.

Der Vergleich wird in meinen Augen auch zukünftig völlig absurd sein, da die Ziele ja andere sind (Stand heute). Die einen wollen die Interessen von Anglern vertreten, die anderen haben sich alleine dem Naturschutz verschrieben- und die Angler sind (mindestens) zweitrangig. Kleine Wasserkraft und Kormorans auf der einen- die Interessen der Angler auf der anderen Seite. Also nicht zu vergleichen...(wobei ich das Thema "die kleine Wasserkraft" und Kormorane nicht für kompletten Unsinn verstanden haben möchte).


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Mein Senf...

Es ist schön und ich begrüße es, dass sich Menschen gefunden haben, welche über das "normale Maß" (nur Meckern) hinausgehen und sich Gedanken machen.
Sehr schön, davon braucht es viel mehr !

Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, dass man, noch bevor man Inhalte oder Richtung erörtert hat, oder gar Ergebnisse dessen vorliegen, sich bereits in entsprechendem Ausmaß öffentlich artikuliert (hatten wir schonmal und das ging voll in die Buchs).
Klar muß diese Plattform erst einmal das entsprechende Klientel erreichen und somit kann ich auch den ins Leben gerufenen Thread nachvollziehen. 
Aber nicht den Inhalt der bisher stattgefundenen Diskussionen, welcher eigentlich m.M.n. eher abschreckt als zum Mitmachen einlädt.

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem Erfolg bei eurem Vorhaben
und gebe noch einen Tipp auf den Weg:
Lasst Euch nicht instrumentalisieren!

Grüßle


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Danke, Blauzahn.

Die öffentliche Artikulation und Diskussion trägt für uns jedenfalls zur Ideensammlung bei, da gerade die kritischen Stimmen wichtige Ansatzpunkte aufzeigen, die man leicht übersehen kann. Da ist es natürlich schwierig, das Verhältnis zwischen Sympathie und unsympathischen Aktionismus zu finden.

So wie ich die Leute aber bis jetzt kennen gelernt habe, sind sie (ohne Ausnahme) sympathisch - auch wenns im Eifer des Gefechts (oder aufgrund der Erfordernis) anders rüber kommt. 

Das schließt natürlich nicht aus, dass wir nicht eine unendliche Zahl Fehler machen. Im Moment hab ich aber den Eindruck, dass uns gerade dieses öffentliche Artikulieren und "reiben" wesentlich voran bringt. Vermutlich wird sich das auch mit zunehmender inhaltlicher Schärfe ändern.

Das mit dem Instrumentalisieren ist immer ein Problem. Das beruht aber meist auf Gegenseitigkeit


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Das Kostrukt aus Vereinen, Pachtgewässern, Landesverbänden und letztlich dem Bundesverband ist, gerade in den Alt- Bundesländern, über viele Jahrzehnte gewachsen. Dank der Passivität der meisten involvierten Gruppen ist es eine riesige Hausnummer, diesem Riesentanker eine Kursveränderung; geschweige denn eine komplett andere Richtung beizubringen.
 Trotz allem- wenn der Kahn weiter die gleiche Richtung behält, wird nix besser.
 Von daher ist jeder Schritt zu positiven Veränderungen zu unterstützen.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

gelöscht


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mein Senf...
> 
> Es ist schön und ich begrüße es, dass sich Menschen gefunden haben, welche über das "normale Maß" (nur Meckern) hinausgehen und sich Gedanken machen.
> Sehr schön, davon braucht es viel mehr !
> ...



Das meinte ich mit: " manchmal ist schweigen Gold(wert)"


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Die zu erreichende Klientel sind für sowas erfahrene Projektmanager und/oder Leute, die politische Kontakte haben, um wirklich was schieben zu können.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Sten
> Du selbst begibst Dich natürlich ausschließlich immer nur in die Position alles kritisieren zu wollen und all überall eine Verschwörung hinein postulieren zu wollen! Mehr als eine nette aber lediglich Zeit kostende Unterhaltung kommt da derzeit aber leider nicht heraus! Das finde ich persönlich schade!



Du wirst die Bälle flach halten und mir hier nicht iwelchen Scheixx unterstellen. Ich postuliere überhaupt nichts allüberall hinein, allerdings kritisiere ich hin und wieder, ganz besonders, wenn man mir, wie hier, erzählen will, daß Kritik in keinster Weise geduldet wird.
Was die lediglich Zeit kostende Unterhaltung betrifft hast du wiederum völlig recht, bis jetzt habt ihr, so zumindest die Außenwirkung, eine bessere Stammtischrunde zusammengetrommelt und jede Menge heiße Luft produziert.
Ich lese hier die ganze Zeit iwas von politischen Kontakten, Projektmanagern, den richtigen Leuten, mit denen Kaffee getrunken wird, Vergleiche mit iwelchen Bauernkriegen, an deren Ende iwelche Pfründe in Gefahr waren usw.usw., ganz ehrlich, für mich klingt das zunächst erst einmal etwas nach Hybris.
Grundsätzlich ist jeder Aktionismus, der einschlägige Veränderungen zum Ziel hat, durchaus begrüßenswert, allerdings darf er nicht blind sein und geistige Bewegung ersetzen. Und mit 'ner großen Fresse verschafft man sich mitunter zwar einen fliegenden Start, kommt aber oft nicht über die Ziellinie.
Wenn eure IG irgendwann einmal, möglicherweise im Sinne von ausgeklügelter und effizienter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die ersten Erfolge zeitigt, wäre ich der letzte, der Kritik an der Sache an sich üben würde, schließlich sitzen wir alle im selben Kahn, aber wie der Florian schon richtig erkannt hat, mit Kritik wird man umgehen müssen, und je mehr öffentliches Getöse man veranstaltet, umso genauer ist man im Fokus.|wavey:


----------



## volkerm (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Sten, ich mag den Begriff "projektmanager" so lieb wie Du. Nenn ihn Macher. Wer kann das- wer macht das?


----------



## theeltunker (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Zitat:"..... bis jetzt habt ihr, so zumindest die Außenwirkung, eine bessere Stammtischrunde zusammengetrommelt und jede Menge heiße Luft produziert.
Ich lese hier die ganze Zeit iwas von politischen Kontakten, Projektmanagern, den richtigen Leuten, mit denen Kaffee getrunken wird, Vergleiche mit iwelchen Bauernkriegen, an deren Ende iwelche Pfründe in Gefahr waren usw.usw., ganz ehrlich, für mich klingt das zunächst erst einmal etwas nach Hybris.
Grundsätzlich ist jeder Aktionismus, der einschlägige Veränderungen zum Ziel hat, durchaus begrüßenswert, allerdings darf er nicht blind sein und geistige Bewegung ersetzen. Und mit 'ner großen Fresse verschafft man sich mitunter zwar einen fliegenden Start, kommt aber oft nicht über die Ziellinie.
|wavey:" Zitatende

Ich möchte einmal ein wenig phantasieren:
Wir hätten einen starken Dachverband, der zuerst im Interesse aller Angler die Freizeitbeschäftigung des Fischfanges und die Menschen, die von der Fischzucht leben vertritt. Dann erst den Naturschutz und die Pflege der heimischen Fischarten und der Habitate auf seine Fahnen geschrieben hätte. Die dort agierenden Menschen vertreten deutlich die Interessen und sind an den politisch wichtigen Entscheidungsträgern ganz nah dran. Sie werden als fachkompetent und als kompromissbereite Gesprächspartner wahrgenommen und geschätzt.
Jetzt kommt es nach der Neuwahl zu einer Koalition im Bundestag aus CDU/CSU und den Grünen.
Wir können froh sein, wenn das Fangen von Fischen in Deutschland nur als Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet wird und nicht als Straftatbestand im Strafgesetzbuch auftaucht. Angelvereine werden grundsätzlich von der Gemeinnützigkeit ausgeschlossen. Der Kormoran wird gegen alle vernünftigen Gründe ganzjährig geschont. Kleinwasserkraftwerke werden wieder finanziell gefördert und Aufstiegshilfen für wandernde Fische dem Altar des billigen Stroms geopfert. Unsere Interssenvertretung ruft zur größten Anglerdemo seit Menschengedenken auf!
Bildzeitung vom 17.12.2016
10.000 - 15.000 Angler demonstrierten heute vor dem Bundeskanzleramt in Berlin. Eine Petition von 250 000 Unterschriften wurde einem Vertreter des Bundeskanzleramtes übergeben. Die verkehrsbedingten Beeinträchtigungen dauerten nur eine halbe Stunde an.

Wen hat's geschert? :c


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Och, Demos von Anglern gegen Kormoran etc. gab es bereits öfters.
Die Beteiligung war mehr als dürftig.


z.B.: 
http://www.tz-online.de/aktuelles/welt/fischer-angler-demonstrieren-gegen-kormoran-zr-579487.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Vielleicht, weil vernünftige Angler wissen, dass der (VDSF)DAFV schlechter fürs Angeln und Angler ist als Kormorane und deshalb diesen Verbandsaufrufen nicht folgen?

Macht nur weiter Jungs, lasst euch nicht entmutigen.

JEDE Alternative, die endlich was für Angler und Angeln macht (alleine dafür, nicht als naturschützende Bewirtschafter, sondern rein als Angler/zum Angeln) ist als Gegengewicht zum (VDSF)DAFV und "FÜR Angler und Angeln" absolut sinnvoll.....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil vernünftige Angler wissen, dass der (VDSF)DAFV schlechter fürs Angeln und Angler ist als Kormorane und deshalb diesen Verbandsaufrufen nicht folgen?
> 
> .....


 
Nööö, weil wie immer die Masse der Angler den Arxxx nicht hoch bekommt, das hat mit der Organisation nicht die Bohne zu tun, zumindest glaube ich das nicht, solange eine andere Organisation nicht mehr Angler bewegt.

In sofern mal schauen, ob sich da durch die IG was bewegen lässt und dass sie mehr erreichen und vom Sofa sowie vom Wasser wegbekommen.

Von daher auch von mir:

Macht nur weiter Jungs, lasst euch nicht entmutigen, nehmt die Kritiken mit und richtet euch entsprechend aus. Ihr müsst die Anglerwelt so erschüttern, dass sie euch in Massen folgen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Geht es darum, mehr Angler zu bewegen oder darum mehr FÜRS Angeln zu bewegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Dass Verbandler, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten das Angeln eher rückwärts bewegt haben, das vielleicht anders sehen als Du, Lui, das muss man auch akzeptieren..

Es gibt keiner gerne zu, aufs falsche Pferd zu setzen oder gar drauf zu sitzen..

Wenn die erstmal merken, dass sie auch immer willkommen sind, etwas FÜR Angler und das Angeln zu tun, dann wird sich das bei weniger betonköpfigen auch schnell relativieren und sie werden froh sein, dann Mitkämpfer FÜR Angeln und Angler zu kriegen..

Und nicht mehr nur mit Naturschutz und Bewirtschaftung konfrontiert zu sein..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Geht es darum, mehr Angler zu bewegen oder darum mehr FÜRS Angeln zu bewegen?


 

Ich denke, das eine benötigt im Zweifel das andere, lasse mich aber auch gerne von etwas Anderem überzeigen, bin da ganz offen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt keiner gerne zu, aufs falsche Pferd zu setzen oder gar drauf zu sitzen..
> 
> ..


 
Wer aufs falsche Pferd setzt oder sitz, das wird die Zeit zeigen, da bin ich selbst gespannt.

Ich für meinen Teil stehe dann dazu, selbst wenn es schmerzlich ist.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Im Moment wäre jeder leichtsinnig auf ein Pferd zu setzen, das noch gar nicht geboren ist. Das ist das eine. 
Genau so falsch ist es, auf einem toten Pferd sitzen zu bleiben.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Was wäre wohl das allererste, allerwichtigste, was für Angler/ für das Angeln getan werden müsste?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Gute Frage. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nur eine richtige, wirklich umfassende, Antwort. Die ist aber noch nicht ausformuliert.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nur eine richtige, wirklich umfassende, Antwort. Die ist aber noch nicht ausformuliert.



Wann wäre diese ausformuliert? 

So langsam wird es seltsam.  


Naja, macht mal.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Trotz aller Seltsamkeiten ruft der Tröt wohl doch einen gewissen Traffic hervor ...


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Die Höhe des Traffic sagt nichts über die Qualität eines Themas.


----------



## baal666 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Warum wird hier eigentlich erwartet, dass eine Initiative, die sich gerade erst entwickelt, hier nach ein paar Tagen fertig ausgeformte Konzepte auf den Tisch legt !?

Kritik ist sicherlich berechtigt und auch konstruktiv aber über manches kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln und frage mich schon warum einige Kritiker hier so viel Zeit investieren um über eine Initiative zu diskutieren, die ja sowieso völlig sinnlos/unnötig/zum Scheitern verurteilt ist !?

Würde mich auch interessieren warum Leute ernsthaft glauben es wäre gut wenn alles so bliebe wie es im Moment ist...
Müssen ja irgendwo paradiesische Zustände herrschen... #c


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Jedenfalls fühl ich mich gut unterhalten - und inspiriert. Und irgendwie gereizt nach dem Motto "und jetzt erst recht". Der Thread ist wirklich was Wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



baal666 schrieb:


> Kritik ist sicherlich berechtigt und auch konstruktiv aber über manches kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln und frage mich schon warum einige Kritiker hier so viel Zeit investieren um über eine Initiative zu diskutieren, die ja sowieso völlig sinnlos/unnötig/zum Scheitern verurteilt ist !?



Die meisten der jetzigen Kritiker (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) sind in LV aktiv, in Kreisverbänden oder Vereinsvorständen..

Die wollen natürlich nicht in ihrer Arbeit gestört werden, sondern dass möglichst alles bleibt wie es jetzt ist.

Dafür muss man Verständnis zeigen...

Trotzdem nicht beirren lassen und weitermachen.......


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



baal666 schrieb:


> Kritik ist sicherlich berechtigt und auch konstruktiv aber über manches kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln und frage mich schon warum einige Kritiker hier so viel Zeit investieren um über eine Initiative zu diskutieren, die ja sowieso völlig sinnlos/unnötig/zum Scheitern verurteilt ist !?



Weil sie nicht auf die Idee kommen sollen, ihre Energie ebenso sinnbefreit an anderen Orten einzusetzen!

Achtung Ironie!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Und alle sagten: Das geht nicht. Und plötzlich kam wer, der das nicht wusste. Und es ging.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Und alle sagten: Das geht nicht. Und plötzlich kam wer, der das nicht wusste. Und es ging.



IFA, Verhaltensregel 1.0!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Angelpolitisches Programm Seite 13. Gibts schon ähnliches auf dem Markt?


----------



## baal666 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die meisten der jetzigen Kritiker (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) sind in LV aktiv, in Kreisverbänden oder Vereinsvorständen..
> 
> Die wollen natürlich nicht in ihrer Arbeit gestört werden, sondern dass möglichst alles bleibt wie es jetzt ist.
> 
> ...




Wenn das so ist und hier von Transparenz gesprochen wird, wäre es doch mal ein feiner Zug wenn die sich angesprochen fühlenden mal kurz schreiben in welcher Funktion sie hier mitdiskutieren...braucht es ja keine Klarnamen für...
Ich für meinen Teil bin einfaches Vereinsmitglied |wavey: in NDS


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ne, Anonymität im Rahmen gesetzlichen Verhaltens ist Bürgerrecht. Wir agieren auch (noch) nicht mit Klarnamen.

Aber wir können mal eine Bilanz aufstellen:
Spinner:
Mitteleinsatz: 0 Euro
Effizienz: 0,1 

Vorhandene Gruppierungen:
Mitteleinsatz: 5 Mio
Effizienz: 0

Klarer Punktsieg für die Spinner 

Wenig ist eben doch viel mehr als nichts.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Mehr dazu wäre schon wieder weniger!


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@thomas

Bloedsinn.

Ich stehe jedoch auf fakten und inhalte und nicht auf dummes gequatsche und oder grossmaultum.

Bin  in keinem angelverein aktiv im vorstand etc..
Bin aber realist und schenke den spruechen der ig hier weniger glauben.


Es fehlt mir an der Sache ein Stück Seriosität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Für Leute wie Dich (lesen schadet nie) stand das da:


> (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich sagte ja schon: Der Thread hier dient der Unterhaltung. Gearbeitet wird auch. Versprochen  

Was dabei rauskommt - können wir nicht versprechen.


----------



## baal666 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @thomas
> 
> Bloedsinn.
> 
> ...




Das kann ich ja auch nachvollziehen aber warum ziehst du nach wenigen Tagen einen Strich und guckst was drunter steht!?

Oder schließt aus einzelnen Äußerungen einen Schluss fürs Ganze!?

Der Ansatz ist nun mal hier eine Initiative in Gang zu setzen, die sich zum Teil auch öffentlich und kontrovers erst finden soll...


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja schon: Der Thread hier dient der bloßen Unterhaltung. Gearbeitet wird auch. Versprochen
> 
> Was dabei rauskommt - können wir nicht versprechen.



Ich hab es mal korrigiert!

Vorhaltungen und Herabwürdigungen sind daher höchst fehlgehend!


----------



## Sharpo (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



baal666 schrieb:


> Das kann ich ja auch nachvollziehen aber warum ziehst du nach wenigen Tagen einen Strich und guckst was drunter steht!?
> 
> Oder schließt aus einzelnen Äußerungen einen Schluss fürs Ganze!?
> 
> Der Ansatz ist nun mal hier eine Initiative in Gang zu setzen, die sich zum Teil auch öffentlich und kontrovers erst finden soll...




Ziehe ich einen Strich? Hmmmm

Evtl.. Den möglichen Grund für dieses Strich setzen habe ich bereits geliefert.

Brotfisch hat eine Frage gestellt. 
Keine Antwort darauf bekommen.

Eine IG für Anglerinteressen.
Wie sehen diese Interessen aus? 

Wo will man angreifen?
Bei den LV? Wieviel Mitglieder sind in der IG?
Beim Bundesverband? Wieviel Mitgliedern sind in der IG?


Egal, ich lass es.

Macht mal, ich bin gespannt wie weit ihr kommt.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Man man man, ist das denn wirklich sooo schwierig?

Materiell müsst Ihr Euch eben noch etwas gedulden!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ziehe ich einen Strich? Hmmmm
> 
> Evtl.. Den möglichen Grund für dieses Strich setzen habe ich bereits geliefert.
> 
> ...



Alles berechtigte Fragen, die wir beabtworten werden. Aber offiziell in entsprechendem Rahmen. Und nicht hier zwischen 100trn von Posts.

Und gespannt - das sind wir auch. Und mindestens so skeptisch wie ihr. Aber gerade das ist auch (m)ein Antrieb: Es beweisen zu wollen, dass was geht.


----------



## baal666 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ja, versteh ich einfach nicht, warum jetzt Ergebnisse/Informationen fordern die es noch nicht geben kann !?

Wie bitte soll sowas in ein paar Tagen auf dem Tisch liegen, dass ist einfach eine extrem unfaire Art der Auseinandersetzung...

Wer gibt denn bitte hier den Zeitrahmen vor!? 
Kann doch auch (rein fiktiv) ein Jahr dauern bevor etwas spruchreif ist, so what!?
Das ist doch kein Argument zu sagen die ganze Geschichte ist totaler Blödsinn.


----------



## baal666 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ach und wenn sich jetzt einer hier hinsetzen würde um den vorläufigen Stand der Arbeit darzulegen...bist du dann doch einer der Ersten, der berechtigter Weise so ein unausgereiftes Konzept zerpflückt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Der Toitsche behält lieber seine gemütliche Güllegrube (schön warm, auch wenns müffelt), bevor er das Risiko eingeht, mit einer Abwasserleitung Erfolg haben zu können..

Auch abseits des Angelns oft genug zu beobachten..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Bleib doch ruhig 

Hier erwarten ernsthafte Funktionäre, beruflich erfolgreiche Fischerkameraden, dass sich eine Organisation die sich um Ernsthaftigkeit bemüht, dass sich eben diese Orga in diesem Tröt ernsthaft erklärt.

Das kann nur humorvoll gemeint sein, denn diese Leute wissen es selbst besser (zumindest muss man das unterstellen). Oder sie taktieren - wie wir. Darum: Der Thread unterhält, man reibt sich unter Gleichgesinnten, spöttelt hier, stichelt da, ... für das ist ein Forum da.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Toitsche behält lieber seine gemütliche Güllegrube (schön warm, auch wenns müffelt), bevor er das Risiko eingeht, mit einer Abwasserleitung Erfolg haben zu können..
> 
> Auch abseits des Angelns oft genug zu beobachten..




Das verstehst du falsch du Pessimist...der Toitsche vertraut da halt lieber auf Fremdgepredigte und bewährte|supergri ALTERNATIVLOS Szenarien.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich garantiere Euch, die Message kommt nicht an! 
Ich lass mal den Counter laufen, wie lange ein die Beratungsresistenz bestätigender Post braucht!


----------



## ha.jo (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



baal666 schrieb:


> Warum wird hier eigentlich erwartet, dass eine Initiative, die sich gerade erst entwickelt, hier nach ein paar Tagen fertig ausgeformte Konzepte auf den Tisch legt !?
> Wer ist so vermessen?
> 
> Kritik ist sicherlich berechtigt und auch konstruktiv aber über manches kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln und frage mich schon warum einige Kritiker hier so viel Zeit investieren um über eine Initiative zu diskutieren, die ja sowieso völlig sinnlos/unnötig/zum Scheitern verurteilt ist !?
> ...



 Wie schaut’s da aus für Angler?`
  Was ist überhaupt des Anglers Paradies?
  Nach erfolgreicher Träumerei aber wieder den Boden spürend versuchen einen Diskurs zu führen.
  Funktioniert, aber nicht wenn im Vorfeld schon „bescheiden“ agiert wird.
  Sten hat es übrigens gut auf den Punkt gebracht. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die meisten der jetzigen Kritiker (Ausnahmen  bestätigen die Regel) sind in LV aktiv, in Kreisverbänden oder  Vereinsvorständen..
> 
> Die wollen natürlich nicht in ihrer Arbeit gestört werden, sondern dass möglichst alles bleibt wie es jetzt ist.
> 
> ...



 Übliche flache Aussage.
  Klingt schon fast verzweifelt!
  Auch der Versuch zu instrumentalisieren.
  Gewohntes Bild, daher immer wieder schön zu erkennen.
  Hilft dem Sinn dieser Idee eher weniger.|rolleyes
  Warum bist Du eigentlich kein Mitglied der IG mehr?
  Desillusion oder Eigenständigkeit darstellen?:q

Den anderen.
Macht weiter.
Reflexion eigener Aussagen kann hilfreich sein.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Mist, zu spät!#q


----------



## ha.jo (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mist, zu spät!#q



Tja, den letzten beißen die Hunde.
Nicht als Kritik sehen, eher als Scherz.


----------



## baal666 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Zitat von *baal666* 

 
_Warum wird hier eigentlich erwartet,  dass eine Initiative, die sich gerade erst entwickelt, hier nach ein  paar Tagen fertig ausgeformte Konzepte auf den Tisch legt !?
Wer ist so vermessen?
Na schau mal ein paar post`s oder auch Seiten zurück...immer wieder werden konkrete Punkte angesprochen/eingefordert, die einfach noch nicht spruchreif sind (und auch noch garnicht sein können)...
Kritik ist sicherlich berechtigt und auch konstruktiv aber über manches  kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln und frage mich schon warum einige  Kritiker hier so viel Zeit investieren um über eine Initiative zu  diskutieren, die ja sowieso völlig sinnlos/unnötig/zum Scheitern  verurteilt ist !?

Kritik auch konstruktive wurde auf den ersten Seiten  regelrecht abgewürgt, fast als persönliche Angriffe gegen diese IG  gewertet.
Und einzelne Äußerungen von Mitgliedern sind dann gleich "diese IG" ....denke das ist genau der Punkt wo es hier total aneinander vorbei geht....ist halt ein völlig anderer Ansatz zu einem Ergebniss zu kommen...das da immer auch Charaktere dabei sind die vielleicht unglücklich agieren #c
Muss man bei diesem Weg halt mit leben...
 Genau diese Kritik habe ich anders verstanden.
Von sinnlos/unnötig habe ich hier nichts gelesen.
Höchstens „was“ sinnlos und unnötig ist und dann zum Scheitern beitragen könnte!

Würde mich auch interessieren warum Leute ernsthaft glauben es wäre gut wenn alles so bliebe wie es im Moment ist...

Was soll „So“ oder „Wie“ bleiben?
Darüber könnte man sachlich und kritisch diskutieren.
Und genau über das "So und Wie" wird es eine Diskussion geben...mir fallen da einige Punkte ein die ich z.B. in Skandinavien deutlich besser umgesetzt finde.


_


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Warum bist Du eigentlich kein Mitglied der IG mehr?
> Desillusion oder Eigenständigkeit darstellen?:q



Warum Thomas raus ist? Weil wir den Anspruch haben (wollen), der gleichen medialen und unparteiischen Beobachtung zu unterliegen, wie die Konkurrenzprodukte.
Uns ist mit der Idee ernst. Das mag mancher vielleicht noch nicht glauben - aber es ist wirklich so. Vielleicht scheitern wir auch an der Verwirklichung, aber wenn wir scheitern dann mit wehenden Fahnen.

Thomas wenn ich falsch liege - bitte korrigieren.


----------



## Lazarus (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was wäre wohl das allererste, allerwichtigste, was für Angler/ für das Angeln getan werden müsste?



Noch immer keine Antwort von den Revoluzzern was sie eigentlich wollen? Dabei ist die Antwort darauf doch ganz einfach:
Verbände zerschlagen und auflösen! Funktionäre in die Wüste schicken! Dann wird alles gut. Das liest man auf dem AB doch seit Jahren so, also muss es wohl stimmen.

Lasst sie, die wollen doch nur spielen.
Immerhin, in der besinnlichen Adventszeit ist das doch spaßig zu verfolgen. :q



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Uns ist mit der Idee ernst.


Nur, wie lautet die Idee denn nun? Doch nicht etwa 42?


----------



## JimiG (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Noch immer keine Antwort von den Revoluzzern was sie eigentlich wollen? Dabei ist die Antwort darauf doch ganz einfach:
> Verbände zerschlagen und auflösen! Funktionäre in die Wüste schicken! Dann wird alles gut. Das liest man auf dem AB doch seit Jahren so, also muss es wohl stimmen.
> 
> Lasst sie, die wollen doch nur spielen.
> ...




Wie soll ich es sagen, ach ich sage das mal so:

Hier wird von einigen Leuten schon jetzt etwas schlechtgeredet, obwohl diese Leute nicht mal wissen worüber sie so schlecht reden.#q

Wartet doch einfach einmal ab was dabei rauskommt. Wer jetzt schon Ergebnisse fordert und sich drüber aufregt das es lange dauert der kann doch ganz einfach mitmachen.

Mir scheint es nur das hier einige scheinbar ein wenig nervös werden weil sie Angst haben das es was werden könnte und das die ernsthaften Bemühungen etwas Vernünftiges zu erstellen später dann wirklich Früchte tragen.
Ich persönlich bin nicht absolut gegen den DAFV nur vielleicht bewegt es diesen endlich mal mehr in Richtung Angeln wenn viele eine Alternative zu ihm hätten. Nötig gemacht hat diese Initiative doch nur der DAFV mit seiner PETA-Kuschelpolitik und seiner Naturschutz zuerst  Einstellung. 
Das ist meine Meinung und die reden mir einige Forentr..le gewiss nicht aus.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Wie soll ich es sagen, ach ich sage das mal so:
> 
> Hier wird von einigen Leuten schon jetzt etwas schlechtgeredet, obwohl diese Leute nicht mal wissen worüber sie so schlecht reden.#q
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Wer sich über den Teil der Arbeiten informieren will, braucht ja nur in die IG gehen. Der Teil der woanders läuft ... evtl. Bei der NSA anfragen, die speichern ja mit.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich persönlich wünsche der IG viel Glück. 
Wenn das Problem der Angler in D die Anglerverbände sind, ist die erfreuliche Nachricht, dass deren Zahl sich vor Kurzem um 50% auf Bundesebene verringert hat.
Was genau ist denn an den Verbänden so störend? Sind es die Strukturen - dann sind Angler vielleicht verbandsinkompatibel und dann ist es eben nichts mit Interessenvertretung. Oder ist eine Generation von Funktionären, die eine - in welchen Punkten? - verfehlte Politik und einen nicht mehr akzeptablen Politikstil vertreten?
Ich mache auf den Unterschied aufmerksam, weil natürlich die Art der Aktion eine andere sein müsste, je nachdem, wo der größte Problemdruck entsteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Das Problem:
Die Verbände (LV wie BV) sind Vertreter der naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafter...

Wichtig, ohne Frage...

Aber sie sind und waren nun mal keine Vertretung aller Angler und des Angelns allgemein (im besten Falle (den Regeln der Demokratie folgend) können die das für die Minderheit der organisierten Angelfischer behaupten....)..

Also wird's Zeit, dass etwas entsteht, dass auch die Interessen der Angler versucht zu sammeln, diskutieren und in die Öffentlichkeit zu tragen...

Ganz einfach - die Jungs der IG brauchen sich in NICHTS irgendwie am (VDSF)DAFV oder dessen Fehl/Nichtleistung für Angler zu orientieren oder messen lassen.

Ich denke, die werden sogar froh sein, wenn zukünftig dann auch Vernünftigere aus den Reihen der naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafter sich immer mehr auch den Interessen der Angler verschreiben würden und da aktiv mithelfen wollen, das in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - die Jungs der IG brauchen sich in NICHTS irgendwie am (VDSF)DAFV oder dessen Fehl/Nichtleistung für Angler zu orientieren oder messen lassen.



Wenn ich an die Arbeit des DAV unter Mikulin denke, an die daraus resultierende, auch unter dem neuen BV festgelegte Poolregelung zwischen Sachsen, S.-A und Brandenburg beispielsweise, die einzig der Initiative der entsprechenden Landesverbände entspringt, dann hängt die Latte schon ziemlich hoch, an der man sich orientieren und messen lassen muß. Geht man jetzt noch länderübergreifend eine einheitliche und vernünftige Gast/Touristenfischereischeinregelung an, ist schon viel getan.


----------



## JimiG (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die Arbeit des DAV unter Mikulin denke, an die daraus resultierende, auch unter dem neuen BV festgelegte Poolregelung zwischen Sachsen, S.-A und Brandenburg beispielsweise, die einzig der Initiative der entsprechenden Landesverbände entspringt, dann hängt die Latte schon ziemlich hoch, an der man sich orientieren und messen lassen muß. Geht man jetzt noch länderübergreifend eine einheitliche und vernünftige Gast/Touristenfischereischeinregelung an, ist schon viel getan.



Ja leider sind nun einmal die zeiten vorbei und wir alten DAV´ler haben uns ja den VdSF Regularien unterworfen ( besser unterwerfen müssen) Diese Fusion hätte an der Basis durch Abstimmung und nicht durch Delegierte entschieden werden müssen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Ja leider sind nun einmal die zeiten vorbei und wir alten DAV´ler haben uns ja den VdSF Regularien unterworfen ( besser unterwerfen müssen)



Also erstens heißt vorbei nicht vergessen und zweitens, welchen abweichend-negativen Regularien, die uns plötzlich tangieren, haben wir uns denn eigentlich unterwerfen müssen?
Unabhängig von einer Tendenz, die hier allenthalben kolportiert wird, würde ich das gerne mal hören, vielleicht kann wenigstens das einer von den Engagierten der IG vorab schon mal kurz umreißen...


----------



## JimiG (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Unabhängig von einer Tendenz, die hier allenthalben kolportiert wird, würde ich das gerne mal hören, vielleicht kann wenigstens das einer von den Engagierten der IG vorab schon mal kurz umreißen...




Wie gesagt, gehe rein mache mit und erfahre was da läuft. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, gehe rein mache mit und erfahre was da läuft. Ist doch ganz einfach.



Ich würde keinem Club angehören wollen, der Leute wie mich aufnimmt

Aber mal zurück zu meiner Frage, würde die denn dann kompetent beantwortet werden?


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich würde keinem Club angehören wollen, der Leute wie mich aufnimmt
> 
> Aber mal zurück zu meiner Frage, würde die denn dann kompetent beantwortet werden?



Nein, hat doch die IG mehrfach gesagt. Zur Zeit können keine Fragen zu Themen beantwortet werden.
Kollege X hat zwar schon was im Kopf muss aber noch ausformuliert werden.


----------



## JimiG (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich würde keinem Club angehören wollen, der Leute wie mich aufnimmt
> 
> Aber mal zurück zu meiner Frage, würde die denn dann kompetent beantwortet werden?


Kurz und knapp: Wenn ich hätte Mitglied in einem Naturschutzverein sein wollen, dann wäre ich wohl eher im BUND oder NABU. Ich war aber in einem Anglerverband welcher kein Naturschutzverein war und wo ich mir sicher war das er unsere Interessen als Angler an 1. Stelle vertritt. 

Ausserdem bekomme ich die Angst nicht los das eben der jetzige DAFV wohl  später mehr als Lobbyinstrument genutzt werden könnte. Mal die Doku über Lobbyarbeit gesehen ( ZDF-info)? Da wurde nämlich auch gezeigt das Lobbyisten  (gerade von Firmen wie Monsanto) gerne mit ihrer Hilfe und Tätigkeit in z.B. Naturschutzverbänden bei den betreffenden Abgeordneten werben und erst beim zweiten Hinsehen klar wird das eben das nur vertuschen soll wer ihr wirklicher Brötchengeber ist. So sind meine Befürchtungen und meine Meinung. Pleite genug für ne große Spende eines gewissen Unternehmens ist ja der Verband gerade und macht sich für eben jenes gut wenn es einen Naturschutzverband unterstützt. denn dann ist doch all das was die machen nur zum Wohle der natur. Zusammenhang erkannt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Wenn ich hätte Mitglied in einem Naturschutzverein sein wollen, dann wäre ich wohl eher im BUND oder NABU.



So ist das.

Noch dazu, wenn dieser Naturschutzverband eh keine Angler vertritt, sondern die Bewirtschafter der Gewässer, in vielen LV  auch Berufsfischer und Caster...

Daher ist es gut, wenn sich nun Leute zusammenfinden, um etwas für alle Angler zu tun, damit nicht nur die Minderheit der organisierten Angelfischer in den naturschützenden Bewirtschaftungsverbänden und dem (VDSF)DAFV Gehör findet, sondern auch alle Angler und das Angeln allgemein.

Mich freut dieser Versuch, Anglern und dem Angeln Gehör zu verschaffen, ich unterstütze das.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



> Mich freut das


Mich auch. Denn mir geht schon prinzipiell dieses "Vertretung der organisierten Angelfischer" auf den Wecker.

Das hat für mich den Beigeschmack von "nur ein organisierter Angler ist ein guter (und gnädigerweise überhaupt zu akzeptierender) Angler".

Und was ist mit dem vereinslosen Rest? Sind die alle "minderwertig" oder was? Nur weil sie halt aus persönlichen Gründen nicht in einem Verein sein können oder wollen?

Da ist schon der "Titel" an sich irgendwie eine elitäre Sch******* mit Ausgrenzungsabsicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Zusammenhang erkannt?



Kurz und knapp: Nein!

Abgesehen davon, daß das völlig undifferenzierter, spekulativer Dünnpfiff ist, beantwortet das auch nicht ansatzweise meine Frage!


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Du wirst dich aber daran gewöhnen müssen, dass hier ohne erkennbare Veranlassung keiner deiner destruktiven Neugier nachkommen wird.

Vor allem dann nicht, wenn du dich ständig weiterhin irgendwelcher herabwürdigender Gewaltausdrücke gegenüber den Beteiligten bedienst!

Mir ist das zu unseriös!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Wurde eigentlich die Kernfrage des Threads schon beantwortet?

*Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Wir amüsieren uns hier im OT und niemand kümmert sich um die Kernfrage.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Du wirst dich aber daran gewöhnen müssen, dass hier ohne erkennbare Veranlassung keiner deiner destruktiven Neugier nachkommen wird.
> 
> Vor allem dann nicht, wenn du dich ständig weiterhin irgendwelcher herabwürdigender Gewaltausdrücke gegenüber den Beteiligten bedienst!
> 
> Mir ist das zu unseriös!



Unseriös und destruktiv beschreibt hier einiges.

Kritische Nachfragen auf hier öffentlich verbreitete Behauptungen ist für dich also destruktive Neugier, für deren Beantwortung es keine erkennbare Veranlassung gibt?
Eigenartige Wahrnehmung und vor allem seltsames Selbstverständnis für jemanden, der für sich in Anspruch nimmt, positiv-wirksame Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in einem demokratischen Sinne für alle Angler machen zu wollen!

Und welcher herabwürdigenden Gewaltausdrücke gegenüber den Beteiligten bediene ich mich denn oder versuchst du, meinen Disput mit einem Einzelnen gleich dazu zu nutzen, den kompletten Verein in Stellung zu bringen?

Was die Rhetorik betrifft, vermutlich ist "Dünnpfiff" für dich ein herabwürdigender Gewaltausdruck, ich persönlich habe damit nur meine Meinung zum Inhalt eines Postings zum Ausdruck gebracht-wenn ich Mist lese, dann sage ich das auch, so einfach, wenn du für unverblümt vorgetragene Kritik zu zartbesaitet bist, schlage ich vor, mich auf deine Ignoreliste zu setzen, dann erschüttert dich das nicht mehr.
Ansonsten wäre ich dir sehr verbunden, wenn du, wie ich dir bereits schrieb, aufhören würdest, iwelche Unterstellungen zu konstruieren!


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Du wirst dich aber daran gewöhnen müssen, dass hier ohne erkennbare Veranlassung keiner deiner destruktiven Neugier nachkommen wird.



Diese destruktive Neugier, wie du es bezeichnest, wird euch sicher sehr viele Mitstreiter bescheren.
Wohl sicher auch ein diskutierter Bestandteil eures Vorgehens #h



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wir amüsieren uns hier im OT und niemand kümmert sich um die Kernfrage.



Was bedeutet "kümmern" und wo kümmert(s)...
....und wer ist wir?
Seid ihr - wir, oder wir - ihr?


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Von den hiesigen Haudraufkritikern  in bemühter Selbstdarstellung ist sachliche Kritik eh nicht zu erwarten und gewinnen wird man sie auch nicht!



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich würde keinem Club angehören wollen, der Leute wie mich aufnimmt



Immerhin ein erster Schritt zur Selbsterkenntnis!


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Wo zahle ich eigentlich nicht in die DAFV- Kasse?
 Bei der Küstenkarte MV?
 Bei Mitgliedschaft in einem LAV- MV- angeschlossenen Verein?
 Bei Mitgliedschaft in jedem Verein der alten Bundesländer sicher.
 Und warum fragt mich keiner, ob ich an den DAFV bezahlen will?- deren "Leistungen oder Dienstleistungen" benötige ich nicht.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Von den hiesigen Haudraufkritikern  in bemühter Selbstdarstellung ist sachliche Kritik eh nicht zu erwarten und gewinnen wird man sie auch nicht!



Du hast recht. Lass uns die Sache begraben.


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Von den hiesigen Haudraufkritikern  in bemühter Selbstdarstellung ist sachliche Kritik eh nicht zu erwarten und gewinnen wird man sie auch nicht!



Das ist eine sehr arrogante Haltung und zeugt von wenig Menschenkenntnis.
Zudem rekrutiert sich diese IG ja aus Mitgliedern dieses Forums.
Welche Auswahlkriterien liegen dem zu Grunde (?)
ach nein, ich vergaß - kann ja jeder mitmachen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Blauzahn: Die Sache wurde eben zu Grabe getragen.

Wir sind gescheitert. Daran, dass es tatsächlich eine Idee geben könnte, an der sich jeder der will, beteiligen kann - unabhängig von Wissen, Fähigkeiten, Nationalitäten und sonstigem Brimborium. Ohne vorherige Kaderauswahl durch langjährige Vereinsauslese. Das konnte natürlich nur schief gehen.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Wo zahle ich eigentlich nicht in die DAFV- Kasse?
> Bei der Küstenkarte MV?
> Bei Mitgliedschaft in einem LAV- MV- angeschlossenen Verein?
> Bei Mitgliedschaft in jedem Verein der alten Bundesländer sicher.
> ...




Sollte aber mittlerweile allen klar sein.


----------



## snofla (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> @Blauzahn: Die Sache wurde eben zu Grabe getragen.
> 
> Wir sind gescheitert. Daran, dass es tatsächlich eine Idee geben könnte, an der sich jeder der will, beteiligen kann - unabhängig von Wissen, Fähigkeiten, Nationalitäten und sonstigem Brimborium. Ohne vorherige Kaderauswahl durch langjährige Vereinsauslese. Das konnte natürlich nur schief gehen.




wie soll man sich an was beteiligen wenn man nicht mal weiss wie der WEG aussieht den Ihr gehen wollt..............

Ich denke das zu schnell rumgefurzt wurde, und der Furz nicht stinkt.................. #h


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Das mit den DAFV- Gebühren ist mir so ein Ding wie mit Kirchensteuer- man wird getauft, kann keine Entscheidung selbst treffen, und bei der ersten Lohnabrechnung wird abgebucht. Punkt 1 habe ich lange schon abgeschafft. Bei den Verbandsgebühren- mal sehen, bin findig.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



snofla schrieb:


> wie soll man sich an was beteiligen wenn man nicht mal weiss wie der WEG aussieht den Ihr gehen wollt..............
> 
> Ich denke das zu schnell rumgefurzt wurde, und der Furz nicht stinkt.................. #h



Schon mal vorbei geschaut? 

Nachhaltig ist, wenn man nicht pfurzt, sondern schei...t.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



snofla schrieb:


> wie soll man sich an was beteiligen wenn man nicht mal weiss wie der WEG aussieht den Ihr gehen wollt..............
> 
> Ich denke das zu schnell rumgefurzt wurde, und der Furz nicht stinkt.................. #h



Unter Bezugnahme auf das oben postulierte Scheitern der Idee, darfst Du darüber nochmal nachdenken, wenn sich die IG das erste Mal öffentlich geäußert hat!


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr arrogante Haltung und zeugt von wenig Menschenkenntnis.



Ja klar! Die Wahrheit kann schon grausam sein. Schlimm wenn man sie als Arroganz ablehnt!



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zudem rekrutiert sich diese IG ja aus Mitgliedern dieses Forums.
> Welche Auswahlkriterien liegen dem zu Grunde (?)
> ach nein, ich vergaß - kann ja jeder mitmachen



Eher eine Stärke als eine Schwäche!


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> @Blauzahn: Die Sache wurde eben zu Grabe getragen.
> 
> Wir sind gescheitert. Daran, dass es tatsächlich eine Idee geben könnte, an der sich jeder der will, beteiligen kann - unabhängig von Wissen, Fähigkeiten, Nationalitäten und sonstigem Brimborium. Ohne vorherige Kaderauswahl durch langjährige Vereinsauslese. Das konnte natürlich nur schief gehen.



Ironie?

Wenn das ernst ist, seid ihr nicht an der Idee gescheitert.
Eine Idee oder Vision bringt immer voran, ist aber leider immer nur so gut, wie man sie umzusetzen in der Lage ist.

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.

Trotzdem ist der Ansatz richtig, denn Ideen formen und geben Impulse.
Mann muß nur schauen wie und mit wem man diese angeht.


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja klar! Die Wahrheit kann schon grausam sein. Schlimm wenn man sie als Arroganz ablehnt!



Welche Wahrheit meinst du?


----------



## snofla (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Schon mal vorbei geschaut?
> 
> Nachhaltig ist, wenn man nicht pfurzt, sondern schei...t.



schon richtig, richtig ist aber auch das jedes Gramm beim Furz Schei..e ist..........

Wenns was zu verkünden gibt bei euch, was nur ne Deut besser ist, wie das, was der BV jetzt macht bin ich dabei.


----------



## JimiG (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Nein!
> 
> Abgesehen davon, daß das völlig undifferenzierter, spekulativer Dünnpfiff ist (wer beleidigt hat keine Argumente oder wird niemals verstehen wollen) , beantwortet das auch nicht ansatzweise meine Frage!



Ja ich weiss deine Postings sind genial und alles andere was  nicht deiner Meinung entspricht ist Mist. Ausfallend werden und  beleidigen verwechselst du aber gerade mit argumentieren und  diskutieren.

Und jetzt kommt meine Antwort auf die Frage wer den DAFV braucht  Achtung Sten jetzt aufgepasst und wenn du nicht verstehst mehrmals durchlesen:

Bis  zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt brauchen den DAFV (so wie er gerade ist) nur  eine Frau Doktor und einige alteingesessene Funktionäre. 

Falls nicht verstanden jetzt weder zum Beginn der blauen Schrift und noch einmal gelesen. ( lies nicht zu oft sonst sitzt du morgen noch davor)

Achtung jetzt wirds kompliziert weil vielleicht nicht deine Meinung:

Sollte die IG unnötig werden weil der DAFV offensiv unsere Interessen als Angler vertritt, dann wäre das schön.

Schafft es die IG oder eine andere Truppe den Verband dahin zu bringen dann wäre es das wert gewesen mich von dir beleidigen zu lassen. 

Da es aber noch lange nicht soweit ist gebe ich dir noch ein Zitat mit auf dem Weg. So handele ich jedenfalls.


*E**s ist besser, ein einziges kleines Licht anzuzünden, als die Dunkelheit zu verfluchen.*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist das Einwirken und Gestalten der Meinungsbildung,



Anscheinend kommst du nicht so richtig damit klar, wenn dein Einwirken bei der Gestaltung der Meinungsbildung anderer nicht deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Von den hiesigen Haudraufkritikern  in bemühter Selbstdarstellung ist sachliche Kritik eh nicht zu erwarten und gewinnen wird man sie auch nicht!



Ein erneut sehr sachlicher und vor allem dienlicher post von dir.
Lies dir meine Beiträge hier durch und du wirst sehr viel sachliche Kritik lesen. Zum Schluß ging es darum, daß ich, im Gegensatz zu Thomas, durchaus der Meinung bin, daß man sich an vorangegangener Arbeit eines Teils des DAVF durchaus wird messen lassen müssen-nämlich den unter Mikulin erreichten Errungenschaften des DAV. Auf Jimis Einwand, daß diese Zeiten ja nun vorbei wären und wir uns iwelchen neuen, restriktiven VDSF-Regularien unterwerfen mußten, wollte ich diese im Detail und ihre derzeitigen Auswirkungen, abseits von irgendwelcher tendenziösen Polemik mal erklärt haben, woraufhin ich dann sinngemäß folgendens zu lesen bekam: Jimi ist ungern Mitglied in einem "Naturschutzverein", der seiner Meinung nach lediglich ein Instrument für den Lobbyismus eines Saatgutherstellers ist, weil er das bei ZDF-info so ähnlich gesehen hat...

So viel zu sachlicher Kritik, ich z.B. hätte mir sehr viel lieber eine sachliche Antwort statt iwelchen kryptischen Stuß gewünscht-und nein, daß ist wieder kein herabwürdigender Gewaltausdruck gegenüber iwelchen Beteiligten, daß bezieht sich lediglich auf den Inhalt einer Aussage.

Was den Inhalt einiger weiterer Aussagen, insbesondere deiner hier im Tröötverlauf betrifft, so konnte ich da bis jetzt kaum konstruktives und noch weniger sachliches herauslesen. Stattdessen versuchst du hier mit irgendwelchen konstruierten Unterstellungen jegliche Kritik abzubügeln und die Leute dahinter als Selbstdarsteller zu diffamieren. Das stellt für mich deine charakterliche Eignung bei der konzeptionellen Mitwirkung an einer öffentlichen, vermeintlich kritikfähigen IG in Frage, deren Ziel es doch unter anderem ist, gegen teilweise genau einschlägig agitierende Funktionäre zu agieren.

Wie ich hier in einem anderen, unsachlich-kritischen post schon erwähnte, Aktionismus ist in der Sache durchaus begrüßenswert, wenn er nicht blind ist und geistige Bewegung ersetzt.
Und jetzt warten wir mal ab, bis sich die IG das erste Mal öffentlich äußert. #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Es wäre schön, wenn sich dieser "Nebenkriegsschauplatz" ein wenig beruhigen würde....!

 Schön das hier viele Fragen an eine in der Gründungsphase befindliche IG gestellt werden. Wollt Ihr nicht mal Fragen dieser Art - z.B. gerade nach Zielen - an den DAFV stellen? 

 Ihr erwartet Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eine gerade erst entstehenden IG, aber beim DAFV - wo (zum Teil) Eure Kohle versandet - schweigt Ihr und akzeptiert zugleich deren Schweigen? Das stimmt mich nachdenklich und ist nur mal so eine Anmerkung.

 Tut den IG Mitstreitern doch bitte den Gefallen und wartet mal ab. Die IG wird sich bei Zeiten öffentlich äußern- versprochen! Geduld ist eine Tugend 

 PS. Ich bin nicht der Rädelsführer der IG, unterstütze aber diese gerne, da ich es für eine notwendige und gute Idee halte!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und jetzt warten wir mal ab, bis sich die IG das erste Mal öffentlich äußert. #h



Ich habs ja schon mal angemerkt: Ich schätze deine Beiträge sehr, weil man nur den einen Prozent sinnvollen Inhalts in 99 Prozent Sarkasmus, Provokation und Ironie finden muss. 

Zugegeben, manchmal sind deine Posts schwer zu ertragen und irgendwie (gewollt oder nicht) an der Grenze zu ätzender Überheblichkeit - aber wenns schmerzt, weiß man, dass der Finger in der Wunde liegt. 

Jetzt, wo die IG tot ist, könnte ich stundenlang deine Posts lesen. Aber du schreibst viel zu kurz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zum Schluß ging es darum, daß ich, im Gegensatz zu Thomas, durchaus der Meinung bin, daß man sich an vorangegangener Arbeit eines Teils des DAVF durchaus wird messen lassen müssen-nämlich den unter Mikulin erreichten Errungenschaften des DAV.



Mein Vater erzählt mir auch noch von Zeiten, wo er mit lebendem KöFi geangelt hat. Früher war alles besser, früher war alles gut (Danke Campino)...

Wir haben aber die Gegenwart und müssen jetzt Dinge in die Spur bringen, die aus dem Ruder laufen könnten und verhindern, dass unser aller Hobby noch weiter reglementiert wird! Verhindern das Naturschutzverbände uns in unserem Hobby weiter einschränken oder das Hobby irgendwann einmal gänzlich verbieten. Mein Sohn fängt auch gerade an zu angeln und hat hoffentlich noch viele fischreiche Jahre vor sich. 

PS. Casting findet er langweilig und doof...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt meine Antwort auf die Frage wer den DAFV braucht  Achtung Sten jetzt aufgepasst und wenn du nicht verstehst mehrmals durchlesen:
> 
> Bis  zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt brauchen den DAFV (so wie er gerade ist) nur  eine Frau Doktor und einige alteingesessene Funktionäre.
> 
> Falls nicht verstanden jetzt weder zum Beginn der blauen Schrift und noch einmal gelesen. ( lies nicht zu oft sonst sitzt du morgen noch davor)



Wann bitte wollte ich das denn von dir wissen?


Grundsätzlich will ich mal was klarstellen, wenn eine Äußerung meiner Meinung nach inhaltlicher Unsinn ist, dann sage ich das auch genau so. Wenn dir meine unverblümte Art nicht zusagt, kann ich versuchen, mich iwelcher Euphemismen zu bedienen, meine Meinung ist aber immer noch diesselbe.
Wer sich öffentlich äußert, muß unter Umständen auch mit harscher Kritik leben. Da das hier ein Anglerforum ist, und nicht der Damenzirkel Halma spielt, ist der Ton vielleicht mitunter etwas rauher und inhaltlicher scheixx bleibt, natürlich immer nur nach meiner Meinung, inhaltlicher scheixx.
Abschließend möchte ich dir aber ausdrücklich zu verstehen geben, daß sich derartige Äußerungen nie persönlich auf dich beziehen sondern immer nur auf eine jeweilige Aussage, umgekehrt kann ich auch sehr gut mit deiner unverblümt zum Ausdruck gebrachten Meinung leben.
Ich kenne dich nicht und nichts liegt mir ferner, dich persönlich beleidigen zu wollen.#g


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo die IG tot ist,




Ihr Mädchen, jetzt zieht das Ding durch!!!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen, wie ich diesen Thread liebe!!!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ihr Mädchen, jetzt zieht das Ding durch!!!



Nee, ich brauch Zeit deine Posts zu lesen  und mich hier im Weltbesten Fred (gleich nach dem Sperma-Döbel-Thread) zu reiben


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir haben aber die Gegenwart und müssen jetzt Dinge in die Spur bringen, die aus dem Ruder laufen könnten und verhindern, dass unser aller Hobby noch weiter reglementiert wird! Verhindern das Naturschutzverbände uns in unserem Hobby weiter einschränken oder das Hobby irgendwann einmal gänzlich verbieten. Mein Sohn fängt auch gerade an zu angeln und hat hoffentlich noch viele fischreiche Jahre vor sich.



Dann bringt mal in die Spur.
Ich bin gespannt und auch dankbar, dass mir irgendwann durch eure Arbeit die Augen geöffnet werden.
Hehre Ziele... nehmt den Mund aber nicht zu voll.

@Florian:
Ironie kann manchmal auch am Ziel vorbeigehen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hehre Ziele... nehmt den Mund aber nicht zu voll.



 Immerhin hat die IG Ziele- im Gegensatz zu anderen mir bekannten Organisationen...|rolleyes.


----------



## JimiG (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Anscheinend kommst du nicht so richtig damit klar, wenn dein Einwirken bei der Gestaltung der Meinungsbildung anderer nicht deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also lass das trollen hier und warte ab. Kannst später versuchen alles schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Blauzahn (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat die IG Ziele- im Gegensatz zu anderen mir bekannten Organisationen...|rolleyes.



Im Grunde meinst du doch nur den DAFV,
oder ist die Mehrzahl der Organistaionen, welche deinen Einwurf ziert
fundiert?

Glaub mir, noch bevor ihr gemerkt habt, was läuft, ist andernorts schon aktiv gearbeitet worden.

Das aber genauso wie ihr es macht - mit wenig transparenz.
Cool ne (?)- macht aber nichts - ist ja bei euch eh was anderes ;-)

Jetzt bin ich raus hier und lass euch weiter diesen Thread zur Belustigung nutzen.
Schön das ich ein wenig zur Erheiterung beitragen konnte :m


----------



## snofla (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat die IG Ziele- im Gegensatz zu anderen mir bekannten Organisationen...|rolleyes.




Ziele........... die da sind |bla:


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Du raffst es nicht, oder? So blind kann man gar nicht sein!



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Schon mal vorbei geschaut?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Schön das ich ein wenig zur Erheiterung beitragen konnte :m




Danke dafür |supergri!



snofla schrieb:


> Ziele........... die da sind |bla:



 Siehe



Deep Down schrieb:


> Man man man, ist das denn wirklich sooo schwierig?
> 
> Materiell müsst Ihr Euch eben noch etwas gedulden!


----------



## JimiG (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Nu halten wir alle mal wieder den Ball flach und kommen zum Hauptthema zurück. Die IG wird alles fein säuberlich verfassen und intern erst einmal drüber abstimmen, dann wirds vorgestellt und dann kann diskutiert werden. Danach  wird gesehen wie es ankommt und ggf. nochmal gedoktort und dann ist das gut. Das man es natürlich nicht jedem recht machen kann ist nun einmal so und wird sich gewiss niemals ändern. Aber ob es dann die Mehrheit erreicht wird sich daran zeigen wie viele dann noch hinzukommen.

So einfach ist´s und das gewissenhaft zu machen dauert zwar wird aber gewiss mehr bringen. nach dem Motto: 
In allen Dingen hängt der Erfolg von den Vorbereitungen ab.
Konfuzius


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Jetzt wirst du gleich wieder zerrissen - weil der DAFV doch auch alles intern macht und so ... 

Und der Thread lebt weiter


----------



## snofla (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Habs mir mal angeschaut, werde aber warten bis hier was kommt................macht mal weiter so :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Also lass das trollen hier und warte ab. Kannst später versuchen alles schlecht zu machen.



Fassen wir zusammen, Kritiker sind entweder destruktiv Neugierige, unsachliche Selbstdarsteller oder Trolle...

Jimi, du disqualifizierst dich wirklich mit jedem Post etwas mehr.
Da du mir ja partout iwelche Beleidigungen nachsagen möchtest, darfst du das jetzt auch wieder sein, jetzt hast du sogar etwas Grund dazu.
Ansonsten werde ich in Zukunft, sollte es nötig werden, speziell auf deine Befindlichkeiten Rücksicht nehmen und versuchen, dir mit Zucker und Sahne obendrauf zu vermitteln, wenn du meiner Meinung nach mal wieder Stuß schreibst.

Und jetzt werde ich in der Tat abwarten, ob ihr die Nummer auf die Füße gestellt bekommt...#h


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

ach, wie armselig sind wir doch.
da versuchen einige, ein pflänzchen zu setzen und schon sind sie da, die "ist-doch-alles-quatsch"-zertrampler.
mag ja sein, dass die lebens- und sonstige erfahrung zu der gewissheit führt, so ein pflänzchen hat keine chance, für manche scheints auch "hat-keine-berechtigung" zu sein.
ist doch eigentlich egal: mit dem status quo sind wir doch nicht zufrieden (wer doch: woanders schreiben!) und gedanken, meinetwegen träumen, sollten wir die freiheit geben, sich zu entwickeln.
mir gehts hier zu faustisch zu.

auf der buhne hieße es "einfach mal die fresse halten".

lasst die jungs doch erst mal starten. 
scheitern können die immer noch - wie hagelvolle blauzähne sowieso schon.


----------



## T.Debakel (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Puh, mein erster Beitrag hier und dann gleich zu solch einem Thema... 

Was ich bisher (zweifellos subjektiv gefiltert) herausgelesen habe, ist, dass es eine Fraktion gibt, die sich durch den BV in keiner Weise vertreten sieht - die Gründe sind so vielfältig, dass sie sich nicht aufzählen lassen - und deshalb im Rahmen einer IG eine neue "Dachvertretung aller Angler" werden wollen.

Eine andere Fraktion sieht den existierenden BV zwar auch (tlw.) kritisch, erwartet aber auch ein nachhaltig anderes Vorgehen der IG. Zu dieser Fraktion zähle ich mich momentan...

Eine dritte Gruppe (vermutlich die absolut überwiegende Zahl aller Angler) interessiert dieses Thema schlicht und einfach nicht...

Das Ganze wird gewürzt mit so schönen Hinweisen wie "der BV wird zum Lobbyisten" - ja natürlich, was ist denn sonst seine Aufgabe?

Ich frage mich gerade, ob ich 1) das Thema ernst nehmen oder 2) doch lieber noch 'ne Tüte Chips und 'ne Flasche Cola holen sollte...

Wer überzeugt mich mit welchen Argumenten von 1) oder 2)?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Jose schrieb:


> ach, wie armselig sind wir doch.
> da versuchen einige, ein pflänzchen zu setzen und schon sind sie da, die "ist-doch-alles-quatsch"-zertrampler.
> mag ja sein, dass die lebens- und sonstige erfahrung zu der gewissheit führt, so ein pflänzchen hat keine chance, für manche scheints auch "hat-keine-berechtigung" zu sein.
> ist doch eigentlich egal: mit den status quo sind wir doch nicht zufrieden (wer doch: woanders schreiben!) und gedanken, meinetwegen träumen, sollten wir die freiheit geben, sich zu entwickeln.
> ...



|good:

Mit diesem Post sollte der Thread als mittlerweile völlig "Off Topic" geschlossen werden.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



T.Debakel schrieb:


> Wer überzeugt mich mit welchen Argumenten von 1) oder 2)?



Ne jetzt  

Argument 3: Hol dir Chips und Cola und lies dich ins Thema ein 
Zum Beispiel der Thread "Hauptversammlung des DAFV" ist vielsagend und informativ.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Dem ist derzeit nix hinzuzufügen!


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Armselig ist, hinzunehmen; etwas sportlicher, zu agieren. Lieber scheitern, als den Kram zu durchgehen zu lassen.


----------



## T.Debakel (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ne jetzt
> 
> Argument 3: Hol dir Chips und Cola und lies dich ins Thema ein
> Zum Beispiel der Thread "Hauptversammlung des DAFV" ist vielsagend und informativ.



Hmm... schon getan: und jetzt?

Chips und Cola stehen bereit...

Möchte mich jemand:

1. von der Unsinnigkeit des bestehenden BV überzeugen - keine Sorge, nicht ernst gemeint; die Argumente habe ich zur Kenntnis genommen - und / oder 

2. von der Sinnhaftigkeit der angedachten Alternative überzeugen? Transparenz habe ich in diesem Zusammenhang noch nicht wirklich viel wahrgenommen...
Mag ja sein (und ist zweifellos auch so), dass man sich in einer neuen Runde erst zusammen finden muss insb. bei so komplexen Themen; dies ist allerdings schwer argumentativ rüber zu bringen, wenn man sich vorher derart aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat.

Wie auch immer: ich lasse mich (gerne positiv!) überraschen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Negativ wär ja auch keine Überraschung, sondern eine Beibehaltung des Status Quo.


----------



## T.Debakel (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Negativ wär ja auch keine Überraschung, sondern eine Beibehaltung des Status Quo.



Weil?... Du davon ausgehst, dass es nicht schlechter werden kann?


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



T.Debakel schrieb:


> Weil?... Du davon ausgehst, dass es nicht schlechter werden kann?



doch, kanns. wir sind aber realistische optimisten.

reicht doch an driss, oder?


----------



## T.Debakel (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Jose schrieb:


> doch, kanns. wir sind aber realistische optimisten.
> 
> reicht doch an driss, oder?



Realistische Optimisten waren mir schon immer symphatisch!
Ich bleibe also gespannt auf die ersten konkrekten Pläne der IG...

OaO


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Naja, das ganze birgt - unabhängig davon was man vom DAFV hält - auch noch eine andere Thematik: Nämlich die der fehlenden Konkurrenz.  Das hat zum einen eine Monopolstellung zur Folge zum anderen schadet es einer demokratischen Meinungsbildung, wenn nur ein Vertreter existiert. Ne Einheitspartei für Angler sozusagen. Diese Thematik könnte man daher auch ganz nüchtern und losgelöst von irgendwelchen Zielen irgendwelcher IGs oder Verbänden diskutieren (aber Angeln ist eben mit Emotionen verbunden):
Findet man es gut, dass es nur eine Interessenvertretung gibt, oder befürwortet man eine gewisse Vielfalt?

Allein aus dieser Frage könnte jeder für sich ohne jeden polemischen HickHack und ohne jedes Fordern von Zielen zu einem Ergebnjs kommen: "Ja, eine Alternative ist gut" oder "Nein, ein Verband reicht".

Daher bewerte ich für mich die Tatsache der Fusion (unabhängig vom Arbeitsergebnis des Verbandes) mittlerweile als kritisch, weil ich denke, dass die demokratische Vielfalt darunter leidet bzw. schon gelitten hat. Und nachdem alle Macht vom Volke ausgeht und man nicht nur unzufrieden sein darf sondern auch selbst aktiv werden muss, ist diese Feststellung für mich persönlich der Antrieb, dazu beizutragen, wieder ein bisschen Vielfalt in die Monokultur der Angelpolitik zu bringen.

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung: Ganz egal welche Ziele, Programme oder sonstiges die IG auf den Markt wirft: Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und dient dem Kunden (= Angler).

Das muss keiner Teilen und stellt meine private Meinung dar - und wie Jose bin ich realistischer Optimist.


----------



## T.Debakel (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Findet man es gut, dass es nur eine Interessenvertretung gibt, oder befürwortet man eine gewisse Vielfalt?



Kurze Gegenfrage: Wenn die *Interessenvertretung* die Hauptaufgabe eines BV (oder allgemein: die Hauptaufgabe eines Verbandes auf welcher Ebene auch immer) ist, wird dann die *Interessenvertretung* nicht durch Konkurrenz quasi "im eigenen Hause" geschwächt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Da es bisher keine Interessevertretung für Angler gibt, sondern nur den  (VDSF)DAFV als Vertreter der naturschützenden Bewirtschafter (nicht der Angler oder des Angelns allgemein), von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt , kann man durch eine reale und reelle Lobby FÜR Angler und Angeln heute aktuell mangels dieser nie mit einer existierenden Organisation "in Konkurrenz treten" - Konkurrieren könnte man ja nur, wenn zwei das Gleiche wollten.

Der (VDSF)DAFV ist aber eben schon satzungsgemäß kein Verband für Angler oder das Angeln, sondern ein Naturschutzverband (siehe auch Kommentar H-K: "Naturschutz IMMER vor dem Angeln".)...

Daher wäre wirkliche Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln eben konkurrenzlos..


----------



## JimiG (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Jimi, du disqualifizierst dich wirklich mit jedem Post etwas mehr. Die letzten beiden waren so verfasst wie du auch agierst.
> Da du mir ja partout iwelche Beleidigungen nachsagen möchtest, darfst du das jetzt auch wieder sein, jetzt hast du sogar etwas Grund dazu. Warum sollte ich ?
> Ansonsten werde ich in Zukunft, sollte es nötig werden, speziell auf deine Befindlichkeiten Rücksicht nehmen und versuchen, dir mit Zucker und Sahne obendrauf zu vermitteln, wenn du meiner Meinung nach mal wieder Stuß schreibst.
> Das finde ich gut denn jeder dessen Meinung dir nicht passt wäre froh wenn er nur halbwegs so von dir behandelt würde .
> Und jetzt werde ich in der Tat abwarten, ob ihr die Nummer auf die Füße gestellt bekommt...#h



Bitte versuche hier nicht irgendwelche Wertungen über Personen oder deren Charakter abzugeben. Dein sogenannte Kritik hat nichts mit Sachlichkeit zu tuen und bitte stelle Sätze in denen Wörter wie Dünnpfiff, Stuß nicht unter das Banner der anspruchsvollen Kritik.
Hier in einem Trööt ist vieles schnell mal geschrieben und anders als wenn man sich in einer Diskussion gegenüber sitzt 
kann man falsche Ausdrucksweisen  oder auch falsch ausgedrückte Ansichten nicht kurzfristig korrigieren. Wenn wir uns gegenüber sitzen würden, dann würde die Diskussion  ganz gewiss anders verlaufen und ich meine nicht damit das man in nem Knäuel verwickelt dann über den Flur kullert.
Glaub mir als Betriebsratsmitglied in einem großen Unternehmen muss ich jeden Tag solche Diskussionen wie mit dir hier führen. Somit bin ich da schon geübt und ausgelastet und kenne solcherlei Verhalten wie das deine. Du wirst dich ganz gewiss nicht bewegen weil deine Enttäuschung über das Geschehene zu groß ist und dein Frust darüber in die falsche Richtung geht. ( Siehste ich kann auch dich einschätzen und konnte das auch mal nicht lassen)
Deine Posts mit mehrfacher Erwähnung der Errungenschaften des DAV unter Mikulin sprechen eindeutig für diesen Fakt könnten aber auch ( in geringem maße) dafür sprechen das wir mit dir hier einen höheren Funktionär vor uns haben. Beides würde viele  deiner Post´s hier erklären und beides wäre nicht schlim und in beiden Fällen freue ich mich auf weitere Diskussionen.

Aber denke immer hieran:
Wer in seinen Worten nicht maßvoll ist, von dem ist kaum zu erwarten, daß er handelt, wie er spricht.

sagte mal Konfuzius


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Und damit gut mit gegenseitigem Anmachen, bis jetzt durfte sich jeder austoben.
Ab jetzt Punkte.
Bleibt beim Thema, vergesst nicht den Ton.
Danke.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



T.Debakel schrieb:


> Kurze Gegenfrage: Wenn die *Interessenvertretung* die Hauptaufgabe eines BV (oder allgemein: die Hauptaufgabe eines Verbandes auf welcher Ebene auch immer) ist, wird dann die *Interessenvertretung* nicht durch Konkurrenz quasi "im eigenen Hause" geschwächt?



Klar bedeutet Meinungsvielfalt eine Schwächung des Monopolisten. Das ist doch ganz klar - und lässt sich ja aktuell in der aktuellen Koalitionsfindung ja ganz gut beobachten. Die CDU wäre sicherlich auch froh, wenn sie alleinige Interessenvertreterin der deutschen Bevölkerung wäre ... ob das gut für die Vertretenen und die Demokratie wäre, hängt immer von der subjektiven Einstellung ab:
- Wer von der CDU optimal vertreten wird, neigt vermutlich dazu, Demokratie als Schwächung der Interessenvertretung zu interpretieren. 
- Wer eine andere Meinung hat als die CDU wird sicherlich froh sein um Alternativen.

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach entspricht jedenfalls ein Ein-Parteien-System nicht einer demokratischen Landschaft. Nicht nur, weil ich mich evtl. von der vorhandenen "Partei" nicht gerecht vertreten fühle, sondern als Ergebnis dessen, wie ich persönlich Demokratie interpretiere.

Und das Bedürfnis nach einer besonders starken Interessenvertretung leitet für mich daher kein Recht, dass es keine Alternativen geben darf/kann, ab. 

Im Gegenteil können Alternativen (wie schon ausgeführt) zu Konkurrenz und Wettbewerb führen. Während sich ein Monopolist zurücklehnen kann und auf seine Alleinstellung vertrauen kann, sorgt eine Konkurrenzsituation dazu, dass sich die Vertreter um Ihre Klientel bemühen/werben müssen, wenn sie nicht vermeiden wollen, dass die Kunden abwandern.

Eine politische Vielfalt schwächt also tatsächlich die einzelnen Organisationen. Ob dies in der Gesamtschau tatsächlich zu einer Schwächung der Vertretenen (um die es ja letzten Endes geht) führt, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.

Und damit wären wir bei der Gegenfrage:
Wie kommt es, dass gefühlt 10.000 Naturschutzverbände einen so enormen Einfluss haben, obwohl sie getrennt und in Konkurrenz zueinander agieren?


----------



## T.Debakel (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Hallo,

dieser Aussage:



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Und das Bedürfnis nach einer besonders starken Interessenvertretung leitet für mich daher kein Recht, dass es keine Alternativen geben darf/kann, ab.



sowie dem Hintergrund dieser (zweifellos rhetorischen) Frage:


Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Und damit wären wir bei der Gegenfrage:
> Wie kommt es, dass gefühlt 10.000 Naturschutzverbände einen so enormen Einfluss haben, obwohl sie getrennt und in Konkurrenz zueinander agieren?


 
stimme ich voll zu.

Beim direkten Vergleich von Verbänden (=Interessenvertretern) mit Parteien schüttelt es mich allerdings leicht: Parteien sind doch nicht primär Interessenvertreter; wenn doch, handelt es sich um die vielzitierte "Klientelpolitik".



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Klar bedeutet Meinungsvielfalt eine Schwächung des Monopolisten. Das ist doch ganz klar - und lässt sich ja aktuell in der aktuellen Koalitionsfindung ja ganz gut beobachten. Die CDU wäre sicherlich auch froh, wenn sie alleinige Interessenvertreterin der deutschen Bevölkerung wäre ... ob das gut für die Vertretenen und die Demokratie wäre, hängt immer von der subjektiven Einstellung ab:
> - Wer von der CDU optimal vertreten wird, neigt vermutlich dazu, Demokratie als Schwächung der Interessenvertretung zu interpretieren.
> - Wer eine andere Meinung hat als die CDU wird sicherlich froh sein um Alternativen.



Natürlich bin ich froh eine Alternative zur CDU wie auch zu jeder anderen Partei zu haben. Parteien vertreten aber doch keine Partikularinteressen (s.o.) - oder sollten es nicht -, bei (den meisten) Verbänden ist aber genau dies die originäre Aufgabe.

Solange es sich bei einer Verbands-Konkurrenz um einen fruchtbaren Wettbewerb handelt, stimme ich dem Motto "Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft" sofort zu. Sollten allerdings disparate Ansichten vertreten werden, sehe ich das anders.
Bleibt also nur abzuwarten, mit welchen Argumenten und auf welchem Wege durch einen neuen (Interessen-)Verband welche Interessen vertreten werden sollen...

Schönen Tag


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



T.Debakel schrieb:


> Beim direkten Vergleich von Verbänden (=Interessenvertretern) mit Parteien schüttelt es mich allerdings leicht




Dass der Vergleich mit Parteien hinkt, war mir klar (genauso, wie dass du darauf anspringst). Das ändert aber nicht daran, dass sowohl Parteien als auch Vereine und Lobbyverbände fest in unserem Demokratischen System verankert sind und damit durchaus einen vergleichbaren Nenner haben, auf dessen Basis man (hinkend) vergleichen kann.






T.Debakel schrieb:


> Sollten allerdings disparate Ansichten vertreten werden, sehe ich das anders.



Du nimmst also in Anspruch, dass disparate Ansichten/Interessen nicht vertreten werden dürfen, wenn sie im Gegensatz zur vorherrschenden Interessenvertretung stehen?
Da fängt jetzt bei mir ein leichtes Schütteln an ...




> Zitat von Lui Nairolf
> Und damit wären wir bei der Gegenfrage:
> Wie kommt es, dass gefühlt 10.000 Naturschutzverbände einen so enormen Einfluss haben, obwohl sie getrennt und in Konkurrenz zueinander agieren?



Außerdem würde ich dich bitten, wenn du mir auch beantworten würdest, wie du zu meiner Frage stehst - ich hab deine nämlich auch mit meiner Ansicht beantwortet. Und deine Meinung interessiert mich.


----------



## T.Debakel (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Hallo



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Dass der Vergleich mit Parteien hinkt, war mir klar (genauso, wie dass du darauf anspringst).
> 
> Das ändert aber nicht daran, dass sowohl Parteien als auch Vereine und Lobbyverbände fest in unserem Demokratischen
> System verankert sind und damit durchaus einen vergleichbaren Nenner haben, auf dessen Basis man (hinkend) vergleichen kann.



Wenn die "feste Verankerung in unserem demokratischen System" die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist, dann hinkt der Vergleich aber schon. Sowohl Äpfel wie auch Birnen sind Obst...



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Du nimmst also in Anspruch, dass disparate Ansichten/Interessen nicht vertreten werden dürfen, wenn sie im Gegensatz zur vorherrschenden Interessenvertretung stehen?
> Da fängt jetzt bei mir ein leichtes Schütteln an ...



Hier war nun wiederum mir klar, dass Du darauf anspringst... Dein Schütteln kann ich ja auch verstehen, allerdings war mir das Ziel schon immer wichtiger als der Weg. Mit einer "*vorherrschenden* Interessenvertretung" hat dies für mich übrigens nichts zu tun.



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich dich bitten, wenn du mir auch beantworten würdest, wie du zu meiner Frage stehst - ich hab deine nämlich auch mit meiner Ansicht beantwortet. Und deine Meinung interessiert mich.



Zählt man zu den gefühlten 10.000 Naturschutzverbänden mal nicht die eher abstruseren (und ich werde mich nicht darauf festnageln lassen, welche ich damit meine), so erreichen diese viele ihrer Ziele meiner Meinung nach dadurch, dass Sie eben keine komplett unterschiedlichen Meinungen vertreten. In (aus ihrer Sicht) wichtigen Fragen vertreten sie in der Regel die selbe Position, in anderen Fragen konzentrieren sie sich auf ihre jeweiligen Schwerpunkte.  

Wie auch immer: Momentan bleibt meine ambivalente Haltung, da mir schlicht die notwendigen Informationen fehlen. Wie schon oben gesagt:



T.Debakel schrieb:


> Ich bleibe also gespannt auf die ersten konkrekten Pläne der IG...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich leugne doch gar nicht, dass mein Vergleich hinkt? Äpfel und Birnen kann man übrigens schon mit einander vergleichen - es kommt nur auf den gemeinsamen Nenner an: Kaloriengehalt, Farbe, Form, etc. - aber ist ja auch egal - wenn man sich nicht daran aufhängen will, wird der geneigte Leser schon begreifen, was ich meine.



> In (aus ihrer Sicht) wichtigen Fragen vertreten sie in der Regel die selbe Position, in anderen Fragen konzentrieren sie sich auf ihre jeweiligen Schwerpunkte.



Das ist doch schon mal eine wichtige Aussage - verbindendes Element, unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte. Danke.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Der Vergleich zu den Parteien hinkt beim Thema Pluralismus nicht deswegen, weil Parteien Klientelpolitik machten (was sie nicht [immer] tun und was man ja eigentlich eher von Verbänden erwarten würde), sondern weil Verbände in keinem Wettbewerb um Mandate in externen Gremien stehen können. Deswegen ist Parteienpluralismus notwendig, Verbandspluralismus dagegen nicht.

Trotzdem kann es natürlich eine Mehrzahl von Verbänden geben, die auf (annähernd) gleichen Themenstrecken unterwegs sind und die um Inhalte streiten und um Mitglieder/ Mitstreiter konkurrieren. Das ist gar nicht einmal so selten. Bei den Jägern zum Beispiel, bei den Autofahrern, bei den freiwilligen Rettungshelfern, bei den Umweltschutzorganisationen.
Manchmal handelt es sich dabei um Parallelorganisationen, manchmal auch um Ablösung vorherrschender Altstrukturen insbesondere dann, wenn sich eine Alleinstellungsorganisation innerem Reformdruck nicht stellt.
Für uns hat das zwei Aspekte.
Erstens: Mit der Fusion ist die Ideen- und Lobbykonkurrenz zwischen VDSF und DAV vorerst beendet. Auch ein Wettbewerb um Mitglieder spielt jedenfalls auf Bundesebene keine Rolle.
Zweitens: Durch erstens entsteht natürlich eine Art Vakuum. In diesem sortieren sich die Kräfte neu. Heißt: innerhalb des Verbandes können die vorher widerstreitenden Parts um die beste Lösung weiter ringen. Oder eben nicht. Letzteres insbesondere dann, wenn diese Themen nicht diskutiert oder unterdrückt werden, sei es vom Präsidium, sei es von außen.

Für den Bereich Interessenvertretung/ Lobbyarbeit gelten immer die Prinzipien Stärke und Einheitlichkeit. Schlappe Organisationen beeindrucken Politiker ebensowenig wie solche, die untereinander zerstritten um Mitglieder konkurrieren. (Der ADAC hat trotz Konkurrenz der Autofahrerverbände Einfluss aufgrund seiner schieren Größe.) Der zentrale Satz lautet: "Hinter meinen Argumenten stehen 1 Million Mitglieder, die sie wählen können oder eben nicht."

Ob die IG, wie immer sie auch gedacht ist, eine Mitgliederkonkurrenz zum DAFV aufbauen kann, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Ich sehe es vom Gefühl her eher skeptisch. Was eine Ideenkonkurrenz betrifft, muss man abwarten, wie fundiert die Konzepte sein werden, die vorliegen. Dabei ist allerdings wichtig, dass nicht nur eine Alternative zu den Inhalten des DAFV aufgezeigt wird, sondern eigene Überzeugungskraft entsteht. Es wird nicht reichen, nicht so schlecht zu sein wie die anderen, sondern man muss gut sein.
Selbst wenn das gelänge, hinge die Einflussmacht der IG auf die Politik sehr stark von der Stärke der eigenen Basis ab. Nach der Fusion dürfte ein sich erholender DAFV in der Lobbykonkurrenz die besseren Karten haben, falls er denn mal Lobbyarbeit betreibt.
Bleibt immer noch, dass die IG gar nicht als Interessenvertretung gegenüber Politik auftreten will, sondern von außen auf die Willensbildung innerhalb der organisierten Anglerschaft einwirken will. Dazu ist es unausweichlich notwendig, mit den Funktionären und Delegierten des DAFV und seiner Landesverbände in einen intensiven, fortwährenden Dialog zu treten. 
In Wirklichkeit geschieht letzteres ja bereits und zwar seit geraumer Zeit. Es ist ja nicht zu leugnen, dass das AB, auch wenn der Name des Schweinehundes oft nicht ausgesprochen wird, bis weit hinauf ins Präsidium verfolgt wird und so auch Themen gesetzt werden, die nach und nach im Verband ankommen. Realisitischerweise sollte man deswegen nicht gleich davon ausgehen, dass von nun an jede Abstimmung im DAFV nach den Wünschen der Mehrheitsmeinung im AB ausgeht (zumal ja nicht einmal klar ist, ob das eine Mehrheit ist). 
Welcher Weg von beiden nun der erfolgreichere und der mühsamere ist, muss jeder hier selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Du hast 2 Denkfehler:
 IG hat nix mit AB zu tun, ausser dass AB-User die Plattform AB nutzen, um zu kommunizieren (untereinander und wie hier öffentlich)..

Wie das jeder kann und oft genug jedem angeboten wurde...

Es kann keine "Ideenkonkurrenz" geben, da "Konkurrenz" nur unter Gleichen/Gleichartigen oder Orgas mit gleichen Zielrichtungen stattfinden könnte .

Der (VDSF)DAFV ist aber der Dachverband der naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafter, bezahlt von organisierten Angelfischern.

Die haben zuerst mal weder laut Satzung noch laut Veröffentlichungen Interesse an allen Anglern oder am Angeln allgemein (hat ja Frau Dr. schon eindeutig klar gestellt).

Die IG will nichts weiter, als Angler und Angeln allgemein positiv in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft zu positionieren und positiv ins Gespräch zu bringen - gerne auch unter Mithilfe der Vernünftigeren vom (VDSF)DAFV, die auch kapiert haben, dass man alle Angler mitnehmen muss und mit ausgrenzen nichts gewinnen kann..

Das ist zu loben und unterstützenswert als Angler.

Den (VDSF)DAFV kann ich dagegen momentan nicht ansatzweise für irgendwas loben, was mit Anglern oder Angeln zu tun hat - da ist schlicht nix bei denen momentan.

Also "Prinzip Hoffnung" (IG) gegen "riding a dead horse" ((VDFS)DAFV)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> IG hat nix mit AB zu tun, ausser dass AB-User die Plattform AB nutzen, um zu kommunizieren (untereinander und wie hier öffentlich)..


 
Dert Ruf wird der IG aber immer voraus eilen, den Beigeschmack werden die haben, ob sie wollen oder nicht, dessen müssen sie sich bewusst sein und das wird zumindest einige Türen verschließen, denke ich.

Ich sehe ich es ähnlich wie Brotfisch.

Ich bleibe gespannt, wo der Weg hingeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Und?
Die Verbandler, die wegen diesem "Ruf" nicht mit den Jungs reden wollten, sind eh nicht geeignet (intellektuell), um auch nur ansatzweise Angler oder das Angeln allgemein voranzubringen - und disqualifizieren sich dann damit eh als Gesprächspartner schon selber.

Ich schrieb ja nicht umsonst:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gerne auch *unter Mithilfe der Vernünftigeren vom (VDSF)DAFV,* die auch kapiert haben, dass man alle Angler mitnehmen muss und mit ausgrenzen nichts gewinnen kann..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Die Verbandler, die wegen diesem "Ruf" nicht mit den Jungs reden wollten, sind eh nicht geeignet (intellektuell), um auch nur ansatzweise Angler oder das Angeln allgemein voranzubringen - und disqualifizieren sich dann damit eh als Gesprächspartner schon selber.


 
Ich habe nur drauf hingewiesen, dass man sowas einkalkulieren sollte, das war keinerlei Kritik.:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dert Ruf wird der IG aber immer voraus eilen, den Beigeschmack werden die haben, ob sie wollen oder nicht, dessen müssen sie sich bewusst sein und das wird zumindest einige Türen verschließen, denke ich.
> 
> Ich sehe ich es ähnlich wie Brotfisch.
> 
> Ich bleibe gespannt, wo der Weg hingeht.



Da die IG keine Millionen von Anglern für die eigene Verwaltung verpulvern kann, ist die IG froh eine Plattform wie das AB nutzen zu können und zu dürfen! Eine Plattform auf der sich *Angler* treffen- und genau um diese Gruppierung geht es der IG!

Naja, und würde die IG die Plattform eines Verbandes nutzen, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das der IG überall die Türen öffnen würde. Ich glaube eher genau dann wäre die IG zum Scheitern verurteilt- da ja die Ziele andere sein werden (es sind welche vorhanden, ja, aber bitte noch gedulden....|rolleyes).

Geld für eine eigene Plattform ist halt (noch) nicht vorhanden und ich glaube das aus diesem Grund *alle* Verständnis dafür haben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Geld für eine eigene Plattform ist halt (noch) nicht vorhanden und ich glaube das aus diesem Grund *alle* Verständnis dafür haben!


*alle *Vernünftigen - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend und dem was im (VDSF)DAFV aktuell alles abgeht (von der Mehrheit ja abgenickt), können das leider nicht allzu viele sein..

Aber lasst euch davon nicht entmutigen, das war ja eh klar!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, und würde die IG die Plattform eines Verbandes nutzen,


 
Habe ich da ein einziges Wort von geschrieben????#d

Ihr solltet mal aus eurer Kriegshaltung rauskommen und euch entspannen, draußen ist gerade bestes Brandungswetter..:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Habe ich da ein einziges Wort von geschrieben????#d
> 
> Ihr solltet mal aus eurer Kriegshaltung rauskommen und euch entspannen, draußen ist gerade bestes Brandungswetter..:m


 
 Ist absolut keine Kriegshaltung und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass Du das geschrieben hast. Das war eine von mir aufgezeigte Alternative. Bei den "freien Plastikdosenvertreterinnen (Tu...ware)" ist wohl auch Platz im Forum, jedoch nicht die Hauptzielgruppe der IG. |rolleyes

 Die IG sollte schon unter den Anglern bleiben und kommunizieren. Also benötigt die IG eine Plattform wo bei Zeiten Veröffentlichungen stattfinden können. Und damit ist das AB als bekannteste Plattform doch geradezu prädestiniert- und die IG ist ja nicht das AB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> - und die IG ist ja nicht das AB!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Ist deine Meinung, warten wir mal die spätere Außenwirkung ab.

Ich hab ja auch nichts gegen die IG, die sollen machen, jede Gruppierung hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung, solange es Leute gibt, die sich damit identifizieren.

Ich warte gespannt die gesteckten Zielvormulierungen und dazu die Ergebnisse ab.

Derzeit ist ja alles reine Theorie, das braucht alles seine Zeit sich zu finden, zu organisieren und sich aufzustellen, die gebe ich der IG, genau so wie dem DAFV, da bin ich völlig schmerzfrei.


----------



## Oldschoool (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ihr solltet mal aus eurer Kriegshaltung rauskommen und euch entspannen, draußen ist gerade bestes Brandungswetter..:m



Kriegshaltung ?
Ich habe lediglich einen Thread eröffnet, die Kriegshaltung in diesem Thread wird dermaßen hochgepusht , das der Leser schon verunsichert ist, da kann die Idee welche dahintersteht noch so gut sein, immer wird diese auseinandergenommen.  

Wenn diese Community mal den Popo in der Hose gehabt hätte und vorher die Verbände auf Fehler hingewiesen hätte , ständen wir jetzt nicht vor diesem  Desaster.... Denn wenn wir ehrlich sind war es Thomas der etwas bewegen wollte.

In meinen Augen muss sich hier jedenfalls die IG für alles rechtfertigen, ob es gut oder schlecht ist sei erstmal dahingestellt und im weiteren wird hier so oberflächlich spekulativ diskutiert über eine situation welche offiziell noch gar eingetreten ist, das sämtliche versuche nur einfach lächerlich wirken, da es wirklich noch nichts zu diskutieren gibt weil in keinster Weise schon etwas ausgearbeitet wurde.

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Kriegshaltung ?
> Ich habe lediglich einen Thread eröffnet, die Kriegshaltung in diesem Thread wird dermaßen hochgepusht , das der Leser schon verunsichert ist, da kann die Idee welche dahintersteht noch so gut sein, immer wird diese auseinandergenommen.
> 
> Wenn diese Community mal den Popo in der Hose gehabt hätte und vorher die Verbände auf Fehler hingewiesen hätte , ständen wir jetzt nicht vor diesem  Desaster.... Denn wenn wir ehrlich sind war es Thomas der etwas bewegen wollte.
> ...



|uhoh:

Muss dochmal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben.
Rechtfertigen muss sich die IG überhaupt nicht. 
Wurde nirgends verlangt.
Einige wenige (meinerseits incl.) haben Fragen gestellt. Diese wurden nicht beantwortet, statt dessen aber oftmals grossspurig kommentiert.
Darauf gab es dann passende Kommentare unsererseits.

So und nu bin ich endgültig aus diesem Kasperletheater raus.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Kriegshaltung kann ich auch nicht erkennen. Ich finde eher, dass hier eine Runde grundsätzlich Gleichgesinnter zum gleichen Thema kontrovers diskutieren. Da hab ich an Stammtischen zu banaleren Themen schon heftigeres erlebt. Dass das Niveau wie eine Sinuskurve auf und ab schwingt, ist m. E. nicht schlimm. Selbst die heftigsten "Kollisionen" blieben meiner Meinung nach immer unter der Beleidigungsgrenze. Alles also den Regeln der Demokratie entsprechend - und von denen sollte sich mal grundsätzlich keiner abschrecken lassen.

Demokratie ist nie bequem (Theodor Heuss)

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass in mittelfristiger Zukunft das Thema "Wer braucht den DAFV" durch die gesamte Anglerschaft so kontroviers diskutiert wird, wie hier. Erst wenn dem so ist, wird sich die angelpolitische Landschaft verändern können.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Kriegshaltung kann ich auch nicht erkennen. Ich finde eher, dass hier eine Runde grundsätzlich Gleichgesinnter zum gleichen Thema kontrovers diskutieren. Da hab ich an Stammtischen zu banaleren Themen schon heftigeres erlebt. Dass das Niveau wie eine Sinuskurve auf und ab schwingt, ist m. E. nicht schlimm. Selbst die heftigsten "Kollisionen" blieben meiner Meinung nach immer unter der Beleidigungsgrenze. Alles also den Regeln der Demokratie entsprechend - und von denen sollte sich mal grundsätzlich keiner abschrecken lassen.
> 
> Demokratie ist nie bequem (Theodor Heuss)
> 
> Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass in mittelfristiger Zukunft das Thema "Wer braucht den DAFV" durch die gesamte Anglerschaft so kontroviers diskutiert wird, wie hier. Erst wenn dem so ist, wird sich die angelpolitische Landschaft verändern können.



Hier wird nicht diskutiert, hier wird sich seit einigen Seiten nur gegenseitig angepinkelt.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Find ich alles nicht so schlimm. Gehört für mich zu seiner Angelegenheit irgendwie dazu. Wer große Sprüche klopft, riskiert große Keile


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns gegenüber sitzen würden, dann würde die Diskussion  ganz gewiss anders verlaufen und ich meine nicht damit das man in nem Knäuel verwickelt dann über den Flur kullert.
> 
> Da hast du absolut recht, aber glaub mir, auch da würden wir eine rustikale Diskussion führen, allerdings hätten wir den Empathiebonus auf unserer Seite.
> 
> ...



Ist ja eigentlich 'ne Unart, seine Posts mit irgendwelchem belehrenden, philosophischen Geschwätz zu beschließen, aber von Konfuzius hätte ich auch noch einen zum Thema:

"Glatte Worte und heuchlerische Miene - da ist es mit einem guten Charakter meist nicht weit her."

Jimi, wir lesen uns.

#g


----------



## ha.jo (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Was mich schmunzeln, andererseits den Kopf schütteln lässt ist das nebulöse, Geheimnis durchwabbernde, andeutende aber teilweise nichts aussagende rumeiern.
  Da werden Mitstreiter gesucht, man will unter Anglern bleiben, deshalb hier diese IG.
  Gleichzeitig gründet Ihr hier eine IG die eben diese Angler/Mitglieder teilweise ausgrenzt(keine offene IG).|uhoh:
  Eine freie unabhängige Meinungsbildung zur IG und Ideen dieser wird den hiesigen Anglern/Mitgliedern nicht eingeräumt.
  Ach doch, man kann ja vorbeischauen!
  Die Logik dahinter verstehe ich nicht.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Da es bisher keine Interessevertretung für Angler gibt, sondern nur den  (VDSF)DAFV als Vertreter der naturschützenden Bewirtschafter (nicht der Angler oder des Angelns allgemein), von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt , kann man durch eine reale und reelle Lobby FÜR Angler und Angeln heute aktuell mangels dieser nie mit einer existierenden Organisation "in Konkurrenz treten" - Konkurrieren könnte man ja nur, wenn zwei das Gleiche wollten.

Der (VDSF)DAFV ist aber eben schon satzungsgemäß kein Verband für Angler oder das Angeln, sondern ein Naturschutzverband (siehe auch Kommentar H-K: "Naturschutz IMMER vor dem Angeln".)...

Daher wäre wirkliche Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln eben konkurrenzlos..

Der (VDSF)DAFV ist aber der Dachverband der naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafter, bezahlt von organisierten Angelfischern.

Die haben zuerst mal weder laut Satzung noch laut Veröffentlichungen Interesse an allen Anglern oder am Angeln allgemein (hat ja Frau Dr. schon eindeutig klar gestellt).

Die IG will nichts weiter, als Angler und Angeln allgemein positiv in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft zu positionieren und positiv ins Gespräch zu bringen - gerne auch unter Mithilfe der Vernünftigeren vom (VDSF)DAFV, die auch kapiert haben, dass man alle Angler mitnehmen muss und mit ausgrenzen nichts gewinnen kann..

Das ist zu loben und unterstützenswert als Angler.

Den (VDSF)DAFV kann ich dagegen momentan nicht ansatzweise für irgendwas loben, was mit Anglern oder Angeln zu tun hat - da ist schlicht nix bei denen momentan.

Also "Prinzip Hoffnung" (IG) gegen "riding a dead horse" ((VDFS)DAFV)


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

mir drängt sich da so 'ne frage auf: warum wird das hier so kontrovers diskutiert?
wäre die IG nicht der ort, kritik zu äußern, um konstruktiv einfluß zu nehmen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Aber doch nicht für die, welche bis jetzt immer den naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschaftungsverbänden die Stange gehalten und alles abgenickt haben - diese organisierten Angelfischer fühlen sich von Anglern eben eher bedroht in ihrem Tun..

Die kriegten zwar beim (VDSF)DAFV nicht den Mund auf, können sich aber hier sich cool und gefahrlos gegen Angler austoben, die einfach was für Angeln und Angler allgemein tun wollen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Jose schrieb:


> mir drängt sich da so 'ne frage auf: warum wird das hier so kontrovers diskutiert?
> wäre die IG nicht der ort, kritik zu äußern, um konstruktiv einfluß zu nehmen?



Ja, das bieten wir ja seit 10 Seiten an - es sind drei Klicks und man ist in der Gruppe drin, kann mitlesen, sich einbringen oder wieder gehen, wenns einem nicht passt, was dort läuft.

Von Geheimnis - keine Spur. Nur von offizieller Stellungnahme halt.


----------



## ha.jo (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Jose schrieb:


> mir drängt sich da so 'ne frage auf: warum wird das hier so kontrovers diskutiert?
> wäre die IG nicht der ort, kritik zu äußern, um konstruktiv einfluß zu nehmen?



Gute Idee.
Dann frage ich dort nochmal nach.
Ziemlich umständlich, aber was soll`s.#c


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Ziemlich umständlich



Das ist ein Scherz, oder?


----------



## ha.jo (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das ist ein Scherz, oder?



Nööö.Warum?#c
Hätte man auch hier beantworten können.
Interessiert vielleicht den ein oder anderen AB User.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Nööö.Warum?#c



Dachte nur ...


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

das AB bietet IGs.
um IGs muss man sich bemühen.
dieser trööt macht aufmerksam auf diese spezielle IG,
und das geht eben am besten im AB-forum.

wer hier aufmerksam liest, kriegt auch die IG-info...


----------



## Deep Down (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Was mich schmunzeln, andererseits den Kopf schütteln lässt ist das nebulöse, Geheimnis durchwabbernde, andeutende aber teilweise nichts aussagende rumeiern.
> Da werden Mitstreiter gesucht, man will unter Anglern bleiben, deshalb hier diese IG.
> Gleichzeitig gründet Ihr hier eine IG die eben diese Angler/Mitglieder teilweise ausgrenzt(keine offene IG).|uhoh:
> Eine freie unabhängige Meinungsbildung zur IG und Ideen dieser wird den hiesigen Anglern/Mitgliedern nicht eingeräumt.
> ...



Dieser Post ist sicherlich auch schon nen Scherz gewesen! Wenn nicht.....ohoh!


----------



## T.Debakel (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Hallo!



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Lui
> Das ist nen Scherz! Wenn nicht.....ohoh!



Dann wähle ich "ohoh!" (was nun auch immer das bedeuten soll...? Ich hoffe "wer das nicht versteht, der versteht wenig", sonst ist meine Wahl falsch. Aber die Erklärung folgt ja zweifellos.).

Wo ist der einfache und klare Weg zu den entsprechenden Informationen? Der Weg, den jeder Interessierte finden kann? Bin ich blind? Mag ja sein, dann bitte "Hilfe"...  

Interessiert bin ich ja, allein: *konkrete* Informationen über die *konkreten* Pläne der *hier* in* diesem Zusammenhang *häufig angesprochenen IG sind für mich aus o.g. Gründen bisher leider Mangelware...


----------



## baal666 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=418

Ist in der Tat nicht auf den ersten Blick zu finden und sollte vielleicht auch noch irgendwie besser präsentiert/bekannt gemacht werden...


----------



## T.Debakel (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Hallo,



baal666 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=418
> 
> Ist in der Tat nicht auf den ersten Blick zu finden und sollte vielleicht auch noch irgendwie besser präsentiert/bekannt gemacht werden...



und vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



T.Debakel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> und vielen Dank dafür!



Entschuldige - vielleicht war ich mir wirklich nicht der Komplexheit der Materie bewusst.


----------



## Oldschoool (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Naja ich kann nur sagen: Wie mann es heute in den Medien lesen kann: "Naturschützer wollen das Angeln verbieten" schade das z.zt. niemand diese öffentlich gemachten Artikel aufgreift. Die Holocaust vergleichenden Veganer haben es mal wieder geschafft... Also vielleicht doch mal über die Arbeit des BV nachdenken....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Die Holocaust vergleichenden Veganer haben es mal wieder geschafft... Also vielleicht doch mal über die Arbeit des BV nachdenken....



Bzw. über die Erforderlichkeit von Alternativen.


----------



## smithie (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Naja ich kann nur sagen: Wie mann es heute in den Medien lesen kann: "Naturschützer wollen das Angeln verbieten" schade das z.zt. niemand diese öffentlich gemachten Artikel aufgreift. Die Holocaust vergleichenden Veganer haben es mal wieder geschafft... Also vielleicht doch mal über die Arbeit des BV nachdenken....


Hast Du mal einen Link dazu?


----------



## Oldschoool (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...chuetzer-wollen-Hobbyfischerei-verbieten.html

http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/kritik-am-haken-2723839.html

Es gibt noch ein paar mehr, 
einfach mal die Pressemeldungen von gestern verfolgen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114900&page=89


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Offtopic an:
Dazu haben wir die Rubrik http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114900&page=89 mal eingerichtet.

Um darüber zu informieren, was in anderen Medien über Angler und Angeln berichtet wird (unabhängig davon, wie berichtet wird).

Nachdem in letzter Zeit - bei in dieser Hinsicht öffentlichkeitsscheuen und untätigen Verbänden der gewässerbewirtschaftenden Naturschützer vom (VDSF)DAFV (siehe dazu auch Frau Dr. zu Peta: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657 ) - immer mehr solche Veröffentlichungen in Printmedien, Internet und Rundfunk/Fernsehen auftauchen, haben wir zur leichteren Auffindbarkeit solche Artikel bei den Überschriften seit den letzten Meldungen rot gekennzeichnet.

Offtopic aus


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu eurer IG. Ich finde es gerade heute, wo Angelgegner sich bemühen, Anglern das Leben schwer zu machen, absolut begrüßenswert das dagegen ausführlich und entschlossen angegangen wird. 

Ich war neugierig und habe in eure IG hinein geschaut und schnell festgestellt, dass euer Weg nicht der Meinige wäre. Dennoch wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg, wobei mich interessiert wie ihr eure Interessen, denn dem normalen Angler zugänglich machen werdet. Ich selber bin hier nur selten angemeldet, weil ich der Ansicht bin, dass der Verbindung "angelpolitischer" Forderungen und einer kommerziellen Internetplatform ein Geschmäckle oder ein Gerüchle anhängt. 

Nichts desto trotz denke ich, dass die deutschen Angler eine würdige Interessenvertretung dringend benötigen, nämlich eine, die die individuellen Probleme des einzelnen Anglers wirklich aufgreift. Ob es dabei tatsächlich notwendig und zielführend ist, offensichtliche Auswüchse der Angelei zu verteidigen, sei dahin gestellt.

Beste Grüße,

Aegir


----------



## Lui Nairolf (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Erstmal Danke, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, dich zu informieren, bevor du dir eine Meinung gebildet hast. Ist nicht selbstverständlich, wie man sieht.

Was wär denn dein Weg oder welchen Weg würdest du denn wählen? Und wo hört der "normale Angler" auf und wo fangen für dich Auswüchse an?


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Bitte schön.

Auswüchse? Eure Einlassungen zu mehr Verantwortlichkeit des einzelnen Anglers finde ich richtig und gut. Allerdings nur oberflächlich. Leiten sich aus einer solchen Verantwortung Konsequenzen ab? Benötigen Angler möglicherweise eine bessere Ausbildung, um dem Umgang mit Wirbeltieren gerecht zu werden? Dürfen wir künftig nur noch widerhakenlos fischen, um einerseits verantwortungsbewusst zu angeln und andererseits den Fisch soweit als möglich - unter der Voraussetzung, das wir eben einen Eingriff im Rahmen eines Hobbys vornehmen - zu schonen? 

Wie steht ihr zu der These, das man "Natur" nur dann begreifen kann, wenn man ihr einen konkreten Wert beimisst? Also warum dürfen Kinder in Deutschland nicht zumindest in Begleitung von Erwachsenen vollumfänglich angeln? Wo kann man Kinder begreiflicher machen, welche Bedeutung Lebensräume und respektvoller Umgang mit Natur und Kreatur haben? 

Nur zwei Beispiele in welche Richtung ich argumentieren würde, aber so wie sich der eine oder andere aus eurer IG hier äußert, möchte ich mir kein "ohohoh" abholen. 

Wie gesagt, ich wünsche euch gutes Gelingen, solltet ihr irgendwann mal selbstständig sein, würde ich mich freuen irgendwie davon zu hören, denn die Links in diesem kommerziellen Forum kann man nur lesen, wenn man angemeldet ist und das sind nun bei weitem nicht alle. Wobei es mir auch völlig unverständlich ist, das man gerade in diesem Teil des Forums keinen Zugriff auf Verlinkungen zu haben ohne angemeldet zu sein, denn in anderen Bereichen geht es ja auch.

Ich wünsche weiter gutes Gelingen und die notwendige Power. Ich habe morgen einen anstrengenden Tag in der Hauptstadt, also bis dann, man liest sich vielleicht noch mal.

Gute Nacht,

Aegir


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich denke in Teilen gehen wir ja durchaus konform mit deinen Ansichten. Gerade was Angeln und Jugend betrifft, scheinen wir nicht zu weit auseinander zu liegen. Auch, dass über die derzeitige Ausbildungs/Prüfungssituation diskutiert werden muss und ob diese noch Zeitgemäß ist, scheint mir zumindest im Grundsatz ein Konsens zu sein. Auch dass man den Wert der Natur übers Angeln lernen und Wertschätzen kann - ist konsens (und schon so festgehalten). 

Dass wir nicht das Anglerboard sind, sondern es nur nutzen, bis wir auf eigenen Beinen stehen, haben wir nicht nur schon erwähnt,  sondern befindet sich bereits in Arbeit.

Dass einzige, das ich anders sehe: Von einem "ohohohoh" sollte man sich nicht abschrecken lassen. Zumindest hoffe ich, dass wir mit unseren Thesen noch eine ganz andere Reaktion hervorrufen, als nur "ohohohoh".


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

1. Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass IG = AB. Aber natürlich wird, sobald personelle Schnittmengen bekannt werden, in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung das eine mit dem anderen teilweise gleichgesetzt.

 2. Bei Deiner These, dass es keine Ideenkonkurrenz zum DAFV geben kann, gehst Du von der Annahme aus, dass der DAFV ein Bewirtschafterverband sei, der Bewirtschafterinteressen gegen Anglerinteressen vertritt. So interessant es wäre, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, spare ich das Euch und mir an dieser Stelle (eigener thread). Ich gehe allerdings nicht davon aus, sondern davon, dass ein deutscher Angelfischerverband die Interessen der deutschen Angelfischer vertreten sollte. Von daher bestünde auch die Basis für einen Ideenwettbewerb mit einer IG.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast 2 Denkfehler:
> IG hat nix mit AB zu tun, ausser dass AB-User die Plattform AB nutzen, um zu kommunizieren (untereinander und wie hier öffentlich)..
> 
> Wie das jeder kann und oft genug jedem angeboten wurde...
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



> 2. Bei Deiner These, dass es keine Ideenkonkurrenz zum DAFV geben kann, gehst Du von der Annahme aus, dass der DAFV ein Bewirtschafterverband sei, der Bewirtschafterinteressen gegen Anglerinteressen vertritt.


Nein, wieder falsch.

Aber auch laut Frau Dr. vertritt dieser Verband nicht die Interessen der Angler oder Angelns allgemein, sondern nur Teilinteressen.

Die können - müssen aber beileibe nicht, wie die Vergangenheit des anglerfeindlichen VDSF und des dazu übergetretenen DAV oft genug gezeigt haben - sogar teilweise übereinstimmen..

So wie der LKW-Fahrer -Verband auch nicht die Interessen aller Autofahrer vertreten wird, wird eben der (VDSF)DAFV schon auf Grund Satzung und Selbstverständnis nie die Angler oder das Angeln allgemein vertreten wollen oder können.

Und daher braucht es dringendst eine Alternative, die alle Angler und das Angeln allgemein positiv in die Öffentlichkeit bringen will, statt nur naturschützendes Bewirtschaftungsgeschwafel rauszuleiern und ansonsten (Petra, Anzeigen, Tierschutz, Einschränkungen/Restriktionen etc.) die Augen zu zumachen oder gar selbst noch Einschränkungen im vorauseilendem Gehorsam oder aus schlichtem Unvermögen noch selbst zu fordern..

Daher muss JEDE Alternative in meinen Augen wie folgt handeln:
In Kooperation mit Bewirtschaftern wo möglich, in Konfrontation falls nötig......
Was genauso für Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft gilt.

Daher findet JEDE Alternative FÜR Angler und Angeln mein Wohlwollen und meine Unterstützung, solange dieser Weg beibehalten wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da es bisher keine Interessevertretung für Angler gibt, sondern nur den (VDSF)DAFV als Vertreter der naturschützenden Bewirtschafter (nicht der Angler oder des Angelns allgemein), von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt , kann man durch eine reale und reelle Lobby FÜR Angler und Angeln heute aktuell mangels dieser nie mit einer existierenden Organisation "in Konkurrenz treten" - Konkurrieren könnte man ja nur, wenn zwei das Gleiche wollten.
> 
> Der (VDSF)DAFV ist aber eben schon satzungsgemäß kein Verband für Angler oder das Angeln, sondern ein Naturschutzverband (siehe auch Kommentar H-K: "Naturschutz IMMER vor dem Angeln".)...
> 
> ...



 Wäre dem so, würde es doch bedeuten, dass zunächst einmal Anglerinteressen gegen Bewirtschafterinteressen definiert werden müssten. An der Stelle fehlt mir allerdings die Phantasie. Soll das etwa bedeuten, dass wenn jemand, egal ob Verein oder sonstwer, ein Gewässer pachtet, dass dann zu fordern wäre, dass "die Angler" bestimmen, was und wie an dem Gewässer geangelt werden darf und ob und welcher Besatz in das Gewässer kommt? 
 Es gibt Angelvereine, in denen der Gewässerwart als Fachexperte, der er sein sollte, so etwas wie ein Veto gegen Besatzbeschlüsse der JHV hat. Das hat einen klugen Hintergedanken.

 Eine Interessengemeinschaft Angler halte ich überhaupt nicht für schlecht. Und hätte gar nichts dagegen, dass diese auch Forderungen von Anglern aufstellt, öffentlich macht und diskutiert. Dabei braucht es eigentlich keine Auseinandersetzungen darüber, ob eine IG gut/ schlecht ist, gebraucht/ nicht gebraucht wird und auch möglichst wenig, welche Spielregeln eine solche IG haben sollte. Es geht dann eigentlich nur um das, was eine solche IG produzieren sollte. Das sind zunächst einmal konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge für die anglerischen Rahmenbedingungen. Aus den Vorschlägen können dann Forderungen der IG werden, wenn es darüber demokratische Willensbildungsprozesse gibt. Das wird dann noch ein Weilchen dauern. Vorschläge könnten aber schon relativ schnell erarbeitet werden. Was aus meiner Sicht in keinem Falle ausreicht, ist die bloße Kritik am DAFV, noch dazu an dessen inneren Problemen. Wenn der DAFV andere Interessengruppen vertritt als die IG vertreten möchte, dann ist DAFV-Kritik obsolet. Es wäre, als wenn der DAFV am Jagdschutzverband kritisieren würde, dass er keine Angler-/ Bewirtschafterinteressen vertritt und zudem seine inneren Strukturprobleme nicht in den Griff bekommt. Das geht dann gar nicht. 
 Was geht? Gute Ideen für Angler und für das Angeln sammeln, diskutieren und veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Siehe oben, lass die einfach machen, denn im Gegensatz zu den Abnickern in den jetzt existierenden naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Verbänden, die meinen ne Güllegrube von innen mit ner Gabel leeren zu können, machen de wenigstens überhaupt was Konstruktives FÜR Angler und das Angeln allgemein.

Siehe auch oben:
Aber auch laut Frau Dr. vertritt dieser Verband nicht die Interessen der Angler oder Angelns allgemein, sondern nur Teilinteressen.

Die können - müssen aber beileibe nicht, wie die Vergangenheit des anglerfeindlichen VDSF und des dazu übergetretenen DAV oft genug gezeigt haben - sogar teilweise übereinstimmen..

So wie der LKW-Fahrer -Verband auch nicht die Interessen aller Autofahrer vertreten wird, wird eben der (VDSF)DAFV schon auf Grund Satzung und Selbstverständnis nie die Angler oder das Angeln allgemein vertreten wollen oder können.

Und daher braucht es dringendst eine Alternative, die alle Angler und das Angeln allgemein positiv in die Öffentlichkeit bringen will, statt nur naturschützendes Bewirtschaftungsgeschwafel rauszuleiern und ansonsten (Petra, Anzeigen, Tierschutz, Einschränkungen/Restriktionen etc.) die Augen zu zumachen oder gar selbst noch Einschränkungen im vorauseilendem Gehorsam oder aus schlichtem Unvermögen noch selbst zu fordern..

Daher muss JEDE Alternative in meinen Augen wie folgt handeln:
In Kooperation mit Bewirtschaftern wo möglich, in Konfrontation falls nötig......
Was genauso für Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft gilt.

*Daher findet JEDE Alternative FÜR Angler und Angeln mein Wohlwollen und meine Unterstützung, solange dieser Weg beibehalten wird.*


PS:


> Es wäre, als wenn der DAFV am Jagdschutzverband kritisieren würde, dass er keine Angler-/ Bewirtschafterinteressen vertritt und zudem seine inneren Strukturprobleme nicht in den Griff bekommt



Dass das Unfug ist, weisst Du selber.
Denn der (VDSF)DAFV mischt sich nun mal in Belange auch ALLER Angler ein - was dem Jagdschutzverband relativ wurscht ist.
Würden die sich da nicht einmischen und nicht immer weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen nicht nur nicht verhindern, sondern teilweise noch aktiv fordern, wollte doch von der Trümmertruppe niemand was...

Und wenn so unfähiges bis anglerfeindliches wie beim (VDSF)DAFV zu beobachten ist, MUSS das natürlich auch thematisiert werden.

Nicht von einer IG/einem wirklichen Anglerverband unbedingt.

Aber als Medium für alle Angler muss man da natürlich IMMER den Finger in Wunden legen und alles, soweit möglich, öffentlich machen...


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich verstehe es nicht, sorry. Wieso vertritt ein LKW-Verband die Intererssen der PKW-Fahrer?

 Im DAFV sind Angler, Angelvereine und deren überregionale Vertretungen organisiert. Dabei gibt es pachtende Vereine/ Landesverbände und nicht pachtende Vereine/ Landesverbände. Unter den Anglern gibt es die ganze Bandbreite vom minimal invasiven Schonhakenfliegenfischer bis hin zum Forellenpuffgänger. 
 Was sind da _die _Anglerinteressen? Sicher so etwas wie Abwehr gegen die Blödheiten von Petra. Und sicher auch Abschaffung von blöden, weil überkommenen Angelausübungsregelungen. Darüber kann man schnell zu konkreten Vorschlägen kommen. Schwieriger wird es dann aber bei anderen Fragen: Bekennen sich Angler zum aktiven Naturschutz oder besteht dort ein unauflöslicher Interessengegensatz? Sollte ein voraussetzungsloses CR geben und wie vertrüge sich ein solches mit einer vielleicht ebenfalls geforderten Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht? Wer soll über die Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe mitbestimmen und wer über Fischbesatz in Gewässern? Wie sollen Gewässerpools und die sogenannte "Freizügigkeit" erhalten werden, wenn die "Bewirtschafterverbände" zerschlagen sind? Wer bestimmt die Angelkartenpreise und wer überwacht das durch Veröffentlichung von Kalkulationen?
 Es gibt eine Reihe von konkreten Fragen, über die es sich lohnen würde, mit Hilfe von Vorschlägen einer oder mehrerer IGs zu diskutieren. Der thread zu C&R hat gezeigt, dass man dabei inhaltlich durchaus vorankommen und weitgehenden Konsens erzeugen kann (auch wenn ich seinerzeit noch nichts von der Absicht einer IG wusste). 
 Ich bin optimistisch, dass es bald konkrete Vorschläge der hier diskutierten IG gibt. Und vielleicht sollten die nicht aus dem Stand versuchen, gleich die ganze Bandbreite bis zum Weltfrieden abzudecken, sondern mit einem besonders zentralen Thema anfangen. Es darf gerne konkret werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



> Wieso vertritt ein LKW-Verband die Intererssen der PKW-Fahrer?



Macht er eben nicht, richtig lesen, sondern nur Teilinteressen - so wie der (VDSF)DAFV für Angler nur Teilinteressen vertritt und teilweise gegen diese handelt.

Kein LKW-Fahrer wäre für LKW-Überholverbote - frag da mal die PKW-Fahrer..

Und Anglerinteressen sind immer die Gleichen (selbst organisierte Angelfischer, wenn sie mal woanders Gastangler sind, wollen sowenig wie möglich Einschränkungen).

Und nein, Naturschutz hat nix mit Angeln und Anglern zu tun, mit Bewirtschaftung dagegen natürlich schon.

Das gleiche Thema bei c+r , Nachtangeln, Schleppangeln etc. :
Soll jeder handhaben wie er will, und dafür sind Voraussetzungen zu schaffen - und nicht immer gleich einen Teil der Angler auszugrenzen, wie  es momentan der (VDSF)DAFV ja macht..

Bewirtschaftung/Kartenpreise/Bedingungen etc. muss der Angler eh hinnehmen, ob die von Vereinen, Berufsfischern oder der Feuerwehr kommen, die ihren Löschteich selber bewirtschaftet.

Will man da nicht nur Partikularinteressen vertreten, sondern Angler und das Angeln allgemein, bedeutet da schlicht, dass man entsprechende Einschränkungen gesetzlicher und verbandlicher Art abschafft und im Sinne der Subsidiarität an die jeweiligen Bewirtschafter zurückgibt.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass man Bewirtschafterverbände zerschlagen muss..

Man muss nur klar machen (überall), dass die nur Partikularinteressen  vertreten und nicht für Angler oder das Angeln allgemein stehen, bis das auch der letzte Hinterbänkler in Parlamenten und der letzte Behörderfuzzi kapiert hat.

Das muss aber alles die Leute aus der IG ÜBERHAUPT NICHT KÜMMERN!

Die müssen nicht vom Status Quo ausgehen, oder dass man naturschützende Bewirtschafterverbände einbinden oder retten muss.

Die müssen und sollen (in meinen Augen) nur positiv Angler und das Angeln allgemein in der Öffentlichkeit positionieren - als Angeln, nicht als Natur- oder gar Tierschutz..

Machen sie das:
Gut, immer voran...

Kommen sie in die gleiche Schiene wie jetzt die gewässerbewirtschaftenden Naturschützer vom (VDSF)DAFV:
Schlecht..

Also machen lassen, die wissen schon, was sie tun und wohin sie wollen.

Und ich warte das in Ruhe ab..


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe oben, lass die einfach machen, denn im Gegensatz zu den Abnickern in den jetzt existierenden naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Verbänden, die meinen ne Güllegrube von innen mit ner Gabel leeren zu können, machen de wenigstens überhaupt was Konstruktives FÜR Angler und das Angeln allgemein.
> 
> Siehe auch oben:
> Aber auch laut Frau Dr. vertritt dieser Verband nicht die Interessen der Angler oder Angelns allgemein, sondern nur Teilinteressen.
> ...



Natürlich ist es Unfug mit dem Jagdschutzverband. Es ist nur leider Dein Gedanke, den ich konsequent weitergedacht habe.

 Bei den "Restriktionen" stimme ich Dir insoweit zu, dass der VDSF in der Vergangenheit nicht selten eine zu defensive, gar übervorsichtige Haltung eingenommen und zudem die Gründe für seine jeweilige Positionierung nicht transparent gemacht hat. Da bin ich an der Stelle wieder näher bei Dir, dass "Bewirtschafterinteressen" in der Weise mit reinspielen, dass eine gewisse Furcht vor dem Verlust von Gewässerpachten besteht.
 Dazu ein Beispiel: Als man in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern einen Touristenfischereischein einführen wollte, der sogar Einheimischen zugute kommen sollte (faktisch: Fischereischein ohne Prüfung zum höheren Preis), war der LAV MV dagegen und wollte diese Scheine an eigenen Gewässern nicht zulassen. Deswegen wurde ihm von der Landespolitik offen gedroht, bei den anstehenden Pachtverlängerungen nicht mehr berücksichtigt zu werden.
 Wie sollte in einer solchen Situation vom "Anglerverband" reagiert werden? Durchsetzen der eigenen Forderungen um den Preis des Verlustes von Gewässern und damit von Angelmöglichkeiten? (Jetzt bitte nicht sagen, wie gut der Touri-Schein ist. Ist ein anderes Thema und hier auch nur beispielhaft gewählt.) Sind wir als Angler begeistert, wenn wir die anglerische Totalfreiheit gefordert haben aber unser Hausgewässer verloren haben?
 Ich will damit sagen, dass zu den Anglerinteressen auch gehört, einen angemessenen Zugang zu den Pachtgewässern zu bekommen. Angler- und Pächterinteressen können gegensätzlich sein, aber im Spannungsverhältnis zu Politik/ Verwaltung nie komplett gegeneinander durchgesetzt werden. Macht also für mich wenig Sinn, sie auseinanderdividieren zu wollen. Anglerfreiheit ohne Gewässerzugang ist für mich kein erstrebenswertes Ziel.


----------



## JimiG (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Lieber Brotfisch der DAFV wird sich, wenn überhaupt, dann nur für die Interessen der in ihm organisierten Angler einsetzen. Wie selbst in offiziellen Mitteilungen meines LAV steht wird man aber zu PETA- Anzeigen und Aktionen schweigen und der Naturschutz wird als erster Punkt im DAFV genannt um den Status als Naturschutzverband nicht zu verlieren. Meine Frage dazu: Wozu muss denn unbedingt ein Anglerverband den Status als Naturschutzverband haben? Die Gemeinnützigkeit könnte man ebenso mit der Jugendarbeit etc. begründen. Also warum ist es dann so wichtig ein Naturschutzverband zu sein (bleiben)? Das erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



> Natürlich ist es Unfug mit dem Jagdschutzverband. Es ist nur leider Dein Gedanke, den ich konsequent weitergedacht habe.


Eben falsch weitergedacht...
Siehe oben...

Und Angelgewässer können nicht nur von Vereinen oder Verbänden bewirtschaftet werden (Dein MeckPomm- Beispiel)  - ob das gut ist, wenn die das machen oder nicht besser für ALLE Angler, wenn die Verbandler teilweise nicht an Gewässer kommen, kann man nur spekulieren.

Solange Angler an die Gewässer kommen, weil sie von irgendjemand bewirtschaftet werden, sehe ich kein Problem..

Aber auch das ist VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT für die IG, bei der es das erste Mal ja nicht um naturschützende Bewirtschaftung gehen soll, sondern um "FÜR  Angler und Angeln allgemein" - so habe ich das jedenfalls verstanden und so unterstütze ich das.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

[QUOTE/]"FÜR  Angler und Angeln"[/QUOTE]

Das ist kurz zusammengefasst der Auftrag den wir uns selbst geben werden. Wer diesen Auftrag nicht teilt, kann sich ja in der bunten angelpolitischen Landschaft eine andere Alternative suchen - oder falls nicht vorhanden, selbst eine ins Leben rufen. Einfalt muss man mit Vielfalt begegnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Einfalt muss man mit Vielfalt begegnen.


#6#6:m#6#6


----------



## Brotfisch (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Lieber Brotfisch der DAFV wird sich, wenn überhaupt, dann nur für die Interessen der in ihm organisierten Angler einsetzen. Wie selbst in offiziellen Mitteilungen meines LAV steht wird man aber zu PETA- Anzeigen und Aktionen schweigen und der Naturschutz wird als erster Punkt im DAFV genannt um den Status als Naturschutzverband nicht zu verlieren. Meine Frage dazu: Wozu muss denn unbedingt ein Anglerverband den Status als Naturschutzverband haben? Die Gemeinnützigkeit könnte man ebenso mit der Jugendarbeit etc. begründen. Also warum ist es dann so wichtig ein Naturschutzverband zu sein (bleiben)? Das erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht.



 Hallo Jimi,

 der Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband verschafft einem Verband ein Anhörungs- und Stellungnahmerecht bei allen Gesetzgebungs- und Planungsvorhaben mit Naturschutzrelevanz. Wenn etwa der Bundestag ein Verbot der zeitweiligen Einbringung von Blei in Gewässer in das Wasserhaushaltsgesetz beschließen wollte, dann müsste im Rahmen der Gesetzgebung ein Anhörungsverfahren stattfinden, bei dem der DAFV im Ausschuss gehört werden muss. Wäre er kein Naturschutzverband, wäre er hierbei außen vor und auf seine eigene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit reduziert. Gleiches gilt etwa, wenn Großvorhaben wie Autobahn- oder Flughafenbau geplant werden. Dann besteht Anspruch auf Anhörung im Planungsverfahren und Recht auf Einsicht in alle Planungsunterlagen. Ohne Status besteht das nur in dem Maße, wie es allen Bürgern zusteht.
 Ich halte den Naturschutzstatus gerade deswegen für einen Anglerverband extrem wichtig. Das gilt umso mehr, als dass "widerstreitende" Verbände, die zumindest in der Vergangenheit nicht selten für Einschränkungen der Angelfischerei eingetreten sind, den Naturschutzstatus haben und in den genannten Verfahren und Gremien vertreten sind. Wer da allein außen vor ist, hat u.U. sehr schlechte Karten.
 Deswegen verträgt es sich in meinen Augen ganz und gar nicht miteinander, auf der einen Seite die Abschaffung von Einschränkungen der Angelei zu fordern und auf der anderen den Verzicht auf den Naturschutzstatus.
 Die These, dass Angler im Widerspruch zu Naturschutz stehen, halte ich für geradezu grotesk und stellt die Arbeit etwa der Wandersalmonidenwiederansiedler jenseits der Angelfischerei. Natürlich gehe ich beim Angeln naturschützend vor. Unsere Flüsse, Seen und Küsten sind kein Kinderspielplatz und keine Rummelrennbahn. Das schließt keineswegs Freude am Angeln aus und auch nicht, dass ich die Natur gleichzeitig schützen und nützen kann. Es sind die Gegner des Angelns, die behaupten, dass das Nützen der Natur den Naturschutz ausschließt. Dem müssen Auch-Nutzer wie Landwirte, Jäger und Angler entschieden und geschlossen entgegentreten.


----------



## Lazarus (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> [QUOTE/]"FÜR  Angler und Angeln"


Dann solltet ihr zuallererst definieren, _welche _Angler ihr denn nun konkret vertreten wollt. Beispielsweise für eine Angleranarchie, wie sie Thomas fordert, werdet ihr sicher nur einen recht begrenzten Teil der Angler gewinnen können.



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das ist kurz zusammengefasst der Auftrag den wir uns selbst geben werden.


Tut mir leid, für mich ist das kein 'Auftrag', sondern ein Herumeiern. Dass ihr Angeln und Angler vertreten wollt, liegt schließlich irgendwie nahe.



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wer diesen Auftrag nicht teilt, kann sich ja in der bunten angelpolitischen Landschaft eine andere Alternative suchen - oder falls nicht vorhanden, selbst eine ins Leben rufen. Einfalt muss man mit Vielfalt begegnen.


Super intelligenter Vorschlag. Die Angler in Deutschland brauchen also, siehe Titel des Threads, keinen DAFV oder anderen Bundesverband mehr, sondern viele Gruppierungen, die jeweils die Partikularintressen ihrer Mitglieder vertreten? PETA wird begeistert sein!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Brotfisch: Und genau das stimmt eben nur Teilweise. Und darüber muss die Angkerschaft aufgeklärt werden. Und noch weiter: Genau deshalb braucht die Anglerschaft eine zweite Stimme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@ Brotfisch:

Du bist hier wieder vollkommen auf dem Holzweg - es geht hier nicht um Bewirtschafter, Naturschützer etc. - dazu gibt's Verbände.

Hier geht's um eine Organisation für Angler und das Angeln als solches.

Die das nutzen, was die Bewirtschafter (ob Vereine, Verbände, Berufsfischer oder Genossenschaften oder andere) zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@ Lazarus: Die Befürchtung, die Interessenvertretung durch Meinungsvielfalt zu schwächen, entspricht nicht der Realität: Beispiel: Der Einfluss von gefühlt 10.000 Naturschutzverbänden, die alle selbstständig agieren.

Keine Interessenvertretung hat in einer Demokratie den Anspruch auf Alleinstellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> PETA wird begeistert sein!


Peta ist begeistert vom (VDSF)DAFV, dessen Präsidentin schon öffentlich klar gemacht hat, dass sie keinerlei Lust hat, diesbezüglich etwas zu unternehmen.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Gerade deswegen (u.a.) brauchts ja endlich eine Stimme FÜR Angler und Angeln, und nicht nur gewässerbewirtschaftende Naturschützer.

Wärs anders und es würde eine solche Stimme  geben (Deutschland einig Anglerland - und nicht mal im Präsidium auch nur annähernd einig), würde die IG-Jungs sich ja nicht unnötig Arbeit machen, sondern dann schlicht den (VDSF)DAFV mit seiner nichtangelnden (Gentechniklobby)Präsidentin einfach loben..


----------



## Lazarus (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade deswegen (u.a.) brauchts ja endlich eine Stimme FÜR Angler und Angeln, und nicht nur gewässerbewirtschaftende Naturschützer.


Lui Nairolf hat mir zwei Beiträge weiter oben gerade bestätigt, dass er nicht *eine *Stimme für Angler und das Angeln möchte, sondern gut damit leben kann, wenn die Anglerschaft von 100000 Splitterverbänden vertreten wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Mit eine Stimme meinte ich aber nicht 1 Stimme.

Es braucht *mindestens* mal 1 Stimme (als Orga) rein FÜR Angler und Angeln - und die gibt's bis dato leider nicht...

Nur die naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtshafter, die je nach ihrer Interessenlage mal für, oft genug leider gegen Anglerinteressen arbeiten  (und nur für ihre jeweiligen Klientel/Partikularinteressen, vollkommen zu Recht, aber für Angler und das Angeln allgemein so eben nicht zielführend) ..

Und ich bin froh, dass nun jemand diesen Weg anfangen zu gehen will - es braucht ja niemand mitmachen, der das nicht will..

Die Vernünftige(re)n beim (VDSF)DAFV werden den Weg schon finden, sich da mit zu beteiligen am Kampf FÜR Angler und das Angeln auch abseits vom (VDSF)DAFV......

Die alten Abnicker und Anglerfeinde unter denen braucht aber eh keiner..


PS:
Warum haben eigentlich so viele Bedenken, wenn es Leute gibt, die mal was aktiv rein FÜR Angler und das Angeln allgemein tun wollen?

Und welche Leute sind das (empfehle vorherige Beiträge zu lesen, oft genug solche, die momentan in (VDSF)DAFV-LV/Vereinen tätig sind)???...

Was haben die bloss dagegen, wenn jemand was aktiv FÜR Angler und Angeln tun will?

Und warum??

Statt dass die froh wären, evtl. zukünftig Koalitionspartner für den Kampf FÜR Anglen und  Angler zu kriegen - oder wollen die das evtl. gar nicht?

Fragen über Fragen.......

Lasst euch nicht beirren, liebe IGler..


----------



## T.Debakel (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Hallo!

|good:



Lazarus schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr zuallererst definieren, _welche _Angler ihr denn nun konkret vertreten wollt. Beispielsweise für eine Angleranarchie, wie sie Thomas fordert, werdet ihr sicher nur einen recht begrenzten Teil der Angler gewinnen können.
> 
> 
> Tut mir leid, für mich ist das kein 'Auftrag', sondern ein Herumeiern. Dass ihr Angeln und Angler vertreten wollt, liegt schließlich irgendwie nahe.
> ...



Schönen Tag!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich versteh die Aufregung sowieso nicht: Wenn der DAFV die allein seeligmachende katholische Kirche der Angler ist, werden die Angler das begreifen - und wir mit unserer Idee krachend scheitern. Also: Kein Grund zur Sorge. Auch die katholische Kirche gibts seit 2013 Jahren - nur ihr Einfluss schwindet halt (und - stört sich dadran jemand?).

So viel Vertrauen in die Anglerschaft sollte man schon haben, dass sie begreifen, welche Organisation für sie gut ist und welche nicht. Da bin ich ganz beruhigt und verlass mich auf den gesunden Menschenverstand.

PS @ Lazarus: Nicht nur ich bestätige dir, dass Meinungsvielfalt gut ist, sondern auch unser Grundgesetz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Warum haben eigentlich so viele Bedenken, wenn es Leute gibt, die mal was aktiv rein FÜR Angler und das Angeln allgemein tun wollen?

Und welche Leute sind das (empfehle vorherige Beiträge zu lesen, oft genug solche, die momentan in (VDSF)DAFV-LV/Vereinen tätig sind)???...

Was haben die bloss dagegen, wenn jemand was aktiv FÜR Angler und Angeln tun will?

Und warum??

Statt dass die froh wären, evtl. zukünftig Koalitionspartner für den Kampf FÜR Anglen und  Angler zu kriegen - oder wollen die das evtl. gar nicht?

Fragen über Fragen.......

Lasst euch nicht beirren, liebe IGler..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Erschreckend mit anzusehen, wie viele Angelfischer sich das alles weiterhin vom DAFV bieten lassen wollen und meinen unser Hobby -und damit meine ich die Ausübung mit Handangel und Fischen in der Natur - ist auf ewig sicher! Leute, unterschätzt die Arbeit der Naturschützer nicht. Die werden zukünftig alles daran setzen und uns versuchen immer weiter einzuschränken. Und der DAFV guckt vermutlich weiterhin tatenlos zu. Also wacht auf und unterstützt die IG. Viele wissen hier ja anscheinend alles besser- also bringt Euch mit ein. Dann geht es voran! Nur gemeinsam wird die IG stark sein und unser Hobby sichern. Die IG möchte für alle Angler da sein, unabhängig ob organisiert oder nicht, Bayer oder Holsteiner, Spinnfischer oder Karpfenangler. Es geht der IG nur um die Angler.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

... und immer die "Cui Bono"-Frage stellen: Wem ist es zu Vorteil, die Idee hier schlecht zu machen?

Dem einfachen Karpfenangler? Dem Angler, der ohne Verwertungsabsicht angelt? Der C&D-Angler? Dem Wettkampfangler? Dem Specimen-Hunter? Sicher nicht ...

Also ein klares Signal: Wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg. Nur nicht nachlassen - immer weiter, immer weiter. Auf dass das Jahr 2014 eine Zäsur in der angelpolitischen Landschaft darstelle!


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Bekennen sich Angler zum aktiven Naturschutz oder besteht dort ein unauflöslicher Interessengegensatz? Sollte ein voraussetzungsloses CR geben und wie vertrüge sich ein solches mit einer vielleicht ebenfalls geforderten Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht? Wer soll über die Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe mitbestimmen und wer über Fischbesatz in Gewässern? Wie sollen Gewässerpools und die sogenannte "Freizügigkeit" erhalten werden, wenn die "Bewirtschafterverbände" zerschlagen sind? Wer bestimmt die Angelkartenpreise und wer überwacht das durch Veröffentlichung von Kalkulationen?



#6




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die These, dass Angler im Widerspruch zu Naturschutz stehen, halte ich für geradezu grotesk und stellt die Arbeit etwa der Wandersalmonidenwiederansiedler jenseits der Angelfischerei. Natürlich gehe ich beim Angeln naturschützend vor. Unsere Flüsse, Seen und Küsten sind kein Kinderspielplatz und keine Rummelrennbahn. Das schließt keineswegs Freude am Angeln aus und auch nicht, dass ich die Natur gleichzeitig schützen und nützen kann. Es sind die Gegner des Angelns, die behaupten, dass das Nützen der Natur den Naturschutz ausschließt. Dem müssen Auch-Nutzer wie Landwirte, Jäger und Angler entschieden und geschlossen entgegentreten.



#6 Das sieht wohl die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler so. Angel ist angewandter Naturschutz. Dazu würde sich sicherlich eine Diskussion lohnen, ob das eine das andere nicht einschließt und ob der Status Naturschutzverband nicht ersetzt werden kann durch Anglerverband, weil Angeln eben das Schützen der anglerischen Ressourcen und darüber hinaus impliziert. Ein schöne Aufgabe für Herrn Arlinghaus...



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> ... und immer die "Cui Bono"-Frage stellen: Wem ist es zu Vorteil, die Idee hier schlecht zu machen?



Eure Idee ist klasse. Lasst euch nicht beirren. Allerdings solltet ihr dringend an eurer Kritikfähigkeit arbeiten. Nicht jeder der Kritik übt, ist euer Feind. So wie IHR euch in diesem Thread darstellt mit den "oh oh oh" und dergleichen, ermutigt ihr nicht gerade dazu, bei euch mit zu machen. Kritik sollte man argumentativ begegnen. Ansonsten erinnert dieses weggebeisse doch sehr an einen ehemaligen Angelverband.

Gruß Aegir


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Kritikfähigkeit ist ein sehr subjektives Attribut, das man weder diktieren noch verordnen kann. Ich für meinen Teil habe bereits klar gestellt, dass ich die (meisten) Kritiker für unsere Idee dienlicher finde, als blindes zustimmen und Schulternklopfen.

Niemand zeigt Schwächen so deutlich auf, als ein Kritiker. Darum (auch das habe ich bereits zum Ausdruck gebracht) habe ich dir ja für deine Mühe, dich in unsere Idee einzudenken auch gedankt.

Diese Haltung versuche ich auch bei den destruktivsten Ansätzen hier beizubehalten,  auch wenn es (den Emotionen geschuldet), nicht immer leicht ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was sind da _die _Anglerinteressen? Sicher so etwas wie Abwehr gegen die Blödheiten von Petra. Und sicher auch Abschaffung von blöden, weil überkommenen Angelausübungsregelungen. Darüber kann man schnell zu konkreten Vorschlägen kommen. Schwieriger wird es dann aber bei anderen Fragen: Bekennen sich Angler zum aktiven Naturschutz oder besteht dort ein unauflöslicher Interessengegensatz? Sollte ein voraussetzungsloses CR geben und wie vertrüge sich ein solches mit einer vielleicht ebenfalls geforderten Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht?



Die bestehenden Verbände sind vor allem deswegen auf ihre fürchterlichen Irrwege gelangt, *weil* sie für *definierte* Interessen einstehen. 

Und jede neue Gruppierung wird entweder scheitern, oder sich - im Erfolgsfall - in relativ kurzer Zeit kaum von den heute existierenden Verbänden unterscheiden, wenn sie sich den Fehler erlaubt, sich ein anglerisches Moralverständnis auf die Fahnen zu schreiben. 

Leider ist unsere Gesellschaft schon derart fremdgesteuert, dass es kaum noch möglich erscheint, so etwas wie Eigenverantwortung und Selbstentscheid zu fordern und zu fördern. Es muss scheinbar immer einen Lazarus geben, der meint, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Zur Aussage, dass die Mehrheit der Angler Angeln als angewandten Naturschutz sieht, wär ich um eine Quellenangabe dankbar. Ich hab dazu nämlich nichts gefunden.

Auch wenn dem so wäre,  dann brauchen all jene Angler auch eine Stimme, die Angeln vorrangig als nachhaltige Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen sehen oder aus ganz anderen Gründen angeln gehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Zur Aussage, dass die Mehrheit der Angler Angeln als angewandten Naturschutz sieht, wär ich um eine Quellenangabe dankbar. Ich hab dazu nämlich nichts gefunden.


 
 Das trifft in meinen Augen maximal auf die organisierten Angler zu! Ich würde den normalen Angler eher als Naturliebhaber bezeichnen...|rolleyes. Wobei die Mehrheit der Angler sicherlich eine positive Einstellung zur Natur hat und diese eventuell positiver ist, als beim Durchschnitt der Bevölkerung. Alleine dadurch das wir uns regelmäßig in der Natur bewegen und diese überhaupt kennen- nicht nur von der X-Box, PS4 oder aus dem TV....

 Wenn ich mir andererseits die Vermüllung von manchen Angelgewässern anschaue, könnte ich das gerade geschriebene auch noch einmal überdenken...#q


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ... in meinen Augen ...



Das wird der Kern des Problem sein: Jede Interpretation beruht - zumindest nach meinem derzeitigen Kenntnisstand - auf die Schlussfolgerung basierend auf eigenen Feststellungen und Erfahrungen. Das ist ja grundsätzlich nichts verwerfliches. 
Wenn sich aber daraus ein Anspruch auf die alleinige Interessenvertretung ableitet, dann sehe ich das durchaus kritisch.

Wir werden ja sehen, ob jemand hierzu eine belastbare Quelle angeben kann - bis jetzt hab ich nichts gefunden. Bis jetzt hab ich nicht mal gefunden, WIE VIELE ANGLER ES IN DEUTSCHLAND ÜBERHAUPT GENAU gibt.

Diese Tatsache allein zeigt doch schon, dass der Anspruch, alleinige Interessenvertretung für "alle" Angler zu sein, mehr als vermessen ist.

Aber - wir werden ja die Quellenangabe sehen - oder auch nicht.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Halt - jetzt hab ich doch was gefunden:
Die AFZ Fischwaid Heft 2/2002 Seite 4 nennt eine Gesamtzahl 1,476 Millionen gültigen Fischereischeinen. Die Zahl ist über 10 Jahre alt und wohl mehr als veraltet. 

Derzeit sind wohl im DAFV noch zwischen 500.000 und 700.000 Angelfischer (ich beschäftigte mich mit dem DAFV nicht mehr, nur noch mit der Alternative, daher bin ich nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden) organisiert - das heißt, je nach Gültigkeit der obigen Zahl maximal die HÄLFTE (= 50 Prozent) der Fischereischeininhaber.

Wie gesagt: Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie aktuell diese Zahl ist, über die ich da gestolpert bin. Aber aus maximal 50 Prozent organisierter Angler einen Alleinstellungsanspruch abzuleiten, ist zumindestens diskussionswürdig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Arlinghaus nennt die Zahlen in seiner Untersuchung, ebenso Allensbach-Institut.

ca. 3 Millionen aktiver Angler aus Deutschland (mindestens 1 mal pro Jahr Angeln, auch Urlaub, Nachbarländer etc. sind da eingerechnet).

ca. 5 Millionen grundsätzlich am Angeln interessierter Menschen (Allensbach).

Reale Zahl organisierter Angler (auch in Nicht DAFV-Verbänden, gibt viele verbandslose Vereine) dürfte wegen vieler Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften bei um die 6- 700.000 liegen.

Nominal ca. 800.000 im DAFV bis Ende des Jahres (danach (Kündigungen) entsprechend weniger, mindestens 150.000 (Bayern, VFG B-W)), ab 2014 also maximal knapp 650.000 nominell...

Beschliesst der LSFV-NDS morgen die Kündigung nicht zurückzunehmen und nimmt der MeckPomm-LV seine Kündigung nicht am 13.12. zurück, fehlen weitere ca. 135.000, so dass dann der (VDSF)DAFV noch ca. 510 - 515.000 Zahler hätte (nominell, real dann wohl so um die 400.000 organisierte Angelfischer...) ..

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang:
Obwohl im Verschmelzungsvertrag vermerkt, dass Doppelmitgliedschaften (früherer VDSF und früherer DAV) aufgelöst werden sollen, so dass da nur noch ein Beitrag bezahlt wird, wenn jemand gleichzeitig in Ex-DAV-Vereinen und VDSF-Vereinen Mitglied ist, hat dies bis heute (welch Wunder, bei den desaströsen Finanzen, grins) noch keiner damit angefangen.

Die organisierten Angelfischer sind also eh eine Minderheit, die im (VDSF)DAFV eine noch kleinere.

Gut also, dass sich die Jungs von der IG Angler und das Angeln allgemein auf die Fahne geschrieben haben - da ist viel nachzuholen, was der (VDSF)DAFV bisher verschlief oder eh nicht wollte.....

Nur immer weiter so....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Hi, Thomas - jetzt bist du mir zuvor gekommen - die Studien hab ich gerade gefunden. Das lässt das Verhältnis der "nicht durch den DAFV-Vertretenen" ja noch viel gravierender erscheinen. Und die potentiellen Nutznießer einer neuen Angler-für-Angler-Organisation gibt es wohl in noch viel größerem Umfang als behauptet


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Nicht, dass ich das nicht zigfach in den letzten 4 Jahren schon geschrieben hätte ;-))


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich das nicht zigfach in den letzten 4 Jahren schon geschrieben hätte ;-))




Das Anglerboard und insbesondere dich klammere ich aus jeder Quellenangabe aus. Wir reden ja von seriösen Quellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Beschtens ;-)))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Zur Aussage, dass die Mehrheit der Angler Angeln als angewandten Naturschutz sieht, wär ich um eine Quellenangabe dankbar. Ich hab dazu nämlich nichts gefunden.
> 
> Auch wenn dem so wäre,  dann brauchen all jene Angler auch eine Stimme, die Angeln vorrangig als nachhaltige Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen sehen oder aus ganz anderen Gründen angeln gehen.



Dann gehe ich davon aus, daß ihr vorrangig jenen Anglern eine Stimme geben wollt, die Angeln eher als nachhaltige Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen sehen? Ein Problem hab ich dabei immer mit dem Wort Nachhaltigkeit. Das ist mittlerweile eine so inflationär gebrauchte, nichtssagende, grünideologische Phrase geworden, die würde ich weglassen. Würde man nämlich diese Nachhaltigkeit als Angler im vollumfänglichen Wortsinne für sich in Anspruch nehmen, wäre das auch schon wieder Hybris.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das trifft in meinen Augen maximal auf die organisierten Angler zu! Ich würde den normalen Angler eher als Naturliebhaber bezeichnen...|rolleyes.


 
Das ist wohl in der Tat so, obwohl es in meinen Augen mittlerweile unabdinglich ist, daß sich ein Dachverband wie der DAVF als Naturschutzverband positionieren muß, um in sämtliche, einschlägige Entscheidungsprozesse eingebunden zu werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist wohl in der Tat so, obwohl es in meinen Augen mittlerweile unabdinglich ist, daß sich ein Dachverband wie der DAVF mittlerweile als Naturschutzverband positionieren muß, um in sämtliche, einschlägige Entscheidungsprozesse eingebunden zu werden.


 
 Ja, aber immer im Interesse der Angler! Das kann ich jedoch beim DAFV nicht erkennen...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das ist wohl in der Tat so, obwohl es in meinen Augen mittlerweile unabdinglich ist, daß sich ein Dachverband wie der DAVF als Naturschutzverband positionieren muß, um in sämtliche, einschlägige Entscheidungsprozesse eingebunden zu werden.



Diese Schlussfolgerung drängt sich auf. Wohl auch, weil bislang der Beweis des Gegenteils nicht bewiesen oder auch nur versucht wurde.

Genau so drängt sich aber auch der Verdacht auf, dass viele einflussreiche Lobbyverbände keine Naturschutzverbände sind.

Irgendwie stellt das für mich so eine "gottgegebene" Tatsache dar, wie die "Tatsache", dass eine Organisation neben dem DAFV dem Einfluss der Anglerschaft schaden würde. Irgendwie eine als faktisch betrachtete Tatsache, nur der Beweis der Wahrheit steht aus ...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann gehe ich davon aus, daß ihr vorrangig jenen Anglern eine Stimme geben wollt, die Angeln eher als nachhaltige Nutzung natürlicher Ressourcen sehen? Ein Problem hab ich dabei immer mit dem Wort Nachhaltigkeit. Das ist mittlerweile eine so inflationär gebrauchte, nichtssagende, grünideologische Phrase geworden, die würde ich weglassen. Würde man nämlich diese Nachhaltigkeit als Angler im vollumfänglichen Wortsinne für sich in Anspruch nehmen, wäre das auch schon wieder Hybris.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist wohl in der Tat so, obwohl es in meinen Augen mittlerweile unabdinglich ist, daß sich ein Dachverband wie der DAVF als Naturschutzverband positionieren muß, um in sämtliche, einschlägige Entscheidungsprozesse eingebunden zu werden.



Außerdem unterschlägst du "... oder aus ganz anderen Gründen Angeln gehen."


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Richtig sollte es wohl heißen: *Wir wollen für alle da sein, die Angeln gehen.* Wieso und warum sie Angeln gehen dürfte der mündigen Entscheidung eines mündigen Bürgers obliegen und sollte weder vom Gesetzgeber noch darf es ein Verband vorgeben oder bewerten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Zur Aussage, dass die Mehrheit der Angler Angeln als angewandten Naturschutz sieht, wär ich um eine Quellenangabe dankbar. Ich hab dazu nämlich nichts gefunden.



Zu solchen Aussagen versteigt sich doch sogar einer eurer gefühlten "Vordenker"...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4020794&postcount=22




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, aber immer im Interesse der Angler! Das kann ich jedoch beim DAFV nicht erkennen...



In der Tat, daß ist aber wieder ein anderes Thema...



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Diese Schlussfolgerung drängt sich auf. Wohl auch, weil bislang der Beweis des Gegenteils nicht bewiesen oder auch nur versucht wurde.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sinnvoll wäre, in diese Richtung zu agitieren...
Vor allem wenn man sich intern schon nicht im Klaren ist, wohin die Reise diesbezüglich gehen soll. (siehe oben)


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Agitieren ist ein hartes Wort für die Inanspruchnahme verfassungsmäßig garantierter Rechte. Derartiger Kampfrethorik werden wir 1. mit sachlicher Nüchternheit und 2. mit tatsächlichen Ergebnissen entgegen treten müssen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zu solchen Aussagen versteigt sich doch sogar einer eurer gefühlten "Vordenker"...
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4020794&postcount=22



 Naja Sten, wenn Fischbesatz und die Auseinandersetzung mit Naturschutzverbänden für Dich das gesamte Portfolio des Naturschutzes abdeckt, ja dann stimme ich Dir zu- dann ist die IG ein Naturschutzverband...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Agitieren ist ein hartes Wort für die Inanspruchnahme verfassungsmäßig garantierter Rechte.
> 
> Nicht immer alles negativ konnotiert sehen, Florian, agitieren war hier lediglich im Sinne von zielorientierter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gemeint...
> 
> ...



Derartige Kampfrethorik, wie du es so schön formulierst, hat doch aber ursächlich mit dazu beigetragen, daß hier sehr viele eure Idee mit Argwohn beäugen:



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Geruch von Rebellion!
> 
> Diese selbstherrlichen, korrumpierten Fürsten gehören gestürzt!





Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> der Sargnagel im Angelsport wird immer noch kleiner sein, als der, den Frau Doktor mit schwingendem Hammer ins Buchenholz dremmelt.





Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> 3. Direkter Angriff der bestehenden BV-Strukturen hinsichtlich Rechtsverstößen, etc., ...





Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wie schon Mahatma Ghandi sagte: Erst ignorieren sie dich, dann lachen sie über dich. Und dann gewinnst du.





Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> So ähnlich haben die Bauernkriege begonnen - und am Schluss waren die  Pfründe der Herrscher tatsächlich in Gefahr.  Das  Frustpotential birgt schon gewaltigen Zündstoff für eure Pfründe. Wenn  es diesmal nicht reicht, vielleicht beim nächsten mal. Aber der Druck im  Kessel nimmt zu ...





Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Klappern Gehört zum Handwerk.



Nennst du das etwa sachliche Nüchternheit?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja Sten, wenn Fischbesatz und die Auseinandersetzung mit Naturschutzverbänden für Dich das gesamte Portfolio des Naturschutzes abdeckt, ja dann stimme ich Dir zu- dann ist die IG ein Naturschutzverband...



Dann hast du wohl die Kernaussage entweder nicht gelesen oder ignorierst sie, die lautet nämlich:

Zitat:

"Angeln setzt die Erhaltung und Schaffung der Lebensräume voraus und damit steckt der Naturschutz immanent in dieser Tätigkeit! 
Man muss klar machen, dass man Teil des Naturschutzes ist! Fällt diese Tätigkeit weg, müsste das sonst wer anders übernehmen!"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl die Kernaussage entweder nicht gelesen oder ignorierst sie, die lautet nämlich:
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...


 
 Naja, jetzt hast Du den in meinen Augen entscheidenden Teil 
"vergessen"- und im Zusammenhang gelesen sind wir wieder beim Fischbesatz....

 Mal im ernst: Naturschutz gehört dazu- aber das WIE ist doch entscheidend und die Prioritäten. Was anderes hat der "Vordenker" mit seinem Posting vermutlich auch nicht sagen wollen- nämlich das bei der IG an erster Stelle die Angler stehen werden!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Fisherbandit

Es geht bei dieser Aussage nicht um Fischbesatz sondern schlicht und ergreifend darum, daß für deep down Angeln aktiver Naturschutz ist und Angler demzufolge als Naturschützer zu sehen sind und sich dementsprechend positionieren müssen. Das kann man selbstverständlich so gelten lassen, obwohl ich persönlich da eine etwas andere Meinung vertrete. 
Ich habe das lediglich zitiert, weil sich der Lui solchen Einstellungen gegenüber kritisch positionieren will/wollte mit dem Hinweis, daß ihr da erst einmal einmal eine gemeinsame Marschrichtung festlegen solltet. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Lasst euch nicht ärgern, macht einfach weiter..

Ein Angler angelt und schützt nicht die Natur - er versucht sich so zu verhalten, dass er draussen möglichst wenig auffällt/anrichtet - das hat aber noch gar nix mit "Schutz" zu tun....

Naturschutz hat was mit Gewässerbewirtschaftung zu tun - der Angler kommt erst ins Spiel, wenn das schon passiert ist..

Nicht immer aufs missgünstige Glatteins führen lassen, einfach weitermachen..


----------



## T.Debakel (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Hallo,



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was anderes hat der "Vordenker" mit seinem Posting vermutlich auch nicht sagen wollen- nämlich das bei der IG an erster Stelle die Angler stehen werden!



Wie heißt es schon bei Nietzsche so schön: "Tatsachen gibt es nicht, nur Interpretationen."

Man dreht sich halt alles so zurecht, bis es passt. Mache ich ja auch, also alles nicht so schlimm...

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Lasst euch nicht ärgern, macht einfach weiter..

Ein Angler angelt und schützt nicht die Natur - er versucht sich so zu verhalten, dass er draussen möglichst wenig auffällt/anrichtet - das hat aber noch gar nix mit "Schutz" zu tun....

Naturschutz hat was mit Gewässerbewirtschaftung zu tun - der Angler kommt erst ins Spiel, wenn das schon passiert ist..

Nicht immer aufs missgünstige Glatteins führen lassen, einfach weitermachen..


----------



## T.Debakel (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Hallo,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Angler angelt und schützt nicht die Natur - er versucht sich so zu verhalten, dass er draussen möglichst wenig auffällt/anrichtet - das hat aber noch gar nix mit "Schutz" zu tun....



|good:

DAS ist doch mal eine klare Aussage, die ich sofort unterschreiben kann! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## ha.jo (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naturschutz hat was mit Gewässerbewirtschaftung zu tun - der Angler kommt erst ins Spiel, wenn das schon passiert ist..


Ist ne klare Aussage!
Verstehen muss ich diese nicht aber die Ab/Ausgrenzung ist klar.


----------



## volkerm (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich denke, das ist so gemeint: Wenn Du Gewässerdienst, Pflege, Gewässerverbesserungen, etc. machst, ist das sicher Umweltschutz.
 Wenn Du dann angeln gehst, nutzt Du die Natur, uns schützt sie nicht explizit.
 Wenn Du vom Wasser anderer Leute Müll mitnimmst, wie man das an guten Tagen macht, ist es wieder Umweltschutz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Ist ne klare Aussage!
> Verstehen muss ich diese nicht aber die Ab/grenzung ist klar.



Ist doch ganz einfach:
Zum Bewirtschaften muss man kein Angler sein, das können Berufsfischer, Genossenschaften oder organisierte, naturschützende Bewirtschafter etc. auch.

Ebenso definieren sich Angler durch ihre Tätigkeit:
Dem Versuch, in der Freizeit mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen...

Hat zuerst mal nix miteinander zu tun, wie man klar erkennen kann.

Wenngleich sich in manchen Punkten Berührungen ergeben und deswegen auch manche Angler bewirtschaften und manche Bewirtschafter auch angeln - Bewirtschaftung durch Angler ist aber eben NICHT grundsätzlich Voraussetzung oder Bestandteil des Angelns als solchem..


----------



## Oldschoool (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Meines wissens, war
der DAV,  auch kein eingetragener Naturschutzverband...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Eben - erst als sie in den VDSF/DAFV eingetreten sind...

Davon ab, mal zum überlegen:
Ich kenne viele Berufsfischer, die Karten ausgeben, und Vereine, die nicht im VDSF/DAFV organisiert sind.

KEINER von denen wäre so blöd, da wo es nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist (ist es ja nur in Bayern), von Anglern zu verlangen jeden maßigen Fisch abzuknüppeln, und so gegen nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung und den eigenen  Geldbeutel zu arbeiten und Angler zu reinen Fleischmachern zu degradieren.

Massenhaft machen das aber naturschützende, gewässerbewirtschaftende Vereine aus dem VDSF/DAFV - ohne jede Not und ohne gesetzlichen Zwang (bei mir in der Gegend steht das in jeder zweiten Karte...)

Dass es NICHT im Interesse von Anglern liegen kann, OHNE Not (gesetzlicher Zwang) vom Bewirtschafter dermaßen entmündigt zu werden, das sollte jedem einleuchten und mögliche Interessenskonflikte zwischen Anglern und naturschützenden, organisierten Bewirtschaftern aufzeigen.. 

Gott sei Dank sind nicht alle so blöde........


----------



## angler1996 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - erst als sie in den VDSF/DAFV eingetreten sind...
> 
> Davon ab, mal zum überlegen:
> Ich kenne viele Berufsfischer, die Karten ausgeben, und Vereine, die nicht im VDSF/DAFV organisiert sind.
> ...


 
ich nehm mal an, Du bist dort massiv am Protestieren|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naturschutz hat was mit Gewässerbewirtschaftung zu tun - der Angler kommt erst ins Spiel, wenn das schon passiert ist..


 
 So vereinfacht gesehen, werden viele Umweltgruppen Dier das auch lächelnd bestätigen.

 ..aber es stimmt, der einfache Angler kann, aber muss kein Naturschutz praktizieren.
 Einzelne Angler können sich auch benehmen, wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen.


 Wie auch immer die Nutzung der Gewässer durch Angler, gibt diesen Lebensräumen Wert und Schutz.
 Pachtzinsen  sorgen für den Erhalt sicher sicherer als Gesetze.
 Fische können Ihr Recht ja auch kaum selbst einklagen.
 Sie können nicht klagen, oder entschädigt werden.
 Eigentum verpflichtet aber nur, wenn es einem wertvoll erscheint.
 Freie Gewässer haben diesen Schutz, wohl weniger.


 Hier in Norddeutschland, fällt  Wehr für Wehr.
 Oft nicht aus Naturschutzgedanken, sondern weil Angler mehr bestimmte Fischarten fangen möchten.
 Oder aus Geiz, um teure Besatzfische zu sparen.
 Auch werden massenhaft Kiesbänke angelegt,
 auch aus Faulheit, da mit man, keine Brutanlagen mehr selbst betreiben muss und auch der Laichfischfang entfällt.
 Der Natur ist es egal, warum Ihr geholfen wird, oder Wer versucht dieses zu tun.
 Wichtig ist das es Menschen gibt, die Natur als etwas  *"wertvolles"* betrachten.:m

 Fischbesatz kann Naturschutz sein, oder auch das Gegenteil.
 Aber er ist wohl ungleich weniger wichtig, als über das Angeln Begeisterung für Natur zu erwecken oder auch Geldmittel und Zeit zum Schutz bereitzustellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ..aber es stimmt, der einfache Angler kann, aber muss kein Naturschutz praktizieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie auch immer die Nutzung der Gewässer durch Angler, gibt diesen Lebensräumen Wert und Schutz.



Stimmt!
So einfach ist es, wenn man sich erstmal rein für Angler und das Angeln einsetzt..

Und wie von mir mehrmals geschrieben:
Ich bin ja froh, dass es auch unter den organisierten, naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschaftern im VDSF/DAFV welche gibt, die das anerkennen und auch Angeln und Angler vorne an stellen..

Leider noch viel zu wenig, sie haben eben keine (den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, laut nichtangelnder,  gentechniklobbyierender Präsidentin Frau Dr.) Mehrheit....

Aber diese Minderheit der Vernünftigen wird froh sein, einen Partner zu bekommen, der sich wie die IG zuallererst mal für Angeln und Angler einsetzen will...


----------



## ha.jo (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist so gemeint: Wenn Du Gewässerdienst, Pflege, Gewässerverbesserungen, etc. machst, ist das sicher Umweltschutz.
> Wenn Du dann angeln gehst, nutzt Du die Natur, uns schützt sie nicht explizit.
> Wenn Du vom Wasser anderer Leute Müll mitnimmst, wie man das an guten Tagen macht, ist es wieder Umweltschutz.


Explzit sicher nicht.Das wäre ja fast der völlige Ausschluss vom Angeln.
Mir ging es eher um Thomas seine klare Abgrenzung.
Ein Angler/Verein, der auch bewirtschaftet, dem Umwelt wie Verbesserung der Gewässer(Flora,Fauna) und des Umfeldes am Herzen liegt,letztendlich zum Erhalt oder der weiteren (durchaus verbesserten)Nutzung für Angler agiert,grenzt sich damit aus.
Der Verein oder Angler ist Bewirtschafter, fällt damit durchs Raster.
Seine These, Angler und Bewirtschafter haben unterschiedliche Interessen!
Diese Pauschalthese ist für mich einfach,Quatsch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich erklärs dir gerne nochmal (auch dass es einen Unterschied zwischen ab- und ausgrenzen gibt):
Ist doch ganz einfach:
Zum Bewirtschaften muss man kein Angler sein, das können Berufsfischer, Genossenschaften oder organisierte, naturschützende Bewirtschafter etc. auch.

Ebenso definieren sich Angler durch ihre Tätigkeit:
Dem Versuch, in der Freizeit mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen...

Hat zuerst mal nix miteinander zu tun, wie man klar erkennen kann.

Wenngleich sich in manchen Punkten Berührungen ergeben und deswegen auch manche Angler bewirtschaften und manche Bewirtschafter auch angeln - Bewirtschaftung durch Angler ist aber eben NICHT grundsätzlich Voraussetzung oder Bestandteil des Angelns als solchem..

Davon ab, mal zum überlegen:
Ich kenne viele Berufsfischer, die Karten ausgeben, und Vereine, die nicht im VDSF/DAFV organisiert sind.

KEINER von denen wäre so blöd, da wo es nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist (ist es ja nur in Bayern), von Anglern zu verlangen jeden maßigen Fisch abzuknüppeln, und so gegen nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung und den eigenen  Geldbeutel zu arbeiten und Angler zu reinen Fleischmachern zu degradieren.

Massenhaft machen das aber naturschützende, gewässerbewirtschaftende Vereine aus dem VDSF/DAFV - ohne jede Not und ohne gesetzlichen Zwang (bei mir in der Gegend steht das in jeder zweiten Karte...)

Dass es NICHT im Interesse von Anglern liegen kann, OHNE Not (gesetzlicher Zwang) vom Bewirtschafter dermaßen entmündigt zu werden, das sollte jedem einleuchten und mögliche Interessenskonflikte zwischen Anglern und naturschützenden, organisierten Bewirtschaftern aufzeigen.. 

Gott sei Dank sind nicht alle so blöde........



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ..aber es stimmt, der einfache Angler kann, aber muss kein Naturschutz praktizieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Wie auch immer die Nutzung der Gewässer durch Angler, gibt diesen Lebensräumen Wert und Schutz.



Stimmt!
So einfach ist es, wenn man sich erstmal rein für Angler und das Angeln einsetzt..

Und wie von mir mehrmals geschrieben:
Ich bin ja froh, dass es auch unter den organisierten, naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschaftern im VDSF/DAFV welche gibt, die das anerkennen und auch Angeln und Angler vorne an stellen..

Leider noch viel zu wenig, sie haben eben keine (den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, laut nichtangelnder,  gentechniklobbyierender Präsidentin Frau Dr.) Mehrheit....

Aber diese Minderheit der Vernünftigen wird froh sein, einen Partner zu bekommen, der sich wie die IG zuallererst mal für Angeln und Angler einsetzen will...

*Ich grenze nícht aus, sondern ab.*

Und betone, dass es auch Vernünftige gibt im (VDSF)DAFV (wie gesagt, leider Minderheit), die sich auch zuerst für Angler und das Angeln einsetzen..

Ich hoffe es werden mehr - und weniger Abnicker wie bisher leider.......

Dann werden sie den Jungs von der IG hier sicher als Mitkämpfer FÜR Angler und Angeln höchst willkommen sein...


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> KEINER von denen wäre so blöd, da wo es nicht gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist (ist es ja nur in Bayern), *von Anglern zu verlangen jeden maßigen Fisch abzuknüppeln*, und so gegen nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung und den eigenen Geldbeutel zu arbeiten und Angler zu reinen Fleischmachern zu degradieren.
> 
> *Massenhaft machen das aber naturschützende, gewässerbewirtschaftende Vereine aus dem VDSF/DAFV -* ohne jede Not und ohne gesetzlichen Zwang (bei mir in der Gegend steht das in jeder zweiten Karte...)


 
 Man versucht halt jedem gerecht zu werden und sich dann heimlich eine Hintertür auf zu halten.
 Es steht so geschrieben und doch hält sich wohl kaum einer an solche Reglungen.
 Wenn ich eins den Verbänden ankreide, ist es  zugelassen zu haben das lediglich die sinnvolle Verwendung, als richtiges Angeln angesehen wird.
 Das wäre Ihre Aufgabe gewesen.

 Der traurige Witz ist das, die Verbände ja erst die Verursacher der Probleme durch Wettangel-Großveranstaltungen waren.
 Nicht wenige der Vorstandsmitglieder werden auch heute noch aus diesem Bereich kommen.

 Gegen ein Zurücksetzen eines ungewöhnlichen Fanges hat die Bevölkerung kaum etwas, sie begreift lediglich nicht den Sinn des Fangvorgangs, wenn der Fang nicht gegessen werden soll. 
 Vorsichtig ausgedrückt, empfinden viele dieses als unnötig.

 Feindbilder entstanden aber erst, bei den Materialschlachten mit tausenden von Fischen.
 Wettangeln und heutiges C&R unterscheidet sich teilweise.
 C&R Angler lieben teilweise Ihre Zielfische, beim Wettfischen ging es um Zeit, KG, Stück und Ehre.
 (Darum könnte man ja auch zum Hegefischen umschwenken, so etwas wie Liebe zu den Fischen gab es ja nicht)



 Nun stecken die Verursacher in der Zwickmühle, Sie wollen rechtlich unangreifbar, weitermachen möglichst wie früher.
 So entstehen dann wohl Abknüppelgebote, weil Angler ja so vernünftig dargestellt werden sollen.
 Die Angler werden natürlich nicht mehr angeln, wenn der Fisch seltener wird, schon klar.#q
 Schwachsinn halt, fern der Praxis.

 Das geht in einem Karpfenteich mit Fischbesatz aber nicht nicht in der Natur.
 Nee,.. Naturschützer können sich so etwas kaum ausgedacht haben, eher angelnde Hobbyteichwirte, (oder Wettfi...) die den Ertrag der Fläche betrachten. 
 Das schreit schon nach weiteren Reglungen von oben, weniger Angler halt und Einschränkungen beim Fischbesatz.

 Ich denke es ist falsch, Menschen zuzumuten lediglich sinnvoll in diesem Sinne handeln zu dürfen.

 Sinn des Angelns ist es Freizeit in der Natur zu genießen.
 Schön wenn viele das gleichzeitig können, ohne größeren Einfluss auf die Natur zu haben.
 Selbst Wettfischen ist sicherlich harmlos, 
 harmloser als weit in die Welt zu fliegen um im Urlaub nichts sinnvolles zu machen. 


 Wer lediglich Fische zum Essen haben möchte, für den wäre es sinnvoller das mit Netzen zu erledigen.
 Das ist dann ein Fischer, aber kein Angler.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Sten: Respekt,  deine Breitseite ist angekommen


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> Zum Bewirtschaften muss man kein Angler sein, das können Berufsfischer, Genossenschaften oder organisierte, naturschützende Bewirtschafter etc. auch.
> 
> Ebenso definieren sich Angler durch ihre Tätigkeit:
> ...



Leider beinhaltet diese einfache Denkweise so einige Fallstricke.|rolleyes

Du trennst in Bewirtschafter und Angler. Also auf der einen Seite der Besitzer/Pächter eines Gewässers, und auf der anderen der Angler, der lediglich Fische fangen will. 

Nun gut.


Da drängt sich die Frage auf, wer denn die Regeln für die Ausübung der Fischerei festlegt?
Der Bewirtschafter, oder der einfache Angler ?

Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass es der Pächter/Besitzer, sprich der Bewirtschafter, ist. Der Angler, der ja nur angelt, hat sich an diese Regeln zu halten.

Wie will man nun als Vertretung der einfachen Angler darauf Einfluss nehmen, was der Bewirtschafter vorschreibt?
Und, bei wievielen Gewässern kann man diese klare Trennung überhaupt vornehmen?

In den alten Bundesländern ist der Bewirtschafter sehr oft der Verein. Und der Verein, das ist die Gemeinschaft der einfachen Angler. Und diese einfachen Angler widerum können/könnten durch Mitgliedsbeschluß bestimmen, was der Verein als institutioneller Bewirtschafter, mit seinen Gewässern anstellt. Ergo sind die einfachen Angler selbstverständlich auch mitverantwortlich, nein sogar bestimmend,  für die Gewichtung des Naturschutzes durch den Bewirtschafter.

OK, man kann natürlich eine Vertretung für alle nichtorganisierten und gleichzeitig vereinslosen Angler bilden.
Einen ADAC für führerscheinlose Fußgänger sozusagen. 
Da frage ich mich jedoch, wie man damit Druck auf diejenigen ausüben will, die die Regeln machen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Einen ADAC für führerscheinlose Fußgänger sozusagen.
> ?


Nein, einen ADAC für quasi gewerbliche (für bei Speditionen, Busunternehmen, etc. beschäftigte Fahrer) und PKW-Fahrer, das triffts eher.

Ich hab ja nicht umsonst geschrieben, dass es Überschneidungspunkte gibt zwischen Bewirtschaftern und Anglern.

Und es gibt eben beileibe nicht nur Vereine und Verbände, die bewirtschaften - und ob die das besser machen als Profis, auf die Frage will ich gar nicht erst eingehen (müssen)...

Und auch vernünftigere Bewirtschafter, die auch Angler und das Angeln allgemein an die erste Stelle stellen. 

Gegen die hat doch keiner was - sind halt nur, wie man immer wieder sieht, in der Minderheit..

Daher ist es eben in meinen Augen gut, wenn sich etwas bildet, das die Interessen von Anglern und das Angeln allgemein an die erste Stelle stellt - eben im Gegensatz zum (VDSF)DAFV und Frau Dr..

Da können die Vernünftigen unter den organisierten, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Naturschützern ja gerne mitmachen, für die auch Angeln an  erster Stelle steht..

Dass es auch nur einen ernsthaften Angler geben soll, der angesichts der Verbandsuntätigket für Angler der letzten Jahre  gegen eine solche Organisation spricht, für die Angeln und Angler an erster Stelle stehen sollen und bei der man sich aktiv einbringen können soll, leuchtet mir nicht so ein...


Daher freue ich mich über JEDE Organisation  die Angeln und Angler an erste Stelle stellt und gebe denen gerne Platz und helfe mit unseren Möglichkeiten.


Aber wie heisst es so schön:
Wer abnicken sät, wird (VDSF)DAFV ernten ;-))

Da können ja die hingehen, die keine Orga wollen, die sich an erster Stelle für Angler und das Angeln allgemein einsetzen will (sogar laut Satzung und Veröffentlichung Präsidentin eindeutig und klar so), existiert ja schon, ist doch also kein Problem..

Ich freu mich über die zusätzliche Möglichkeit FÜR Angler und Angeln....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht immer aufs missgünstige Glatteins führen lassen





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Aber diese Minderheit der Vernünftigen wird froh sein, einen Partner zu bekommen, der sich wie die IG zuallererst mal für Angeln und Angler einsetzen will...



Ich wäre wirklich froh, endlich einmal vertreten zu werden, allerdings ist mir hier grad völlig unklar, bei welcher Minderheit ich zu verorten bin, bei den Missgünstigen oder eher bei den Vernünftigen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Das muss sich erst rausstellen.

Beim (VDSF)DAFV sind Angler und das Angeln allgemein definitiv laut Satzung und Aussagen der (natürlich NICHT angelnden) Präsidentin NICHT an erster Stelle.

Sondern Naturschutz und Vertretung der LV....

Wie das bei der sich gründenden IG wird, weiss ich auch nicht.

Gute Ansätze, gute Gedanken und das Bekenntnis Angeln und Angler zuerst sind aber für mich genug, mich mal drüber zu freuen, dass es so was in Deutschland geben kann und das zu unterstützen - wie dann deren Weg auch immer aussehen wird, wird sich rausstellen.

Schlimmer als beim (VDSF)DAFV kanns ja nicht werden - höchstens genauso schlimm, wenns dumm läuft -  also darf man hoffen...

So wie ich anfangs auch den DAV unterstützte, als versprochen wurde, dass es keine Fusion unter Zeitdruck gibt, nur auf Augenhöhe und vor allen nicht ohne festschreiben der dem DAV wichtigen angelpolitischen Punkte..
Siehe aus Anfang 2010 (die gleiche Linie gilt für uns eben immer noch, auch für die IG):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html


			
				aus unserem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl Franz als auch ich hatten jedenfalls den Eindruck, als ob mit Herrn Markstein als Präsidenten, Philipp Freudenberg als Geschäftsführer und Herrn Salden, der zukünftig Öffentlichkeits- und Pressearbeit koordinieren soll, eine "Truppe" beieinander ist, die wirklich das Wohl der Angler im Auge hat - *und zwar auch der Angler insgesamt, unabhängig davon, welchem Verein/Verband sie angehören oder ob es "freie Angler" sind.*.





			
				aus unserem Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Unabhängig persönlicher Sympathien* werden wir aber weiterhin selbstverständlich auch immer alles öffentlich machen, was wir an Kritikpunkten sehen*, gerade auch im Zusammenhang mit den Gefahren und vor allem Chancen einer Fusion.



Wir haben uns eben getäuscht, haben das zugegeben und entsprechend gehandelt. Und wir vergessen das auch nicht einfach...

Wenn dann jemand wie der DAV Versprechen bricht und nachfolgend das Gegenteil macht (mit Zeitdruck, Übertritt statt Fusion und ohne jedes festschreiben wichtiger Punkte), dann nehme ich das natürlich nicht hin, sondern mache das auch öffentlich.

Und so wie ich den DAV erst mal unterstützt habe (alles nachlesbar) - bis zur Lüge und dem Verrat an Anglern durch den DAV (hervorgerufen durch die "Erpressung" von Brandenburg (Austritt aus DAV ohne Fusion) und dem nachfolgenden "umkippen" von Sachsen auf die gleiche Linie) - so mache ich das auch mit der IG..

Kann natürlich jeder anders halten, auch jeder Angler oder organisierte Angelfischer. 

Dafür gibt's dann ja schon den (VDSF)DAFV, wenn für jemanden Naturschutz und Bewirtschaftung an erster Stelle stehen soll und Angler und Angeln erst danach..

Kein Problem, ein "freies" Land...

Vernünftige aus dem (VDSF)DAFV werden eben zusätzlich bei der IG mitmachen. 
So wie ich verstanden habe, ist das denen ja nur recht.  
Und sich damit auch für Angeln allgemein und Angler einbringen. 
Genau da, wo sie eben im naturschützenden Gewässerbewirtschafterverband (VDSF)DAFV nichts vorwärts kriegen können angesichts der Mehrheiten und sich da nur sinnlos verschleissen...



PS:
Nach wie vor steht auch das Angebot, dass JEDER Verband/Verein aus dem Bereich Angeln bei uns kostenlos veröffentlichen kann um Angler breiter zu informieren - dass das nicht gerne von vielen  aus dem (VDSF)DAFV genutzt wird, wenn das kommentiert und diskutiert werden kann und man da lieber auf Veröffentlichungsformen ohne Kommentarmöglichkeiten zurückgreift, ist mir auch klar.....


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Gibts schon Flurfunk aus Niedersachsen ??


----------



## Mike-B. (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Zunächst möchte ich mal sagen das mir das Wort Angelfischer absolut auf den Sack geht! Es sagt ja auch keiner Landwirtsbauer oder! Wie sind alle Angler, ob organisiert oder nicht! Ich gehöre dem Vorstand eines organisierten Vereines an! Wir sammeln aber Punkte für und gegen den DAFV damit wir das Thema auf unserer nächsten Jahreshauptversammlung zur Sprache bringen können! Weil anders als hier müssen wir Fakten bringen die einer Hinterfragung standhalten! Wir sind mit dem DAFV und gerade deren nicht vorhandener Lobbyarbeit auch alles andere als zufrieden, bei uns läuft nur nichts ohne Abstimmung da wir halt ein Verein sind und dadurch unsere Mitglieder repräsentieren und dieses auch gut machen wollen! 

Für uns ist unser Verein auch eine Interessengemeinschaft und wir sind nur deren Vertreter!
Da sollte jeder mal drüber nachdenken bevor er hier die organisierten Vereine kritisiert oder diskreditiert!


----------



## Lazarus (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

@Mike-B
Ich nehme an, du bist einer der vierzig Räuber, die die Angelwelt deutschlandweit verbessern wollen? Dann solltest du auch überregional denken!

In meinem Landesteil sind die Angler im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch Fischer. Ich gehe heute Abend Fischen (auf Rutten). Da ich das mit der Angel tue, sehe ich mich durchaus als Angelfischer. In Abgrenzung zum Fischer, der mit dem Netz oder der Reuse unterwegs ist.

Es gibt eben nicht nur Bauern, sondern auch Weinbauern, Waldbauern und Obstbauern. 
Und natürlich die dummen Bauern.


----------



## Mike-B. (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

Ich sage auch das ich angeln oder fischen gehe aber Angelfischer ist für mich echt ein Unwort!

Zitat Lazarus:
Es gibt eben nicht nur Bauern, sondern auch Weinbauern, Waldbauern und Obstbauern. 
Und natürlich die dummen Bauern. 


Ist schon richtig, das sind aber nur genauere Berufsbeschreibungen und keine Verdoppelungen! ;-)


----------



## snofla (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

gibts hier schon was neues, oder hat der Frost euch erwischt.......


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



snofla schrieb:


> gibts hier schon was neues, oder hat der Frost euch erwischt.......



Wenn Du es selbst nicht sagen kannst, sieht es wohl nicht gut aus. Du selbst wirst doch als Mitglied der IG aufgeführt. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## snofla (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

ich dachte ich war nicht mehr Mitglied in der IG, da ich rausgegangen bin.........

jetzt war ich Mitglied dieser IG |wavey:


----------



## Tomasz (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*



snofla schrieb:


> ich dachte ich war nicht mehr Mitglied in der IG, da ich rausgegangen bin.........
> 
> jetzt war ich Mitglied dieser IG |wavey:



Dann bleibt natürlich Deine berechtigte Frage stehen:



snofla schrieb:


> gibts hier schon was neues, oder hat der Frost euch erwischt.......



Vielleicht hat man aber in der IG auch nur gemerkt, dass es nicht so einfach ist, verschiedene Meinungen unter einen so kleinen Hut zu bekommen und sich dabei auf ein Arbeitsziel und den richtigen Weg zu einigen. Vielleicht hift diese Erkenntnis aber bei der Bewertung des BV.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## snofla (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Next Generation, Wer braucht den DAFV?*

so ist es Tomasz..............


----------

